# Come avreste reagito?



## Andrea1980 (12 Giugno 2013)

Ciao ragazzi sono nuovo del forum.è un po che leggo le vostre storie e dopo circa un anno volevo raccontarvi la mia. Cercheró di essere il piu stretto possibile,ma come ben sapete in queste cose non è facile. Volevo saper un punto di vista, critiche e come avreste reagito li per li e anche dopo. Il tutto ha inizio con l acquisto di uno smartphone da parte di mia moglie. Io sul pc lei sul cel e come spesso accade le nostre vite si stavano dividendo sotto i nostri occhi senza nemmeno accorgersene. Un bel giorno mia moglie inizia a parlarmi di un tizio conosciuto in chat su un poker online. Gia li i primi sospetti, peró mi coinvolge nelle discussioni con lui nel gioco, conosco il tipo(virtualmente )è sposato ha una figlia di 10 anni. Li mi tranquillizzo un po,se non che nei giorni a seguire e per mesi lei era sempre piu presa dal gioco giorno e notte e giu di litigate continue,ad un certo punto:sai che Quei "ragazzi"vengono in vacanza qui vicino? Mi hanno chiesto se gli facciamo vedere un po di posti! Io quasi contento: certo nn ce problema, ma sei sicura che gente è? Ste conoscenze online non vanno mai a buon fine!!comunque fatto sta che vengono giu,una bella famigliola lei carina donna di casa lui uno un po troppo esaltato e pieno di tic nervosi,peró molto leale e soprattutto non faceva vedere interessi per altre donne.(per forza,ne aveva per la mia).passiamo una settimana praticamente insieme fino all una di notte con figli a seguito, poi loro tornavano in albergo noi a casa.una bella settimana tuttosommato.io e mia moglie non litigavamo e la vedevo piena di energia. Questo mi faceva piacere. Dopo di che loro tirnano al loro paese.noi ne lfrattempo dovevamo andare in vacanza. E mia moglie salta fuori dicendo...perche non andiamo in montagna in ..... Io felice della sua proposta dico certo mi piace andiamo! Incontriamo di nuovo la famiglia e trascorriamo un altra settimana. Se non che la moglie di lui doveva lavorare.( lui disoccupato) quindi ci fa da guida posti stupendi.qui mia moglie incomincia ad essere scorbutica,addirittura nonmi preparava piu da mangiare. Finche un giorno con una scusa del cavolomi appioppano le due bambine vanno per 30 min al nostro appartamento,essendo lui in moto facevano prima,mi dice mia moglie.per il quieto vivere accetto.povero coglione! Comunque i due tornano come niente fosse trovando la scusa della pioggia per il ritardo. La vacanza finisce (e stranamente ne ero felice) e torniamo a casa.la nostra vita riprende,mia moglie stava meno sul telefonoe io ero meno sclerato.e non che pochi giorni dopo la moglie di lui incomincia a mandarmi sms dicendomi che secondo lei mia moglie e suo marito avevano una storia.io le dico che per me si sta facendo troppe paranoie(io avrei messo la mano sul fuoco per mia moglie) in piu i due erano stati bravissimi a farmi credere che sua moglie fosse molto gelosa e paranoica!quindi nn davo peso. Poi poco dopo lei mi dice che ha letto degli sms e qui mi incomincio ad insospettire. Me li manda.io ornoa casa e con un inganno dico a mia moglie che la tipa mi ha mandato una foto del cellulare del marito.e qui lei è crollata ammettendo il fatto.di li cio che segue lo sapete piu o meno tutti....ad oggi dopo un periodo di terapia di tre mesi da uno psicologo e tanto parlare... Stiamo ancora insieme e sembrerebbe meglio di prima.ora la mia domanda è secondo voi che siete esperti del forum,come mai si arriva a tanto e come mai mi hanno coinvolto in questo modo così squallido e anche i figli?? Come si puo arrivare a questo?so che non dovrei piu pensarci e parlarne,ma siccome apertamente non lo avevo mai fatto pensavo che mi avrebbe fatto ulteriormente bene. Svusate la lunghezza,spero rispondiate in molti! Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2013)

Appunto tu non avresti mai immaginato che potessero fare una cosa del genere e quindi non sospettavi. Tua moglie potrebbe perfino accusarti di non essere stato geloso.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2013)

Tua moglie è una furbacchiona


----------



## Eliade (12 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi sono nuovo del forum.è un po che leggo le vostre storie e dopo circa un anno volevo raccontarvi la mia. Cercheró di essere il piu stretto possibile,ma come ben sapete in queste cose non è facile. Volevo saper un punto di vista, critiche e come avreste reagito li per li e anche dopo. Il tutto ha inizio con l acquisto di uno smartphone da parte di mia moglie. Io sul pc lei sul cel e come spesso accade le nostre vite si stavano dividendo sotto i nostri occhi senza nemmeno accorgersene. Un bel giorno mia moglie inizia a parlarmi di un tizio conosciuto in chat su un poker online. Gia li i primi sospetti, peró mi coinvolge nelle discussioni con lui nel gioco, conosco il tipo(virtualmente )è sposato ha una figlia di 10 anni. Li mi tranquillizzo un po,se non che nei giorni a seguire e per mesi lei era sempre piu presa dal gioco giorno e notte e giu di litigate continue,ad un certo punto:sai che Quei "ragazzi"vengono in vacanza qui vicino? Mi hanno chiesto se gli facciamo vedere un po di posti! Io quasi contento: certo nn ce problema, ma sei sicura che gente è? Ste conoscenze online non vanno mai a buon fine!!comunque fatto sta che vengono giu,una bella famigliola lei carina donna di casa lui uno un po troppo esaltato e pieno di tic nervosi,peró molto leale e soprattutto non faceva vedere interessi per altre donne.(per forza,ne aveva per la mia).passiamo una settimana praticamente insieme fino all una di notte con figli a seguito, poi loro tornavano in albergo noi a casa.una bella settimana tuttosommato.io e mia moglie non litigavamo e la vedevo piena di energia. Questo mi faceva piacere. Dopo di che loro tirnano al loro paese.noi ne lfrattempo dovevamo andare in vacanza. E mia moglie salta fuori dicendo...perche non andiamo in montagna in ..... Io felice della sua proposta dico certo mi piace andiamo! Incontriamo di nuovo la famiglia e trascorriamo un altra settimana. Se non che la moglie di lui doveva lavorare.( lui disoccupato) quindi ci fa da guida posti stupendi.qui mia moglie incomincia ad essere scorbutica,addirittura nonmi preparava piu da mangiare. Finche un giorno con una scusa del cavolomi appioppano le due bambine vanno per 30 min al nostro appartamento,essendo lui in moto facevano prima,mi dice mia moglie.per il quieto vivere accetto.povero coglione! Comunque i due tornano come niente fosse trovando la scusa della pioggia per il ritardo. La vacanza finisce (e stranamente ne ero felice) e torniamo a casa.la nostra vita riprende,mia moglie stava meno sul telefonoe io ero meno sclerato.e non che pochi giorni dopo la moglie di lui incomincia a mandarmi sms dicendomi che secondo lei mia moglie e suo marito avevano una storia.io le dico che per me si sta facendo troppe paranoie(io avrei messo la mano sul fuoco per mia moglie) in piu i due erano stati bravissimi a farmi credere che sua moglie fosse molto gelosa e paranoica!quindi nn davo peso. Poi poco dopo lei mi dice che ha letto degli sms e qui mi incomincio ad insospettire. Me li manda.io ornoa casa e con un inganno dico a mia moglie che la tipa mi ha mandato una foto del cellulare del marito.e qui lei è crollata ammettendo il fatto.di li cio che segue lo sapete piu o meno tutti....ad oggi dopo un periodo di terapia di tre mesi da uno psicologo e tanto parlare... Stiamo ancora insieme e sembrerebbe meglio di prima.ora la mia domanda è secondo voi che siete esperti del forum,come mai si arriva a tanto e come mai mi hanno coinvolto in questo modo così squallido e anche i figli?? Come si puo arrivare a questo?so che non dovrei piu pensarci e parlarne,ma siccome apertamente non lo avevo mai fatto pensavo che mi avrebbe fatto ulteriormente bene. Svusate la lunghezza,spero rispondiate in molti! Grazie


Non ho ancora ben capito i motivi, così urgenti, per cui tua moglie si sarebbe dovuta recare per 30 minuti nella vostra casa assieme a lui. Vuoi andare nel nostro appartamento? Bene, tu avanti e io dietro...che c'entra lui? 

Mi dispiace, non avrei perdonato. Va bene il tradimento, ma offendermi in questo modo no, assolutamente NO.

Comunque quoto luna, tua moglie è una gran furbacchiona. L'ha conosciuto, si sono ""piaciuti"", volevano consumare, vi hanno coinvolto (tu e la moglie) per non destare sospetti, vi hanno usato come scusa...non saprei che altro aggiungere.
Avrebbero mantenuto l'amicizia tra le famiglie e magari anche la loro scopamicizia?:unhappy:
Che _giustificazione _ti ha dato?


----------



## ilnikko (13 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> ....*Il tutto ha inizio con l acquisto di uno smartphone da parte di mia moglie. Io sul pc lei sul cel e come spesso accade le nostre vite si stavano dividendo sotto i nostri occhi senza nemmeno accorgersene....
> 
> ....Un bel giorno mia moglie inizia a parlarmi di un tizio conosciuto in chat.....**lei era sempre piu presa dal gioco giorno e notte e giu di litigate continue*.....
> 
> ...


Ciao !
Al primo punto direi "classico" errore,commesso anche da me e credo da molti qui dentro.
Al secondo punto col senno di poi ti direi che avresti dovuto intervenire,magari con piu' fermezza...non so
Per il  terzo punto sto facendo fare delle magliette con la tua faccia con sotto scritto "santo subito" :mrgreen:


----------



## Andrea1980 (13 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ho ancora ben capito i motivi, così urgenti, per cui tua moglie si sarebbe dovuta recare per 30 minuti nella vostra casa assieme a lui. Vuoi andare nel nostro appartamento? Bene, tu avanti e io dietro...che c'entra lui?
> 
> Mi dispiace, non avrei perdonato. Va bene il tradimento, ma offendermi in questo modo no, assolutamente NO.
> 
> ...


Ciao! Praticamente noi eravamo in auto,(io mia moglie e mia figlia di due anni) lui in moto con sua figlia.Lei si è "casualmente"dimenticata in appartamento la frutta per nostra figlia. E mi dice dai,faccio un salto veloce in moto con G.... Così facciamo prima e faccio anche un giro in moto! E visto che era da 5 giorni che litigavamo per cazzate e sapendo che le piacciono abbastanza le moto,basandomi sulla fiducia che AVEVO in lei,un po a malinquore le ho detto... A di,vai,cosa ti devo dire! Mi avrebbe tenuto il muso per tutto il giorno, e probabilmente avrebbero trovato un altro modo per fare. Comunque io non voglio giudicare mia moglie o il mio comportamento,ma come cavolo si fa a sfruttare i figli per commettere certi gesti? È questo che non mi capacito.io non riuscirei mai e poi mai!cioe magari se mi dvo fare una trombata va bene ma senza coinvolgere il mondo e tantomeno i figli cristo.   E comunque una volta tornati a casa lei è stata male di stomaco,pe circa tre settimane,tant è che continuavo a dirle chl avrei portata in ospedale a fare almeno un controllo,e poi giocava molto meno...(forse era rimasta un po delusa dal tizio,almeno cosi mi ha detto poi)  Come giustificazione all atto mi ha detto che litigavamo sempre(vero perche lei era sempre sul tel a giocare anche in presenza dei nostri genitori e amici), e altra cosa mi ha detto ,e questo anche davanti alla psicologa, che non ero presente,questo è anche vero,ma tra lavoro,lavoretti in casa e giardino.....comunque è stata veramente dura rialzarsi,e lo è tuttora e forse lo sarà per sempre.ho cancellato tutto di quella maledetta vacanza qualsiasi cosa foto souvenir messaggi link su fb,sono diventato un haker,l ho controllata per mesi spostamenti messaggi,fb,wathapp, e chi piu ne ha piu ne metta. ogni tanto usciva fuori qualcosa di nuovo.è stato un incubo senza parlare poi dell orgoglio, ma quello l ho messo sotto le scarpe. Purtroppo il problema principale secondo me è stato che stiamo insieme da quando avevamo 13 anni. E non avendo avuto mai delle altre esperienze la curiosità visto che la vita e breve ti viene,e non nego che non mi sia venuta piu di una volta anche a me!! Peró io credevo che quando uno fosse sposato con figli e mutuo della casa magari un po piu tanquillo potrebbe stare!! Credevo nella fantastica casetta della mulino bianco! Mortacci loro e i falsi deali che ci inculcano sin da bambini.  Hahhaha. Comunque vi volevo ringraziare pe i commenti fatti, e anche futuri,perchè mi aiutano sicuramente molto. Molti particolari non li metto per he senno dovrei andare avanti 10 pagine almeno. Ciao a tutti.


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2013)

non per tentare di giustificare tua moglie, ma secondo me non ti ha fatto una bastardata apposta
era solo un modo che hanno escogitato per allontanarsi insieme, ed era questa la sua priorità
ovviamente, visto dal tuo punto di vista, la cosa fa incazzare estremamente, hai perfettamente ragione a rimanerne scosso


----------



## Andrea1980 (13 Giugno 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao !
> Al primo punto direi "classico" errore,commesso anche da me e credo da molti qui dentro.
> Al secondo punto col senno di poi ti direi che avresti dovuto intervenire,magari con piu' fermezza...non so
> Per il  terzo punto sto facendo fare delle magliette con la tua faccia con sotto scritto "santo subito" :mrgreen:



Hahhahah grande!! Santo io?? Ma tu ti rendi conto di cosa sarebbe successo se avessi scoperto li per li quello che succedeva??!!! Sono tutt ora fermamente convinto che avrei fatto la maronata piu grossa della mia vita, e avrei rovinato diverse famiglie. Ora capisco quando si sente a l tg delle stragi familiari...  Comunque non ho capito bene il secondo punto, secondo te,piu che litigare in continuazione senza ottenere risultati,pou che parlarne con i suoi per farla smettere col telefonino senza ottenere risultati,piu che strapparle il telefono di mano e lanciarlo da tutte le parti,una volta ci ho piegato sopra aNche un phon,nn si è rotto! Piu che arrivare quasi ametterle le mani a dosso dal nervoso, cosa avrei potuto fare? La tragedia mi si stava consumando sotto gli occhi e non potevo fare nulla. Il problema è che lei mi ha incominciato a parlare del tizio solo un mesetto neanche prima dell accaduto,altrimenti magari il tel l avrei bruciato( sti cacchio di melafon sono resistenti a bestia hahahah)! Il problema è quando nelle coppie non ce comunicazione e con questa tecnologia,ce ne sarà sempre meno in famiglia e troppa al di fuori. Oggi parliamo molto di piu e andiamo avanti abbastanza bene Spettiamo un altra bimba ,ma è stata davvero dura tornare A vivere.


----------



## Andrea1980 (13 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> non per tentare di giustificare tua moglie, ma secondo me non ti ha fatto una bastardata apposta
> era solo un modo che hanno escogitato per allontanarsi insieme, ed era questa la sua priorità
> ovviamente, visto dal tuo punto di vista, la cosa fa incazzare estremamente, hai perfettamente ragione a rimanerne scosso


Grazie hai ragione.molto probabilmente è andata così.


----------



## viola di mare (13 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi sono nuovo del forum.è un po che leggo le vostre storie e dopo circa un anno volevo raccontarvi la mia. Cercheró di essere il piu stretto possibile,ma come ben sapete in queste cose non è facile. Volevo saper un punto di vista, critiche e come avreste reagito li per li e anche dopo. Il tutto ha inizio con l acquisto di uno smartphone da parte di mia moglie. Io sul pc lei sul cel e come spesso accade le nostre vite si stavano dividendo sotto i nostri occhi senza nemmeno accorgersene. Un bel giorno mia moglie inizia a parlarmi di un tizio conosciuto in chat su un poker online. Gia li i primi sospetti, peró mi coinvolge nelle discussioni con lui nel gioco, conosco il tipo(virtualmente )è sposato ha una figlia di 10 anni. Li mi tranquillizzo un po,se non che nei giorni a seguire e per mesi lei era sempre piu presa dal gioco giorno e notte e giu di litigate continue,ad un certo punto:sai che Quei "ragazzi"vengono in vacanza qui vicino? Mi hanno chiesto se gli facciamo vedere un po di posti! Io quasi contento: certo nn ce problema, ma sei sicura che gente è? Ste conoscenze online non vanno mai a buon fine!!comunque fatto sta che vengono giu,una bella famigliola lei carina donna di casa lui uno un po troppo esaltato e pieno di tic nervosi,peró molto leale e soprattutto non faceva vedere interessi per altre donne.(per forza,ne aveva per la mia).passiamo una settimana praticamente insieme fino all una di notte con figli a seguito, poi loro tornavano in albergo noi a casa.una bella settimana tuttosommato.io e mia moglie non litigavamo e la vedevo piena di energia. Questo mi faceva piacere. Dopo di che loro tirnano al loro paese.noi ne lfrattempo dovevamo andare in vacanza. E mia moglie salta fuori dicendo...perche non andiamo in montagna in ..... Io felice della sua proposta dico certo mi piace andiamo! Incontriamo di nuovo la famiglia e trascorriamo un altra settimana. Se non che la moglie di lui doveva lavorare.( lui disoccupato) quindi ci fa da guida posti stupendi.qui mia moglie incomincia ad essere scorbutica,addirittura nonmi preparava piu da mangiare. Finche un giorno con una scusa del cavolomi appioppano le due bambine vanno per 30 min al nostro appartamento,essendo lui in moto facevano prima,mi dice mia moglie.per il quieto vivere accetto.povero coglione! Comunque i due tornano come niente fosse trovando la scusa della pioggia per il ritardo. La vacanza finisce (e stranamente ne ero felice) e torniamo a casa.la nostra vita riprende,mia moglie stava meno sul telefonoe io ero meno sclerato.e non che pochi giorni dopo la moglie di lui incomincia a mandarmi sms dicendomi che secondo lei mia moglie e suo marito avevano una storia.io le dico che per me si sta facendo troppe paranoie(io avrei messo la mano sul fuoco per mia moglie) in piu i due erano stati bravissimi a farmi credere che sua moglie fosse molto gelosa e paranoica!quindi nn davo peso. Poi poco dopo lei mi dice che ha letto degli sms e qui mi incomincio ad insospettire. Me li manda.io ornoa casa e con un inganno dico a mia moglie che la tipa mi ha mandato una foto del cellulare del marito.e qui lei è crollata ammettendo il fatto.di li cio che segue lo sapete piu o meno tutti....ad oggi dopo un periodo di terapia di tre mesi da uno psicologo e tanto parlare... Stiamo ancora insieme e sembrerebbe meglio di prima.ora la mia domanda è secondo voi che siete esperti del forum,come mai si arriva a tanto e come mai mi hanno coinvolto in questo modo così squallido e anche i figli?? Come si puo arrivare a questo?so che non dovrei piu pensarci e parlarne,ma siccome apertamente non lo avevo mai fatto pensavo che mi avrebbe fatto ulteriormente bene. Svusate la lunghezza,spero rispondiate in molti! Grazie




 me sta a partì un embolo..


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2013)

ma tu alla fine come te lo sei spiegato il mal di stomaco?
una reazione nervosa, forse?


----------



## viola di mare (13 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Hahhahah grande!! Santo io?? Ma tu ti rendi conto di cosa sarebbe successo se avessi scoperto li per li quello che succedeva??!!! Sono tutt ora fermamente convinto che avrei fatto la maronata piu grossa della mia vita, e avrei rovinato diverse famiglie. Ora capisco quando si sente a l tg delle stragi familiari... Comunque non ho capito bene il secondo punto, secondo te,piu che litigare in continuazione senza ottenere risultati,pou che parlarne con i suoi per farla smettere col telefonino senza ottenere risultati,piu che strapparle il telefono di mano e lanciarlo da tutte le parti,una volta ci ho piegato sopra aNche un phon,nn si è rotto! Piu che arrivare quasi ametterle le mani a dosso dal nervoso, cosa avrei potuto fare? La tragedia mi si stava consumando sotto gli occhi e non potevo fare nulla. Il problema è che lei mi ha incominciato a parlare del tizio solo un mesetto neanche prima dell accaduto,altrimenti magari il tel l avrei bruciato( sti cacchio di melafon sono resistenti a bestia hahahah)! Il problema è quando nelle coppie non ce comunicazione e con questa tecnologia,ce ne sarà sempre meno in famiglia e troppa al di fuori. Oggi parliamo molto di piu e andiamo avanti abbastanza bene Spettiamo un altra bimba ,ma è stata davvero dura tornare A vivere.




ma ho letto bene? aspettate un'altra bimba?


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Andra*



Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi sono nuovo del forum.è un po che leggo le vostre storie e dopo circa un anno volevo raccontarvi la mia. Cercheró di essere il piu stretto possibile,ma come ben sapete in queste cose non è facile. Volevo saper un punto di vista, critiche e come avreste reagito li per li e anche dopo. Il tutto ha inizio con l acquisto di uno smartphone da parte di mia moglie. Io sul pc lei sul cel e come spesso accade le nostre vite si stavano dividendo sotto i nostri occhi senza nemmeno accorgersene. Un bel giorno mia moglie inizia a parlarmi di un tizio conosciuto in chat su un poker online. Gia li i primi sospetti, peró mi coinvolge nelle discussioni con lui nel gioco, conosco il tipo(virtualmente )è sposato ha una figlia di 10 anni. Li mi tranquillizzo un po,se non che nei giorni a seguire e per mesi lei era sempre piu presa dal gioco giorno e notte e giu di litigate continue,ad un certo punto:sai che Quei "ragazzi"vengono in vacanza qui vicino? Mi hanno chiesto se gli facciamo vedere un po di posti! Io quasi contento: certo nn ce problema, ma sei sicura che gente è? Ste conoscenze online non vanno mai a buon fine!!comunque fatto sta che vengono giu,una bella famigliola lei carina donna di casa lui uno un po troppo esaltato e pieno di tic nervosi,peró molto leale e soprattutto non faceva vedere interessi per altre donne.(per forza,ne aveva per la mia).passiamo una settimana praticamente insieme fino all una di notte con figli a seguito, poi loro tornavano in albergo noi a casa.una bella settimana tuttosommato.io e mia moglie non litigavamo e la vedevo piena di energia. Questo mi faceva piacere. Dopo di che loro tirnano al loro paese.noi ne lfrattempo dovevamo andare in vacanza. E mia moglie salta fuori dicendo...perche non andiamo in montagna in ..... Io felice della sua proposta dico certo mi piace andiamo! Incontriamo di nuovo la famiglia e trascorriamo un altra settimana. Se non che la moglie di lui doveva lavorare.( lui disoccupato) quindi ci fa da guida posti stupendi.qui mia moglie incomincia ad essere scorbutica,addirittura nonmi preparava piu da mangiare. Finche un giorno con una scusa del cavolomi appioppano le due bambine vanno per 30 min al nostro appartamento,essendo lui in moto facevano prima,mi dice mia moglie.per il quieto vivere accetto.povero coglione! Comunque i due tornano come niente fosse trovando la scusa della pioggia per il ritardo. La vacanza finisce (e stranamente ne ero felice) e torniamo a casa.la nostra vita riprende,mia moglie stava meno sul telefonoe io ero meno sclerato.e non che pochi giorni dopo la moglie di lui incomincia a mandarmi sms dicendomi che secondo lei mia moglie e suo marito avevano una storia.io le dico che per me si sta facendo troppe paranoie(io avrei messo la mano sul fuoco per mia moglie) in piu i due erano stati bravissimi a farmi credere che sua moglie fosse molto gelosa e paranoica!quindi nn davo peso. Poi poco dopo lei mi dice che ha letto degli sms e qui mi incomincio ad insospettire. Me li manda.io ornoa casa e con un inganno dico a mia moglie che la tipa mi ha mandato una foto del cellulare del marito.e qui lei è crollata ammettendo il fatto.di li cio che segue lo sapete piu o meno tutti....ad oggi dopo un periodo di terapia di tre mesi da uno psicologo e tanto parlare... Stiamo ancora insieme e sembrerebbe meglio di prima.ora la mia domanda è secondo voi che siete esperti del forum,come mai si arriva a tanto e come mai mi hanno coinvolto in questo modo così squallido e anche i figli?? Come si puo arrivare a questo?so che non dovrei piu pensarci e parlarne,ma siccome apertamente non lo avevo mai fatto pensavo che mi avrebbe fatto ulteriormente bene. Svusate la lunghezza,spero rispondiate in molti! Grazie


Questa è stupenda,tua moglie presa da un attacco di manico e da fortissimi languori anali ti pianta con le bambine,corre in albergo e finisce a pecora....!Tornano con le mutande ciancicate e strappate,e tu abbocchi alla scusa della pioggia.Adesso ti sembrerò duro ma è giusto esserlo.Tua moglie è una grandissima bagascia,tranquillo che non è la prima volta che prende insalate di cazzi,tu sei disarmante,ti immagino con le tue figlie solo sulle montagne mentre il tipo faceva una rettifica anale a tua moglie dentro la camera d'albergo fra strilla e gemiti....!La cosa più assurda e che stai ancora con lei come se nulla fosse chiedendoti come sia possibile?????chiediti come mai è successo a te e avrai la risposta.


----------



## malox_70 (13 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi sono nuovo del forum.è un po che leggo le vostre storie e dopo circa un anno volevo raccontarvi la mia. Cercheró di essere il piu stretto possibile,ma come ben sapete in queste cose non è facile. Volevo saper un punto di vista, critiche e come avreste reagito li per li e anche dopo. Il tutto ha inizio con l acquisto di uno smartphone da parte di mia moglie. Io sul pc lei sul cel e come spesso accade le nostre vite si stavano dividendo sotto i nostri occhi senza nemmeno accorgersene. Un bel giorno mia moglie inizia a parlarmi di un tizio conosciuto in chat su un poker online. Gia li i primi sospetti, peró mi coinvolge nelle discussioni con lui nel gioco, conosco il tipo(virtualmente )è sposato ha una figlia di 10 anni. Li mi tranquillizzo un po,se non che nei giorni a seguire e per mesi lei era sempre piu presa dal gioco giorno e notte e giu di litigate continue,ad un certo punto:sai che Quei "ragazzi"vengono in vacanza qui vicino? Mi hanno chiesto se gli facciamo vedere un po di posti! Io quasi contento: certo nn ce problema, ma sei sicura che gente è? Ste conoscenze online non vanno mai a buon fine!!comunque fatto sta che vengono giu,una bella famigliola lei carina donna di casa lui uno un po troppo esaltato e pieno di tic nervosi,peró molto leale e soprattutto non faceva vedere interessi per altre donne.(per forza,ne aveva per la mia).passiamo una settimana praticamente insieme fino all una di notte con figli a seguito, poi loro tornavano in albergo noi a casa.una bella settimana tuttosommato.io e mia moglie non litigavamo e la vedevo piena di energia. Questo mi faceva piacere. Dopo di che loro tirnano al loro paese.noi ne lfrattempo dovevamo andare in vacanza. E mia moglie salta fuori dicendo...perche non andiamo in montagna in ..... Io felice della sua proposta dico certo mi piace andiamo! Incontriamo di nuovo la famiglia e trascorriamo un altra settimana. Se non che la moglie di lui doveva lavorare.( lui disoccupato) quindi ci fa da guida posti stupendi.qui mia moglie incomincia ad essere scorbutica,addirittura nonmi preparava piu da mangiare. Finche un giorno con una scusa del cavolomi appioppano le due bambine vanno per 30 min al nostro appartamento,essendo lui in moto facevano prima,mi dice mia moglie.per il quieto vivere accetto.povero coglione! Comunque i due tornano come niente fosse trovando la scusa della pioggia per il ritardo. La vacanza finisce (e stranamente ne ero felice) e torniamo a casa.la nostra vita riprende,mia moglie stava meno sul telefonoe io ero meno sclerato.e non che pochi giorni dopo la moglie di lui incomincia a mandarmi sms dicendomi che secondo lei mia moglie e suo marito avevano una storia.io le dico che per me si sta facendo troppe paranoie(io avrei messo la mano sul fuoco per mia moglie) in piu i due erano stati bravissimi a farmi credere che sua moglie fosse molto gelosa e paranoica!quindi nn davo peso. Poi poco dopo lei mi dice che ha letto degli sms e qui mi incomincio ad insospettire. Me li manda.io ornoa casa e con un inganno dico a mia moglie che la tipa mi ha mandato una foto del cellulare del marito.e qui lei è crollata ammettendo il fatto.di li cio che segue lo sapete piu o meno tutti....ad oggi dopo un periodo di terapia di tre mesi da uno psicologo e tanto parlare... Stiamo ancora insieme e sembrerebbe meglio di prima.ora la mia domanda è secondo voi che siete esperti del forum,come mai si arriva a tanto e come mai mi hanno coinvolto in questo modo così squallido e anche i figli?? Come si puo arrivare a questo?so che non dovrei piu pensarci e parlarne,ma siccome apertamente non lo avevo mai fatto pensavo che mi avrebbe fatto ulteriormente bene. Svusate la lunghezza,spero rispondiate in molti! Grazie


Che ti devo dire, fratè? Salva il salvabile. Falla pure trombare (tanto ormai è andata) ma fai in modo che non si prenda il vizio del poker online.


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi sono nuovo del forum.è un po che leggo le vostre storie e dopo circa un anno volevo raccontarvi la mia. Cercheró di essere il piu stretto possibile,ma come ben sapete in queste cose non è facile. Volevo saper un punto di vista, critiche e come avreste reagito li per li e anche dopo. Il tutto ha inizio con l acquisto di uno smartphone da parte di mia moglie. Io sul pc lei sul cel e come spesso accade le nostre vite si stavano dividendo sotto i nostri occhi senza nemmeno accorgersene. Un bel giorno mia moglie inizia a parlarmi di un tizio conosciuto in chat su un poker online. Gia li i primi sospetti, peró mi coinvolge nelle discussioni con lui nel gioco, conosco il tipo(virtualmente )è sposato ha una figlia di 10 anni. Li mi tranquillizzo un po,se non che nei giorni a seguire e per mesi lei era sempre piu presa dal gioco giorno e notte e giu di litigate continue,ad un certo punto:sai che Quei "ragazzi"vengono in vacanza qui vicino? Mi hanno chiesto se gli facciamo vedere un po di posti! Io quasi contento: certo nn ce problema, ma sei sicura che gente è? Ste conoscenze online non vanno mai a buon fine!!comunque fatto sta che vengono giu,una bella famigliola lei carina donna di casa lui uno un po troppo esaltato e pieno di tic nervosi,peró molto leale e soprattutto non faceva vedere interessi per altre donne.(per forza,ne aveva per la mia).passiamo una settimana praticamente insieme fino all una di notte con figli a seguito, poi loro tornavano in albergo noi a casa.una bella settimana tuttosommato.io e mia moglie non litigavamo e la vedevo piena di energia. Questo mi faceva piacere. Dopo di che loro tirnano al loro paese.noi ne lfrattempo dovevamo andare in vacanza. E mia moglie salta fuori dicendo...perche non andiamo in montagna in ..... Io felice della sua proposta dico certo mi piace andiamo! Incontriamo di nuovo la famiglia e trascorriamo un altra settimana. Se non che la moglie di lui doveva lavorare.( lui disoccupato) quindi ci fa da guida posti stupendi.qui mia moglie incomincia ad essere scorbutica,addirittura nonmi preparava piu da mangiare. Finche un giorno con una scusa del cavolomi appioppano le due bambine vanno per 30 min al nostro appartamento,essendo lui in moto facevano prima,mi dice mia moglie.per il quieto vivere accetto.povero coglione! Comunque i due tornano come niente fosse trovando la scusa della pioggia per il ritardo. La vacanza finisce (e stranamente ne ero felice) e torniamo a casa.la nostra vita riprende,mia moglie stava meno sul telefonoe io ero meno sclerato.e non che pochi giorni dopo la moglie di lui incomincia a mandarmi sms dicendomi che secondo lei mia moglie e suo marito avevano una storia.io le dico che per me si sta facendo troppe paranoie(io avrei messo la mano sul fuoco per mia moglie) in piu i due erano stati bravissimi a farmi credere che sua moglie fosse molto gelosa e paranoica!quindi nn davo peso. Poi poco dopo lei mi dice che ha letto degli sms e qui mi incomincio ad insospettire. Me li manda.io ornoa casa e con un inganno dico a mia moglie che la tipa mi ha mandato una foto del cellulare del marito.e qui lei è crollata ammettendo il fatto.di li cio che segue lo sapete piu o meno tutti....ad oggi dopo un periodo di terapia di tre mesi da uno psicologo e tanto parlare... Stiamo ancora insieme e sembrerebbe meglio di prima.ora la mia domanda è secondo voi che siete esperti del forum,come mai si arriva a tanto e come mai mi hanno coinvolto in questo modo così squallido e anche i figli?? Come si puo arrivare a questo?so che non dovrei piu pensarci e parlarne,ma siccome apertamente non lo avevo mai fatto pensavo che mi avrebbe fatto ulteriormente bene. Svusate la lunghezza,spero rispondiate in molti! Grazie


Ciao Andrea!

E' un commercio assai meschino quello che si libera della pace altrui in cambio della propria libidine.
E l'altrui in questione non è il proprio generico prossimo, ma l'approssimazione di sé stesso più significativa della propria esistenza.
Questo rende la tresca ancora più antipatica e la situazione ancora più spiacevole.
Il dominio delle proprie pulsioni è qualcosa che bisogna possedere saldamente prima di fornirne rassicurazione eterna a qualcuno, un po' come prima di vendere un paio di buoi dobbiamo possederli legalmente.
Si scade altrimenti nella frode e nella malversazione.
Il tradimento è figlio dell'incontinenza e fratello della menzogna, l'incontinenza è schiava dell'incapacità e della stoltezza e l'incapacità consta nel non riuscire a far diversamente da come tutti fanno e la stoltezza sta nel farlo comunque, anche contro le proprie giuste riserve.
I traditori sono persone ben intelligenti talvolta, solo che si applicano male e si giustificano anche peggio.

Ma la vita è complicata e tua moglie una troia, oppure la vita è una troia e tua moglie è complicata.
E tu sei una persona diversa nella stessa situazione di prima, oppure la stessa persona in una situazione diversa.

Comunque la si voglia guardare, prima bisogna aprire gli occhi.

Ciao!


----------



## lunaiena (13 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Hahhahah grande!! Santo io?? Ma tu ti rendi conto di cosa sarebbe successo se avessi scoperto li per li quello che succedeva??!!! Sono tutt ora fermamente convinto che avrei fatto la maronata piu grossa della mia vita, e avrei rovinato diverse famiglie. Ora capisco quando si sente a l tg delle stragi familiari...  Comunque non ho capito bene il secondo punto, secondo te,piu che litigare in continuazione senza ottenere risultati,pou che parlarne con i suoi per farla smettere col telefonino senza ottenere risultati,piu che strapparle il telefono di mano e lanciarlo da tutte le parti,una volta ci ho piegato sopra aNche un phon,nn si è rotto! Piu che arrivare quasi ametterle le mani a dosso dal nervoso, cosa avrei potuto fare? La tragedia mi si stava consumando sotto gli occhi e non potevo fare nulla. Il problema è che lei mi ha incominciato a parlare del tizio solo un mesetto neanche prima dell accaduto,altrimenti magari il tel l avrei bruciato( sti cacchio di melafon sono resistenti a bestia hahahah)! Il problema è quando nelle coppie non ce comunicazione e con questa tecnologia,ce ne sarà sempre meno in famiglia e troppa al di fuori. Oggi parliamo molto di piu e andiamo avanti abbastanza bene Spettiamo un altra bimba ,ma è stata davvero dura tornare A vivere.



Auguri...


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi sono nuovo del forum.è un po che leggo le vostre storie e dopo circa un anno volevo raccontarvi la mia. Cercheró di essere il piu stretto possibile,ma come ben sapete in queste cose non è facile. Volevo saper un punto di vista, critiche e come avreste reagito li per li e anche dopo. Il tutto ha inizio con l acquisto di uno smartphone da parte di mia moglie. Io sul pc lei sul cel e come spesso accade le nostre vite si stavano dividendo sotto i nostri occhi senza nemmeno accorgersene. Un bel giorno mia moglie inizia a parlarmi di un tizio conosciuto in chat su un poker online. Gia li i primi sospetti, peró mi coinvolge nelle discussioni con lui nel gioco, conosco il tipo(virtualmente )è sposato ha una figlia di 10 anni. Li mi tranquillizzo un po,se non che nei giorni a seguire e per mesi lei era sempre piu presa dal gioco giorno e notte e giu di litigate continue,ad un certo punto:sai che Quei "ragazzi"vengono in vacanza qui vicino? Mi hanno chiesto se gli facciamo vedere un po di posti! Io quasi contento: certo nn ce problema, ma sei sicura che gente è? Ste conoscenze online non vanno mai a buon fine!!comunque fatto sta che vengono giu,una bella famigliola lei carina donna di casa lui uno un po troppo esaltato e pieno di tic nervosi,peró molto leale e soprattutto non faceva vedere interessi per altre donne.(per forza,ne aveva per la mia).passiamo una settimana praticamente insieme fino all una di notte con figli a seguito, poi loro tornavano in albergo noi a casa.una bella settimana tuttosommato.io e mia moglie non litigavamo e la vedevo piena di energia. Questo mi faceva piacere. Dopo di che loro tirnano al loro paese.noi ne lfrattempo dovevamo andare in vacanza. E mia moglie salta fuori dicendo...perche non andiamo in montagna in ..... Io felice della sua proposta dico certo mi piace andiamo! Incontriamo di nuovo la famiglia e trascorriamo un altra settimana. Se non che la moglie di lui doveva lavorare.( lui disoccupato) quindi ci fa da guida posti stupendi.qui mia moglie incomincia ad essere scorbutica,addirittura nonmi preparava piu da mangiare. Finche un giorno con una scusa del cavolomi appioppano le due bambine vanno per 30 min al nostro appartamento,essendo lui in moto facevano prima,mi dice mia moglie.per il quieto vivere accetto.povero coglione! Comunque i due tornano come niente fosse trovando la scusa della pioggia per il ritardo. La vacanza finisce (e stranamente ne ero felice) e torniamo a casa.la nostra vita riprende,mia moglie stava meno sul telefonoe io ero meno sclerato.e non che pochi giorni dopo la moglie di lui incomincia a mandarmi sms dicendomi che secondo lei mia moglie e suo marito avevano una storia.io le dico che per me si sta facendo troppe paranoie(io avrei messo la mano sul fuoco per mia moglie) in piu i due erano stati bravissimi a farmi credere che sua moglie fosse molto gelosa e paranoica!quindi nn davo peso. Poi poco dopo lei mi dice che ha letto degli sms e qui mi incomincio ad insospettire. Me li manda.io ornoa casa e con un inganno dico a mia moglie che la tipa mi ha mandato una foto del cellulare del marito.e qui lei è crollata ammettendo il fatto.di li cio che segue lo sapete piu o meno tutti....ad oggi dopo un periodo di terapia di tre mesi da uno psicologo e tanto parlare... Stiamo ancora insieme e sembrerebbe meglio di prima.ora la mia domanda è secondo voi che siete esperti del forum,come mai si arriva a tanto e come mai mi hanno coinvolto in questo modo così squallido e anche i figli?? Come si puo arrivare a questo?so che non dovrei piu pensarci e parlarne,ma siccome apertamente non lo avevo mai fatto pensavo che mi avrebbe fatto ulteriormente bene. Svusate la lunghezza,spero rispondiate in molti! Grazie


benvenuto...

mi dispiace tanto...

sono di fretta..quindi posso solo:abbraccio:


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi sono nuovo del forum.è un po che leggo le vostre storie e dopo circa un anno volevo raccontarvi la mia. Cercheró di essere il piu stretto possibile,ma come ben sapete in queste cose non è facile. Volevo saper un punto di vista, critiche e come avreste reagito li per li e anche dopo. Il tutto ha inizio con l acquisto di uno smartphone da parte di mia moglie. Io sul pc lei sul cel e come spesso accade le nostre vite si stavano dividendo sotto i nostri occhi senza nemmeno accorgersene. Un bel giorno mia moglie inizia a parlarmi di un tizio conosciuto in chat su un poker online. Gia li i primi sospetti, peró mi coinvolge nelle discussioni con lui nel gioco, conosco il tipo(virtualmente )è sposato ha una figlia di 10 anni. Li mi tranquillizzo un po,se non che nei giorni a seguire e per mesi lei era sempre piu presa dal gioco giorno e notte e giu di litigate continue,ad un certo punto:sai che Quei "ragazzi"vengono in vacanza qui vicino? Mi hanno chiesto se gli facciamo vedere un po di posti! Io quasi contento: certo nn ce problema, ma sei sicura che gente è? Ste conoscenze online non vanno mai a buon fine!!comunque fatto sta che vengono giu,una bella famigliola lei carina donna di casa lui uno un po troppo esaltato e pieno di tic nervosi,peró molto leale e soprattutto non faceva vedere interessi per altre donne.(per forza,ne aveva per la mia).passiamo una settimana praticamente insieme fino all una di notte con figli a seguito, poi loro tornavano in albergo noi a casa.una bella settimana tuttosommato.io e mia moglie non litigavamo e la vedevo piena di energia. Questo mi faceva piacere. Dopo di che loro tirnano al loro paese.noi ne lfrattempo dovevamo andare in vacanza. E mia moglie salta fuori dicendo...perche non andiamo in montagna in ..... Io felice della sua proposta dico certo mi piace andiamo! Incontriamo di nuovo la famiglia e trascorriamo un altra settimana. Se non che la moglie di lui doveva lavorare.( lui disoccupato) quindi ci fa da guida posti stupendi.qui mia moglie incomincia ad essere scorbutica,addirittura nonmi preparava piu da mangiare. Finche un giorno con una scusa del cavolomi appioppano le due bambine vanno per 30 min al nostro appartamento,essendo lui in moto facevano prima,mi dice mia moglie.per il quieto vivere accetto.povero coglione! Comunque i due tornano come niente fosse trovando la scusa della pioggia per il ritardo. La vacanza finisce (e stranamente ne ero felice) e torniamo a casa.la nostra vita riprende,mia moglie stava meno sul telefonoe io ero meno sclerato.e non che pochi giorni dopo la moglie di lui incomincia a mandarmi sms dicendomi che secondo lei mia moglie e suo marito avevano una storia.io le dico che per me si sta facendo troppe paranoie(io avrei messo la mano sul fuoco per mia moglie) in piu i due erano stati bravissimi a farmi credere che sua moglie fosse molto gelosa e paranoica!quindi nn davo peso. Poi poco dopo lei mi dice che ha letto degli sms e qui mi incomincio ad insospettire. Me li manda.io ornoa casa e con un inganno dico a mia moglie che la tipa mi ha mandato una foto del cellulare del marito.e qui lei è crollata ammettendo il fatto.di li cio che segue lo sapete piu o meno tutti....ad oggi dopo un periodo di terapia di tre mesi da uno psicologo e tanto parlare... Stiamo ancora insieme e sembrerebbe meglio di prima.ora la mia domanda è secondo voi che siete esperti del forum,come mai si arriva a tanto e come mai mi hanno coinvolto in questo modo così squallido e anche i figli?? Come si puo arrivare a questo?so che non dovrei piu pensarci e parlarne,ma siccome apertamente non lo avevo mai fatto pensavo che mi avrebbe fatto ulteriormente bene. Svusate la lunghezza,spero rispondiate in molti! Grazie


intanto benvenuto
dire che sei un ingenuo è forse sottolineare che hai gli occhi foderati da 2 belle e spesse fette di prosciutto
ma dove vivi? da dove vieni?
datti uno scrollone e vedi di svegliarti :corna:


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2013)

gas ha detto:


> intanto benvenuto
> dire che sei un ingenuo è forse sottolineare che hai gli occhi foderati da 2 belle e spesse fette di prosciutto
> ma dove vivi? da dove vieni?
> datti uno scrollone e vedi di svegliarti :corna:


beh è stata la moglie molto furba....


----------



## lunaiena (13 Giugno 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire, fratè? Salva il salvabile. Falla pure trombare (tanto ormai è andata) ma fai in modo che *non si prenda il vizio del poker online*.


il che sarebbe molto peggio...


----------



## perplesso (13 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi sono nuovo del forum.è un po che leggo le vostre storie e dopo circa un anno volevo raccontarvi la mia. Cercheró di essere il piu stretto possibile,ma come ben sapete in queste cose non è facile. Volevo saper un punto di vista, critiche e come avreste reagito li per li e anche dopo. Il tutto ha inizio con l acquisto di uno smartphone da parte di mia moglie. Io sul pc lei sul cel e come spesso accade le nostre vite si stavano dividendo sotto i nostri occhi senza nemmeno accorgersene. Un bel giorno mia moglie inizia a parlarmi di un tizio conosciuto in chat su un poker online. Gia li i primi sospetti, peró mi coinvolge nelle discussioni con lui nel gioco, conosco il tipo(virtualmente )è sposato ha una figlia di 10 anni. Li mi tranquillizzo un po,se non che nei giorni a seguire e per mesi lei era sempre piu presa dal gioco giorno e notte e giu di litigate continue,ad un certo punto:sai che Quei "ragazzi"vengono in vacanza qui vicino? Mi hanno chiesto se gli facciamo vedere un po di posti! Io quasi contento: certo nn ce problema, ma sei sicura che gente è? Ste conoscenze online non vanno mai a buon fine!!comunque fatto sta che vengono giu,una bella famigliola lei carina donna di casa lui uno un po troppo esaltato e pieno di tic nervosi,peró molto leale e soprattutto non faceva vedere interessi per altre donne.(per forza,ne aveva per la mia).passiamo una settimana praticamente insieme fino all una di notte con figli a seguito, poi loro tornavano in albergo noi a casa.una bella settimana tuttosommato.io e mia moglie non litigavamo e la vedevo piena di energia. Questo mi faceva piacere. Dopo di che loro tirnano al loro paese.noi ne lfrattempo dovevamo andare in vacanza. E mia moglie salta fuori dicendo...perche non andiamo in montagna in ..... Io felice della sua proposta dico certo mi piace andiamo! Incontriamo di nuovo la famiglia e trascorriamo un altra settimana. Se non che la moglie di lui doveva lavorare.( lui disoccupato) quindi ci fa da guida posti stupendi.qui mia moglie incomincia ad essere scorbutica,addirittura nonmi preparava piu da mangiare. Finche un giorno con una scusa del cavolomi appioppano le due bambine vanno per 30 min al nostro appartamento,essendo lui in moto facevano prima,mi dice mia moglie.per il quieto vivere accetto.povero coglione! Comunque i due tornano come niente fosse trovando la scusa della pioggia per il ritardo. La vacanza finisce (e stranamente ne ero felice) e torniamo a casa.la nostra vita riprende,mia moglie stava meno sul telefonoe io ero meno sclerato.e non che pochi giorni dopo la moglie di lui incomincia a mandarmi sms dicendomi che secondo lei mia moglie e suo marito avevano una storia.io le dico che per me si sta facendo troppe paranoie(io avrei messo la mano sul fuoco per mia moglie) in piu i due erano stati bravissimi a farmi credere che sua moglie fosse molto gelosa e paranoica!quindi nn davo peso. Poi poco dopo lei mi dice che ha letto degli sms e qui mi incomincio ad insospettire. Me li manda.io ornoa casa e con un inganno dico a mia moglie che la tipa mi ha mandato una foto del cellulare del marito.e qui lei è crollata ammettendo il fatto.di li cio che segue lo sapete piu o meno tutti....ad oggi dopo un periodo di terapia di tre mesi da uno psicologo e tanto parlare... Stiamo ancora insieme e sembrerebbe meglio di prima.ora la mia domanda è secondo voi che siete esperti del forum,come mai si arriva a tanto e come mai mi hanno coinvolto in questo modo così squallido e anche i figli?? Come si puo arrivare a questo?so che non dovrei piu pensarci e parlarne,ma siccome apertamente non lo avevo mai fatto pensavo che mi avrebbe fatto ulteriormente bene. Svusate la lunghezza,spero rispondiate in molti! Grazie


come avrei reagito?  male ovviamente.

anche perchè 30 minuti sono poco più di una sveltina,almeno avessero tramato per passare una notte intera assieme.

mi spiegheresti il concetto di " ora stiamo meglio di prima"?


----------



## ilnikko (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questa è stupenda,tua moglie *presa da un attacco di manico *e da fortissimi *languori anali *ti pianta con le bambine,corre in albergo e *finisce a pecora*....!Tornano con le *mutande ciancicate e strappate*,e tu abbocchi alla scusa della pioggia.Adesso ti sembrerò duro ma è giusto esserlo.Tua moglie è una grandissima bagascia,tranquillo che non è la prima volta che prende *insalate di cazzi*,tu sei disarmante,ti immagino con le tue figlie solo sulle montagne mentre il tipo faceva una *rettifica anale *a tua moglie dentro la camera d'albergo fra strilla e gemiti....!La cosa più assurda e che stai ancora con lei come se nulla fosse chiedendoti come sia possibile?????chiediti come mai è successo a te e avrai la risposta.



Maestro.....non ce la posso fare :rofl:


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh è stata la moglie molto furba....


ciao bedda :smile:
io non la vedo come una strafurba, piuttosto vedo lui MOLTO ingenuo
perchè loro 2 in moto per andare in albergo? caso mai ci andavo io con lei


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> come avrei reagito? male ovviamente.
> 
> anche perchè 30 minuti sono poco più di una sveltina,almeno avessero tramato per passare una notte intera assieme.
> 
> mi spiegheresti il concetto di " ora stiamo meglio di prima"?


stanno meglio perchè ora sono in 3


----------



## ilnikko (13 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Hahhahah grande!! Santo io?? Ma tu ti rendi conto di cosa sarebbe successo se avessi scoperto li per li quello che succedeva??!!! Sono tutt ora fermamente convinto che avrei fatto la maronata piu grossa della mia vita, e avrei rovinato diverse famiglie. Ora capisco quando si sente a l tg delle stragi familiari... *Comunque non ho capito bene il secondo punto, secondo te,piu che litigare in continuazione senza ottenere risultati,pou che parlarne con i suoi per farla smettere col telefonino senza ottenere risultati,piu che strapparle il telefono di mano e lanciarlo da tutte le parti,una volta ci ho piegato sopra aNche un phon,nn si è rotto! Piu che arrivare quasi ametterle le mani a dosso dal nervoso, cosa avrei potuto fare? La tragedia mi si stava consumando sotto gli occhi e non potevo fare nulla. *Il problema è che lei mi ha incominciato a parlare del tizio solo un mesetto neanche prima dell accaduto,altrimenti magari il tel l avrei bruciato( sti cacchio di melafon sono resistenti a bestia hahahah)! Il problema è quando nelle coppie non ce comunicazione e con questa tecnologia,ce ne sarà sempre meno in famiglia e troppa al di fuori. Oggi parliamo molto di piu e andiamo avanti abbastanza bene Spettiamo un altra bimba ,ma è stata davvero dura tornare A vivere.


Ho dato per scontato che tu non fossi stato abbastanza "risoluto"....in realta' la situazione sembra diversa da come l'avevo immaginata....c'è qualcosa che mi puzza di patologia se posso permettermi (senza offesa...)
. Il gioco così come la rete e altre cose possono diventare dipendenze nel volgere di poco...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Hahhahah grande!! Santo io?? Ma tu ti rendi conto di cosa sarebbe successo se avessi scoperto li per li quello che succedeva??!!! Sono tutt ora fermamente convinto che avrei fatto la maronata piu grossa della mia vita, e avrei rovinato diverse famiglie. *Ora capisco quando si sente a l tg delle stragi familiari.*..  Comunque non ho capito bene il secondo punto, secondo te,piu che litigare in continuazione senza ottenere risultati,pou che parlarne con i suoi per farla smettere col telefonino senza ottenere risultati,piu che strapparle il telefono di mano e lanciarlo da tutte le parti,una volta ci ho piegato sopra aNche un phon,nn si è rotto! Piu che arrivare quasi ametterle le mani a dosso dal nervoso, cosa avrei potuto fare? La tragedia mi si stava consumando sotto gli occhi e non potevo fare nulla. Il problema è che lei mi ha incominciato a parlare del tizio solo un mesetto neanche prima dell accaduto,altrimenti magari il tel l avrei bruciato( sti cacchio di melafon sono resistenti a bestia hahahah)! Il problema è quando nelle coppie non ce comunicazione e con questa tecnologia,ce ne sarà sempre meno in famiglia e troppa al di fuori. Oggi parliamo molto di piu e andiamo avanti abbastanza bene Spettiamo un altra bimba ,ma è stata davvero dura tornare A vivere.



:ira::ira::ira:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Hahhahah grande!! Santo io?? Ma tu ti rendi conto di cosa sarebbe successo se avessi scoperto li per li quello che succedeva??!!! Sono tutt ora fermamente convinto che avrei fatto la maronata piu grossa della mia vita, e avrei rovinato diverse famiglie. Ora capisco quando si sente a l tg delle stragi familiari...  Comunque non ho capito bene il secondo punto, secondo te,piu che litigare in continuazione senza ottenere risultati,pou che parlarne con i suoi per farla smettere col telefonino senza ottenere risultati,piu che strapparle il telefono di mano e lanciarlo da tutte le parti,una volta ci ho piegato sopra aNche un phon,nn si è rotto! Piu che arrivare quasi ametterle le mani a dosso dal nervoso, cosa avrei potuto fare? La tragedia mi si stava consumando sotto gli occhi e non potevo fare nulla. Il problema è che lei mi ha incominciato a parlare del tizio solo un mesetto neanche prima dell accaduto,altrimenti magari il tel l avrei bruciato( sti cacchio di melafon sono resistenti a bestia hahahah)! *Il problema *è quando nelle coppie non ce comunicazione e *con questa tecnologia,ce ne sarà sempre meno in famiglia e troppa al di fuori.* Oggi parliamo molto di piu e andiamo avanti abbastanza bene Spettiamo un altra bimba ,ma è stata davvero dura tornare A vivere.


il problema è nella testa di cazzo tua e di tua moglie

non si può leggere un ragionamento imbastito in siffatta maniera, neanche da un tradito in embolo, preso dalla rabbia della scoperta
lascia stare le stragi, la tecnologia e le minchiate varie: hai un bambino di due anni e ragioni in questo modo?
ma che padre sarai?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2013)

Posso partecipare alle spese per la maglietta?


----------



## ilnikko (13 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Posso partecipare alle spese per la maglietta?


Ma certo principessa :wide-grin:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ma certo principessa :wide-grin:


Principessa ? :mexican:


----------



## ilnikko (13 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Principessa ? :mexican:


eh...sarai mica principe,no ?
tutte le donne sono principesse.... :kiss:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> eh...sarai mica principe,no ?
> tutte le donne sono principesse.... :kiss:


Ohoooooooooo è che essendo repubblicana non me lo aspettavo :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Nikko*



ilnikko ha detto:


> Maestro.....non ce la posso fare :rofl:


Figurati,e che mi acciglio a pensare che se nel mondo ci fossero meno coglioni ci sarebbero anche meno stronzi.


----------



## Diletta (13 Giugno 2013)

*Andrea*

non ci hai ancora risposto sul perché ora "sembrerebbe" meglio di prima, anche se immagino la risposta.
E comunque, il prossimo a deviare sarai tu se hai avuto solo e soltanto lei come donna.
E' nella natura delle cose...


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Andrea*



Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi sono nuovo del forum.è un po che leggo le vostre storie e dopo circa un anno volevo raccontarvi la mia. Cercheró di essere il piu stretto possibile,ma come ben sapete in queste cose non è facile. Volevo saper un punto di vista, critiche e come avreste reagito li per li e anche dopo. Il tutto ha inizio con l acquisto di uno smartphone da parte di mia moglie. Io sul pc lei sul cel e come spesso accade le nostre vite si stavano dividendo sotto i nostri occhi senza nemmeno accorgersene. Un bel giorno mia moglie inizia a parlarmi di un tizio conosciuto in chat su un poker online. Gia li i primi sospetti, peró mi coinvolge nelle discussioni con lui nel gioco, conosco il tipo(virtualmente )è sposato ha una figlia di 10 anni. Li mi tranquillizzo un po,se non che nei giorni a seguire e per mesi lei era sempre piu presa dal gioco giorno e notte e giu di litigate continue,ad un certo punto:sai che Quei "ragazzi"vengono in vacanza qui vicino? Mi hanno chiesto se gli facciamo vedere un po di posti! Io quasi contento: certo nn ce problema, ma sei sicura che gente è? Ste conoscenze online non vanno mai a buon fine!!comunque fatto sta che vengono giu,una bella famigliola lei carina donna di casa lui uno un po troppo esaltato e pieno di tic nervosi,peró molto leale e soprattutto non faceva vedere interessi per altre donne.(per forza,ne aveva per la mia).passiamo una settimana praticamente insieme fino all una di notte con figli a seguito, poi loro tornavano in albergo noi a casa.una bella settimana tuttosommato.io e mia moglie non litigavamo e la vedevo piena di energia. Questo mi faceva piacere. Dopo di che loro tirnano al loro paese.noi ne lfrattempo dovevamo andare in vacanza. E mia moglie salta fuori dicendo...perche non andiamo in montagna in ..... Io felice della sua proposta dico certo mi piace andiamo! Incontriamo di nuovo la famiglia e trascorriamo un altra settimana. Se non che la moglie di lui doveva lavorare.( lui disoccupato) quindi ci fa da guida posti stupendi.qui mia moglie incomincia ad essere scorbutica,addirittura nonmi preparava piu da mangiare. Finche un giorno con una scusa del cavolomi appioppano le due bambine vanno per 30 min al nostro appartamento,essendo lui in moto facevano prima,mi dice mia moglie.per il quieto vivere accetto.povero coglione! Comunque i due tornano come niente fosse trovando la scusa della pioggia per il ritardo. La vacanza finisce (e stranamente ne ero felice) e torniamo a casa.la nostra vita riprende,mia moglie stava meno sul telefonoe io ero meno sclerato.e non che pochi giorni dopo la moglie di lui incomincia a mandarmi sms dicendomi che secondo lei mia moglie e suo marito avevano una storia.io le dico che per me si sta facendo troppe paranoie(io avrei messo la mano sul fuoco per mia moglie) in piu i due erano stati bravissimi a farmi credere che sua moglie fosse molto gelosa e paranoica!quindi nn davo peso. Poi poco dopo lei mi dice che ha letto degli sms e qui mi incomincio ad insospettire. Me li manda.io ornoa casa e con un inganno dico a mia moglie che la tipa mi ha mandato una foto del cellulare del marito.e qui lei è crollata ammettendo il fatto.di li cio che segue lo sapete piu o meno tutti....ad oggi dopo un periodo di terapia di tre mesi da uno psicologo e tanto parlare... Stiamo ancora insieme e sembrerebbe meglio di prima.ora la mia domanda è secondo voi che siete esperti del forum,come mai si arriva a tanto e come mai mi hanno coinvolto in questo modo così squallido e anche i figli?? Come si puo arrivare a questo?so che non dovrei piu pensarci e parlarne,ma siccome apertamente non lo avevo mai fatto pensavo che mi avrebbe fatto ulteriormente bene. Svusate la lunghezza,spero rispondiate in molti! Grazie


Ecco ti volevo scrivere che sei il mio nuovo mito!Se rinasco vorrei essere leggiadro e leggero come te!Te che non pensi male se tua moglie si allontana in moto con un altro,che non pensi male se al suo ritorno fatica a camminare per le randellate prese,che non pensi male se sta ore su un pc con le mani nelle mutande...!Vorrei rinascere come te,inconsapevole,farmi le pippe nella casa del mulino bianco,e far finta che questa vita sia tutto un sogno senza un brutto finale.Ecco ti invidio,adesso sei di nuovo felice accanto a lei,infondo il passato è passato,i languori anali sono sopiti,splende il sole sulla casa del mulino bianco...!Ti invidio tanto.....!Sono serio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi sono nuovo del forum.è un po che leggo le vostre storie e dopo circa un anno volevo raccontarvi la mia. (...)


Quando si fa coppia e si dichiara il reciproco amore con sincerità, allora è giusto e corretto di fidarsi a vicenda e non destare alcun sospetto alle normali amicizie che possono nascere spontaneamente e pure essere belli e ripagati.

Dal momento che decidi di aprire gli occhi e non fidarti più, è finita anche la coppia. Non c'è nulla di squallido, ma semplicemente è finito l'incanto di un amore in cui hai creduto fino in fondo.

Peccato però che l'amore così profondo sia spesso confuso con indifferenza, e quindi sfruttato in modo inappropriato.

Il vostro è un problema di comunicazione; lo hai anche notato, ma non hai fatto nulla. Questa è l'unica colpa, se la cerchi. Tutto il resto è l'evoluzione della mancata comunicazione, dove lei si è sentita attratta dalle doti di comunicazione di un essere virtuale, abbinato a un gioco che gioco non è. Poker è passione. Poker è comunicazione e intesa.

In gergo, ti hanno bluffato, perché non hai voluto vedere oltre le tue carte in mano. Sei stato il partner ideale per farti giocare, perché non eri in grado di verificare il gioco.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Giovanni*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Quando si fa coppia e si dichiara il reciproco amore con sincerità, allora è giusto e corretto di fidarsi a vicenda e non destare alcun sospetto alle normali amicizie che possono nascere spontaneamente e pure essere belli e ripagati.
> 
> Dal momento che decidi di aprire gli occhi e non fidarti più, è finita anche la coppia. Non c'è nulla di suqallido, ma semplicemente è finito l'incanto di un amore in cui hai creduto fino in fondo.
> 
> ...


Giovà devi essere più conciso,in gergo:te lo hanno piazzato nel sedere senza manovra alcuna!


----------



## devastata (13 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> non per tentare di giustificare tua moglie, ma secondo me non ti ha fatto una bastardata apposta
> era solo un modo che hanno escogitato per allontanarsi insieme, ed era questa la sua priorità
> ovviamente, visto dal tuo punto di vista, la cosa fa incazzare estremamente, hai perfettamente ragione a rimanerne scosso



Non si può accettare, già è una bastardata tradire, ma farlo in questo modo è imperdonabile, oppure fa parte del gioco di 'coppie', nel loro caso. Mancava solo un rapporto a 4.

In ogni caso sono entrambi immaturi. Lei che passa il tempo con il poker on-line avendo una bambina di 2 anni e scopa, con i minuti contati, con uno disoccupato e sposato pure lui, il marito che accetta di fare da guida turistica ad uno che chiaramente puntava già a sua moglie. Quest'ultima che li segue in ferie. Atteggiamenti da ragazzini.

Ci deve essere rispetto, almeno nella forma, tradendo.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Ma*



devastata ha detto:


> Non si può accettare, già è una bastardata tradire, ma farlo in questo modo è imperdonabile, oppure fa parte del gioco di 'coppie', nel loro caso. Mancava solo un rapporto a 4.
> 
> In ogni caso sono entrambi immaturi. Lei che passa il tempo con il poker on-line avendo una bambina di 2 anni e scopa, con i minuti contati, con uno disoccupato e sposato pure lui, il marito che accetta di fare da guida turistica ad uno che chiaramente puntava già a sua moglie. Quest'ultima che li segue in ferie. Atteggiamenti da ragazzini.
> 
> Ci deve essere rispetto, almeno nella forma, tradendo.


Vabbè dai,ma sto marito che vede la moglie allontanarsi in moto.....!


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2013)

:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: ho letto ora....


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Adesso*



Simy ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: ho letto ora....


Voglio essere come lui!


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco ti volevo scrivere che sei il mio nuovo mito!Se rinasco vorrei *essere leggiadro e leggero* come te!Te che non pensi male se tua moglie si allontana in moto con un altro,che non pensi male se al suo ritorno fatica a camminare per le randellate prese,che non pensi male se sta ore su un pc con le mani nelle mutande...!Vorrei rinascere come te,inconsapevole,farmi le pippe nella casa del mulino bianco,e far finta che questa vita sia tutto un sogno senza un brutto finale.Ecco ti invidio,adesso sei di nuovo felice accanto a lei,infondo il passato è passato,i languori anali sono sopiti,splende il sole sulla casa del mulino bianco...!Ti invidio tanto.....!Sono serio.


non era questa la leggerezza di cui parlavo oggi:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> non era questa la leggerezza di cui parlavo oggi:rotfl:


Una vita inconsapevole,forse è la vita più bella,la profondita di pensiero è un peso che spesso ti fa sprofondare.Spero tu possa capire...!


----------



## Andrea1980 (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Figurati,e che mi acciglio a pensare che se nel mondo ci fossero meno coglioni ci sarebbero anche meno stronzi.


Non volevo neanche risponderti,perchè uno che non conoscendomi fraseggia in questo modo sarcastico e volgare per me non merta nanche uno sguardo. Peró voglio farlo e ti dico che si è vero sono stato un ingenuo e coglione, ma se nel mondo esistessero meno stronzi senza valori ci sarebbero anche meno ingenui forse. Non credi? Io non ti conosco e non comosco la tua storia,ma dalla tua rabbia mi pare che di tranvate nei denti ne hai prese parecchie pure tu che hai tanto da parlare. Ti saluto e non ti leggo piu. Grazie comunque per le risposte.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Ma noooo*



Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Non volevo neanche risponderti,perchè uno che non conoscendomi fraseggia in questo modo sarcastico e volgare per me non merta nanche uno sguardo. Peró voglio farlo e ti dico che si è vero sono stato un ingenuo e coglione, ma se nel mondo esistessero meno stronzi senza valori ci sarebbero anche meno ingenui forse. Non credi? Io non ti conosco e non comosco la tua storia,ma dalla tua rabbia mi pare che di tranvate nei denti ne hai prese parecchie pure tu che hai tanto da parlare. Ti saluto e non ti leggo piu. Grazie comunque per le risposte.


Andrea,hai frainteso!Io non volevo darti del coglione,ci mancherebbe,è solo che a fidarsi troppo si finisce male!Sei permaloso però...!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi sono nuovo del forum.è un po che leggo le vostre storie e dopo circa un anno volevo raccontarvi la mia. Cercheró di essere il piu stretto possibile,ma come ben sapete in queste cose non è facile. Volevo saper un punto di vista, critiche e come avreste reagito li per li e anche dopo. Il tutto ha inizio con l acquisto di uno smartphone da parte di mia moglie. Io sul pc lei sul cel e come spesso accade le nostre vite si stavano dividendo sotto i nostri occhi senza nemmeno accorgersene. Un bel giorno mia moglie inizia a parlarmi di un tizio conosciuto in chat su un poker online. Gia li i primi sospetti, peró mi coinvolge nelle discussioni con lui nel gioco, conosco il tipo(virtualmente )è sposato ha una figlia di 10 anni. Li mi tranquillizzo un po,se non che nei giorni a seguire e per mesi lei era sempre piu presa dal gioco giorno e notte e giu di litigate continue,ad un certo punto:sai che Quei "ragazzi"vengono in vacanza qui vicino? Mi hanno chiesto se gli facciamo vedere un po di posti! Io quasi contento: certo nn ce problema, ma sei sicura che gente è? Ste conoscenze online non vanno mai a buon fine!!comunque fatto sta che vengono giu,una bella famigliola lei carina donna di casa lui uno un po troppo esaltato e pieno di tic nervosi,peró molto leale e soprattutto non faceva vedere interessi per altre donne.(per forza,ne aveva per la mia).passiamo una settimana praticamente insieme fino all una di notte con figli a seguito, poi loro tornavano in albergo noi a casa.una bella settimana tuttosommato.io e mia moglie non litigavamo e la vedevo piena di energia. Questo mi faceva piacere. Dopo di che loro tirnano al loro paese.noi ne lfrattempo dovevamo andare in vacanza. E mia moglie salta fuori dicendo...perche non andiamo in montagna in ..... Io felice della sua proposta dico certo mi piace andiamo! Incontriamo di nuovo la famiglia e trascorriamo un altra settimana. Se non che la moglie di lui doveva lavorare.( lui disoccupato) quindi ci fa da guida posti stupendi.qui mia moglie incomincia ad essere scorbutica,addirittura nonmi preparava piu da mangiare. Finche un giorno con una scusa del cavolomi appioppano le due bambine vanno per 30 min al nostro appartamento,essendo lui in moto facevano prima,mi dice mia moglie.per il quieto vivere accetto.povero coglione! Comunque i due tornano come niente fosse trovando la scusa della pioggia per il ritardo. La vacanza finisce (e stranamente ne ero felice) e torniamo a casa.la nostra vita riprende,mia moglie stava meno sul telefonoe io ero meno sclerato.e non che pochi giorni dopo la moglie di lui incomincia a mandarmi sms dicendomi che secondo lei mia moglie e suo marito avevano una storia.io le dico che per me si sta facendo troppe paranoie(io avrei messo la mano sul fuoco per mia moglie) in piu i due erano stati bravissimi a farmi credere che sua moglie fosse molto gelosa e paranoica!quindi nn davo peso. Poi poco dopo lei mi dice che ha letto degli sms e qui mi incomincio ad insospettire. Me li manda.io ornoa casa e con un inganno dico a mia moglie che la tipa mi ha mandato una foto del cellulare del marito.e qui lei è crollata ammettendo il fatto.di li cio che segue lo sapete piu o meno tutti....ad oggi dopo un periodo di terapia di tre mesi da uno psicologo e tanto parlare... Stiamo ancora insieme e sembrerebbe meglio di prima.ora la mia domanda è secondo voi che siete esperti del forum,come mai si arriva a tanto e come mai mi hanno coinvolto in questo modo così squallido e anche i figli?? Come si puo arrivare a questo?so che non dovrei piu pensarci e parlarne,ma siccome apertamente non lo avevo mai fatto pensavo che mi avrebbe fatto ulteriormente bene. Svusate la lunghezza,spero rispondiate in molti! Grazie


Guarda non mi stupisce che nel vostro  matrimonio sIvano giunte le corna visto che mi par di capire passate varie ore insieme ma divisi da pc e cell. Quello che mi stranisce di più è la facilità con cui tua moglie ha orchestrato tutto... Scaltra ... Però se ora avete recuperato un buon rapporto che vi sia di monito il passato, ciao e benvenuto :mrgreen:


----------



## Manon Lescaut (13 Giugno 2013)

Io vinvece lo capisco e forse misarei comportata allo stesso modo. E sono convinta che chi ama in un certo modo, chiamalo ingenuo o puro, non possa e non debba in nessun modo abbassarsi a guardare la vita e l'amore nel modo torbido che appartiene agli altri, specie a chi decide di tradire così.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Io vinvece lo capisco e forse misarei comportata allo stesso modo. E sono convinta che chi ama in un certo modo, chiamalo ingenuo o puro, non possa e non debba in nessun modo abbassarsi a guardare la vita e l'amore nel modo torbido che appartiene agli altri, specie a chi decide di tradire così.


wovl...wovl...wovl...
Ciao cara!


----------



## Manon Lescaut (13 Giugno 2013)

Oscuro, devo dire che anche io avevo inteso fosse quasi colpa degli ingenui se al mondo ci sono persone cattivee.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (13 Giugno 2013)

Ciao Conte!!!!


----------



## Andrea1980 (13 Giugno 2013)

Volevo invece rettificare  alcune cose. Mi sembra che si sia fatto un po di casino. Non faccio scambi di coppia.si sono stato veramente troppo coglione e con gli occhi foderati. Ma io amo e amavo mia moglie,qindi mi fidavo incondizionatamente di lei.cosa che ora ovviamente non è piu.e quando dico che ora va molto meglio di prima significa che ora parliamo molt,ci confrontiamo,con nostra figlia va molto meglio,abbiamo un ottima intesa sessuale,che prima forse era calata un po ovviamente,e viviamo molto meglio ogni piccola cosa che magari prima non avremmo nemmeno visto.secondo me il punto non è essere ingenui,io lo ero,ma una seconda possibilità a mio avviso va data.chiunque puo sbagliare,me compreso,poi dipende dal carattere, e io sono uno che non avrebbe mai perdonato una cosa simile. Probabilmente 8 mesi fa l avrei pensata diversamente anchio,ma oggi vedendo anche una voglia di ricominciare da parte sua e avendomi dimostrato che avrebbe tagliato comunque e il desiderio forte da parte sua di avere un altro figlio mi hanno fatto cambiare idea. Mi spiace che molti non abbiano capito bene la storia,daltronde è un po fatica non conoscendosi. E non vivendole le storie.


----------



## perplesso (13 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Volevo invece rettificare  alcune cose. Mi sembra che si sia fatto un po di casino. Non faccio scambi di coppia.si sono stato veramente troppo coglione e con gli occhi foderati. Ma io amo e amavo mia moglie,qindi mi fidavo incondizionatamente di lei.cosa che ora ovviamente non è piu.e quando dico che ora va molto meglio di prima significa che ora parliamo molt,ci confrontiamo,con nostra figlia va molto meglio,abbiamo un ottima intesa sessuale,che prima forse era calata un po ovviamente,e viviamo molto meglio ogni piccola cosa che magari prima non avremmo nemmeno visto.secondo me il punto non è essere ingenui,io lo ero,ma una seconda possibilità a mio avviso va data.chiunque puo sbagliare,me compreso,poi dipende dal carattere, e io sono uno che non avrebbe mai perdonato una cosa simile. Probabilmente 8 mesi fa l avrei pensata diversamente anchio,ma oggi vedendo anche una voglia di ricominciare da parte sua e avendomi dimostrato che avrebbe tagliato comunque e il desiderio forte da parte sua di avere un altro figlio mi hanno fatto cambiare idea. Mi spiace che molti non abbiano capito bene la storia,daltronde è un po fatica non conoscendosi. E non vivendole le storie.


no quell'uomo.

il dubbio che io ho è che tua moglie l'ha scampata senza danni....e quindi potrebbe benissimo rifarti fesso non oggi non domani ma un giorno.

e a quel punto o tu 6 un cuckold senza saperlo oppure si dovrà sottoscrivere tutto quello che ti ha scritto Oscuro.


----------



## viola di mare (13 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Volevo invece rettificare  alcune cose. Mi sembra che si sia fatto un po di casino. Non faccio scambi di coppia.si sono stato veramente troppo coglione e con gli occhi foderati. Ma io amo e amavo mia moglie,qindi mi fidavo incondizionatamente di lei.cosa che ora ovviamente non è piu.e quando dico che ora va molto meglio di prima significa che ora parliamo molt,ci confrontiamo,con nostra figlia va molto meglio,abbiamo un ottima intesa sessuale,che prima forse era calata un po ovviamente,e viviamo molto meglio ogni piccola cosa che magari prima non avremmo nemmeno visto.secondo me il punto non è essere ingenui,io lo ero,ma una seconda possibilità a mio avviso va data.chiunque puo sbagliare,me compreso,poi dipende dal carattere, e io sono uno che non avrebbe mai perdonato una cosa simile. Probabilmente 8 mesi fa l avrei pensata diversamente anchio,ma oggi vedendo anche una voglia di ricominciare da parte sua e avendomi dimostrato che avrebbe tagliato comunque e il desiderio forte da parte sua di avere un altro figlio mi hanno fatto cambiare idea. Mi spiace che molti non abbiano capito bene la storia,daltronde è un po fatica non conoscendosi. E non vivendole le storie.





perplesso ha detto:


> no quell'uomo.
> 
> il dubbio che io ho è che tua moglie l'ha scampata senza danni....e quindi potrebbe benissimo rifarti fesso non oggi non domani ma un giorno.
> 
> e a quel punto o tu 6 un cuckold senza saperlo oppure si dovrà sottoscrivere tutto quello che ti ha scritto Oscuro.



esatto sembra proprio così... lei ha sbagliato, si è pentita, è tornata e tu siccome la ami l'hai perdonata...

ma non ti viene in mente che forse lei non ama te? che sta con te, ma che alla prima occasione possa ricadere?

se tu leggi qui dentro si parla di "natura", di eventi "non controllabili" di validissime giustificazioni, ma la verità è che si mente ed in quel momento di me che credo in te te ne sbatti veramente i coglioni... 



mah... sarà che un'ora fa mi hanno raccontato che la fidanzata di mio marito era solo l'ultima di una lunga serie e che dai insomma in testa ho un cesto di lumache... :blank:


----------



## mary80 (13 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Volevo invece rettificare  alcune cose. Mi sembra che si sia fatto un po di casino. Non faccio scambi di coppia.si sono stato veramente troppo coglione e con gli occhi foderati. Ma io amo e amavo mia moglie,qindi mi fidavo incondizionatamente di lei.cosa che ora ovviamente non è piu.e quando dico che ora va molto meglio di prima significa che ora parliamo molt,ci confrontiamo,con nostra figlia va molto meglio,abbiamo un ottima intesa sessuale,che prima forse era calata un po ovviamente,e viviamo molto meglio ogni piccola cosa che magari prima non avremmo nemmeno visto.secondo me il punto non è essere ingenui,io lo ero,ma una seconda possibilità a mio avviso va data.chiunque puo sbagliare,me compreso,poi dipende dal carattere, e io sono uno che non avrebbe mai perdonato una cosa simile. Probabilmente 8 mesi fa l avrei pensata diversamente anchio,ma oggi vedendo anche una voglia di ricominciare da parte sua e avendomi dimostrato che avrebbe tagliato comunque e il desiderio forte da parte sua di avere un altro figlio mi hanno fatto cambiare idea. Mi spiace che molti non abbiano capito bene la storia,daltronde è un po fatica non conoscendosi. E non vivendole le storie.



E se sei così contento di essere cornuto cosa ci fai qua a piangere con noi?Non lo sai che i traditori dopo averti piazzato le corna in testa ed esser stati acchiappati diventano degli angeli?Un pò come era prima tua moglie.Prima di piazzarti le corna in testa.Ah,e anche durante non ti ha destato poi grandi sospetti no?E ora la giustifichi.Evviva i traditori,se i traditi sono questi.


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2013)

Ciao,

ma, non lo so ... a me sembra tutto un po' strano ...

cioè, secondo quello che tu hai raccontato della vostra storia ... avete elaborato ben poco. 

le colpe le vedi soprattutto, negli ideali fasulli inculcati, che le nuove tecnologie portano 
a ridurre la comunicazione (mi chiedo, è vero? ... se non erro, si comunica invece, sono 
nuovi mezzi ... proprio di comunicazione!!!) ... 

poi usi termini come "si può sbagliare" ... tradire, non è fare uno sbaglio ... 
una cosa che capita ... è una scelta ben consapevole! 
poi, fatta come l'ha fatta tua moglie ... 

inoltre ... il desiderio di avere un altro figlio ... 
era pianificato da prima? 
si vede realizzata come madre?
il voler divenire nuovamente madre ... non per forza deve aver a che fare, con la coppia ... 

perché ... la scusa che ha riportato lei alla psicologa, che eri assente ... è una bufala!
scusa! ... come riporti tu stesso, preso da lavori della vita ... non a passeggio o a giocare ... 
e con un ulteriore figlio ... questo problema si risolve? mahhh

sienne


----------



## Spider (13 Giugno 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> E se sei così contento di essere cornuto cosa ci fai qua a piangere con noi?Non lo sai che i traditori dopo averti piazzato le corna in testa ed esser stati acchiappati diventano degli angeli?Un pò come era prima tua moglie.Prima di piazzarti le corna in testa.Ah,e anche durante non ti ha destato poi grandi sospetti no?E ora la giustifichi.Evviva i traditori,se i traditi sono questi.


ma lo sai che sei un pochino strana?
sei tu quella dell'irrefrenabile voglia di tradire?
non dirmi che ti sgomenta il perdono, (dei traditi).

p.s. sicura che sei una traditora?????


----------



## devastata (13 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ciao! Praticamente noi eravamo in auto,(io mia moglie e mia figlia di due anni) lui in moto con sua figlia.Lei si è "casualmente"dimenticata in appartamento la frutta per nostra figlia. E mi dice dai,faccio un salto veloce in moto con G.... Così facciamo prima e faccio anche un giro in moto! E visto che era da 5 giorni che litigavamo per cazzate e sapendo che le piacciono abbastanza le moto,basandomi sulla fiducia che AVEVO in lei,un po a malinquore le ho detto... A di,vai,cosa ti devo dire! Mi avrebbe tenuto il muso per tutto il giorno, e probabilmente avrebbero trovato un altro modo per fare. Comunque io non voglio giudicare mia moglie o il mio comportamento,ma come cavolo si fa a sfruttare i figli per commettere certi gesti? È questo che non mi capacito.io non riuscirei mai e poi mai!cioe magari se mi dvo fare una trombata va bene ma senza coinvolgere il mondo e tanto meno i figli cristo.   *E comunque una volta tornati a casa lei è stata male di stomaco,per circa tre settimane,*tant' è che continuavo a dirle che avrei portata in ospedale a fare almeno un controllo,e poi giocava molto meno...(forse era rimasta un po *delusa dal tizio,almeno cosi mi ha detto poi)*  Come giustificazione all' atto mi ha detto che litigavamo sempre(vero perchè lei era sempre sul tel a giocare anche in presenza dei nostri genitori e amici), e altra cosa mi ha detto ,e questo anche davanti alla psicologa, che non ero presente,questo è anche vero,ma tra lavoro,lavoretti in casa e giardino.....comunque è stata veramente dura rialzarsi,e lo è tuttora e forse lo sarà per sempre.ho cancellato tutto di quella maledetta vacanza qualsiasi cosa foto souvenir messaggi link su fb,sono diventato un haker,l ho controllata per mesi spostamenti messaggi,fb,wathsapp, e chi più ne ha più ne metta. ogni tanto usciva fuori qualcosa di nuovo.è stato un incubo senza parlare poi dell orgoglio, ma quello l ho messo sotto le scarpe. Purtroppo il problema principale secondo me è stato che stiamo insieme da quando avevamo 13 anni. E non avendo avuto mai delle altre esperienze la curiosità visto che la vita e breve ti viene,e non nego che non mi sia venuta piu di una volta anche a me!! Peró io credevo che quando uno fosse sposato con figli e mutuo della casa magari un po piu tranquillo potrebbe stare!! Credevo nella fantastica casetta della mulino bianco! Mortacci loro e i falsi ideali che ci inculcano sin da bambini.  Hahhaha. Comunque vi volevo ringraziare pe i commenti fatti, e anche futuri,perchè mi aiutano sicuramente molto. Molti particolari non li metto  senno dovrei andare avanti 10 pagine almeno. Ciao a tutti.


Ci vuole un bel coraggio a lamentarsi dell'amante con il marito.

Perchè  stava male e cosi a lungo?

Sensi di colpa o altro?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> E se sei così contento di essere cornuto cosa ci fai qua a piangere con noi?Non lo sai che i traditori dopo averti piazzato le corna in testa ed esser stati acchiappati diventano degli angeli?Un pò come era prima tua moglie.Prima di piazzarti le corna in testa.Ah,e anche durante non ti ha destato poi grandi sospetti no?E ora la giustifichi.Evviva i traditori,se i traditi sono questi.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma lo sai che sei un pochino strana?
> sei tu quella dell'irrefrenabile voglia di tradire?
> non dirmi che ti sgomenta il perdono, (dei traditi).
> 
> p.s. sicura che sei una traditora?????


Facciamo così...io la intorto...e mi metto assieme a lei...poi lei mi tradirà con te...
Quando scoprirà che a me non me ne sbatte più un casso di essere tradito o meno...
Guarirà dal suo problema...e tutti e tre ci avremo ampiamente guadagnato...

Che ne dici?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi sono nuovo del forum.è un po che leggo le vostre storie e dopo circa un anno volevo raccontarvi la mia. Cercheró di essere il piu stretto possibile,ma come ben sapete in queste cose non è facile. Volevo saper un punto di vista, critiche e come avreste reagito li per li e anche dopo. Il tutto ha inizio con l acquisto di uno smartphone da parte di mia moglie. Io sul pc lei sul cel e come spesso accade le nostre vite si stavano dividendo sotto i nostri occhi senza nemmeno accorgersene. Un bel giorno mia moglie inizia a parlarmi di un tizio conosciuto in chat su un poker online. Gia li i primi sospetti, peró mi coinvolge nelle discussioni con lui nel gioco, conosco il tipo(virtualmente )è sposato ha una figlia di 10 anni. Li mi tranquillizzo un po,se non che nei giorni a seguire e per mesi lei era sempre piu presa dal gioco giorno e notte e giu di litigate continue,ad un certo punto:sai che Quei "ragazzi"vengono in vacanza qui vicino? Mi hanno chiesto se gli facciamo vedere un po di posti! Io quasi contento: certo nn ce problema, ma sei sicura che gente è? Ste conoscenze online non vanno mai a buon fine!!comunque fatto sta che vengono giu,una bella famigliola lei carina donna di casa lui uno un po troppo esaltato e pieno di tic nervosi,peró molto leale e soprattutto non faceva vedere interessi per altre donne.(per forza,ne aveva per la mia).passiamo una settimana praticamente insieme fino all una di notte con figli a seguito, poi loro tornavano in albergo noi a casa.una bella settimana tuttosommato.io e mia moglie non litigavamo e la vedevo piena di energia. Questo mi faceva piacere. Dopo di che loro tirnano al loro paese.noi ne lfrattempo dovevamo andare in vacanza. E mia moglie salta fuori dicendo...perche non andiamo in montagna in ..... Io felice della sua proposta dico certo mi piace andiamo! Incontriamo di nuovo la famiglia e trascorriamo un altra settimana. Se non che la moglie di lui doveva lavorare.( lui disoccupato) quindi ci fa da guida posti stupendi.qui mia moglie incomincia ad essere scorbutica,addirittura nonmi preparava piu da mangiare. Finche un giorno con una scusa del cavolomi appioppano le due bambine vanno per 30 min al nostro appartamento,essendo lui in moto facevano prima,mi dice mia moglie.per il quieto vivere accetto.povero coglione! Comunque i due tornano come niente fosse trovando la scusa della pioggia per il ritardo. La vacanza finisce (e stranamente ne ero felice) e torniamo a casa.la nostra vita riprende,mia moglie stava meno sul telefonoe io ero meno sclerato.e non che pochi giorni dopo la moglie di lui incomincia a mandarmi sms dicendomi che secondo lei mia moglie e suo marito avevano una storia.io le dico che per me si sta facendo troppe paranoie(io avrei messo la mano sul fuoco per mia moglie) in piu i due erano stati bravissimi a farmi credere che sua moglie fosse molto gelosa e paranoica!quindi nn davo peso. Poi poco dopo lei mi dice che ha letto degli sms e qui mi incomincio ad insospettire. Me li manda.io ornoa casa e con un inganno dico a mia moglie che la tipa mi ha mandato una foto del cellulare del marito.e qui lei è crollata ammettendo il fatto.di li cio che segue lo sapete piu o meno tutti....ad oggi dopo un periodo di terapia di tre mesi da uno psicologo e tanto parlare... Stiamo ancora insieme e sembrerebbe meglio di prima.ora la mia domanda è secondo voi che siete esperti del forum,come mai si arriva a tanto e come mai mi hanno coinvolto in questo modo così squallido e anche i figli?? Come si puo arrivare a questo?so che non dovrei piu pensarci e parlarne,ma siccome apertamente non lo avevo mai fatto pensavo che mi avrebbe fatto ulteriormente bene. Svusate la lunghezza,spero rispondiate in molti! Grazie



Ho letto con attenzione quello che hai scritto, e lo prendo come spunto per far aprire gli occhi a me e a quegli utenti che spesso discutiamo aprendo vari Thread e parlando e ipotizzando e abbellendo il tutto con discorsi che sempre vanno oltre quello che alcuni vorrebbero far diventare realtà, quando invece in quello che hai scritto c'è un po tutta l'essenza di imbrogli, tradimenti meschinità e via discorrendo, mettendo in mezzo dei conoscenti-amici, dei figli e la faccia tosta di gestire il tutto in un modo che non trova scusante alcuna. 

Eh si, i figli non vengono mai messi in mezzo nei tradimenti, eh si quando si tradisce si guarda in faccia il marito e dentro piange il cuore, eh si! 

Peccato si capisca tutto ciò dopo essere stati scoperti. che bugiardi!

Mi dispiace andrea aver preso spunto dalla tua storia e averla usata. Mi dispiace per te e il tuo arrivo qua.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> E se sei così contento di essere cornuto cosa ci fai qua a piangere con noi?Non lo sai che i traditori dopo averti piazzato le corna in testa ed esser stati acchiappati diventano degli angeli?Un pò come era prima tua moglie.Prima di piazzarti le corna in testa.Ah,e anche durante non ti ha destato poi grandi sospetti no?E ora la giustifichi.Evviva i traditori,se i traditi sono questi.


----------



## oscuro (14 Giugno 2013)

*No*



Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Volevo invece rettificare  alcune cose. Mi sembra che si sia fatto un po di casino. Non faccio scambi di coppia.si sono stato veramente troppo coglione e con gli occhi foderati. Ma io amo e amavo mia moglie,qindi mi fidavo incondizionatamente di lei.cosa che ora ovviamente non è piu.e quando dico che ora va molto meglio di prima significa che ora parliamo molt,ci confrontiamo,con nostra figlia va molto meglio,abbiamo un ottima intesa sessuale,che prima forse era calata un po ovviamente,e viviamo molto meglio ogni piccola cosa che magari prima non avremmo nemmeno visto.secondo me il punto non è essere ingenui,io lo ero,ma una seconda possibilità a mio avviso va data.chiunque puo sbagliare,me compreso,poi dipende dal carattere, e io sono uno che non avrebbe mai perdonato una cosa simile. Probabilmente 8 mesi fa l avrei pensata diversamente anchio,ma oggi vedendo anche una voglia di ricominciare da parte sua e avendomi dimostrato che avrebbe tagliato comunque e il desiderio forte da parte sua di avere un altro figlio mi hanno fatto cambiare idea. Mi spiace che molti non abbiano capito bene la storia,daltronde è un po fatica non conoscendosi. E non vivendole le storie.


No vabbè io mi astengo!Andrea scusa se sconvolgo la tua storia d'amore....ma renditi conto che tua moglie è la stessa persona,che ha conosciuto uno sul pc,ha fatto in modo di raggiungerlo in vacanza,ti ha piantato con le bambine in strada ed è andata in albergo in moto a farsi defibbrillare le pareti anorettali,spegnendo voluttuosamente i suoi languori anali!Adesso leggo che vuole un altro figlio e tu stai qui a scriverci ,con il cuore sognante, che una seconda oppurtunità va data?????Tua mogliei è finita in una camera d'albergo con te quasi presente prendendo un bel dessert di carne rosa e tu sei pronto a farci pure un figlio?Adesso vivete pure meglio?Sai che ti dico?Fai bene tua moglie ha capito chi sei,la grande è tua moglie infondo per qualche dose di penetril perchè neagare una possibilità ad una povera mogliettina insicura?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Quando si fa coppia e si dichiara il reciproco amore con sincerità, allora è giusto e corretto di fidarsi a vicenda e non destare alcun sospetto alle normali amicizie che possono nascere spontaneamente e pure essere belli e ripagati.
> 
> Dal momento che decidi di aprire gli occhi e non fidarti più, è finita anche la coppia. Non c'è nulla di suqallido, ma semplicemente è finito l'incanto di un amore in cui hai creduto fino in fondo.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè dai,ma sto marito che vede la moglie allontanarsi in moto.....!


L'ho fatto anch'io e non c'era alcun secondo fine. Tutto è puro per i puri.


----------



## Spider (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Facciamo così...io la intorto...e mi metto assieme a lei...poi lei mi tradirà con te...
> Quando scoprirà che a me non me ne sbatte più un casso di essere tradito o meno...
> Guarirà dal suo problema...e tutti e tre ci avremo ampiamente guadagnato...
> 
> Che ne dici?


ottima idea.
... a pensarci prima.


----------



## Andrea1980 (14 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No vabbè io mi astengo!Andrea scusa se sconvolgo la tua storia d'amore....ma renditi conto che tua moglie è la stessa persona,che ha conosciuto uno sul pc,ha fatto in modo di raggiungerlo in vacanza,ti ha piantato con le bambine in strada ed è andata in albergo in moto a farsi defibbrillare le pareti anorettali,spegnendo voluttuosamente i suoi languori anali!Adesso leggo che vuole un altro figlio e tu stai qui a scriverci ,con il cuore sognante, che una seconda oppurtunità va data?????Tua mogliei è finita in una camera d'albergo con te quasi presente prendendo un bel dessert di carne rosa e tu sei pronto a farci pure un figlio?Adesso vivete pure meglio?Sai che ti dico?Fai bene tua moglie ha capito chi sei,la grande è tua moglie infondo per qualche dose di penetril perchè neagare una possibilità ad una povera mogliettina insicura?



Ok dunque, secondo te Oscuro,cosa avrei dovuto fare?buttare via 15 anni di vita insieme,una Casa comprata con tanti sacrifici,ma soprattutto rovinare una figlia che non centra nulla alla prima sviata? Si forse questo e quello che mi ha detto l istinto li per li, anche perche lei tanti problemi non se li è fatti.avrei dovuto divorziare,buttare soldi e sangue s za dare una seconda possibilita! E vero lei e stata una gran tr...! Ma... Che senso avrebbe secondo voi il fatto che e voluta rimanere con me e avere un altro figlio? Quale senso? Se io non amo piu la persona che ho al mio fianco sarebbe solo una tortura continuare a stare li. Fossi ricco !!! Se devi prendermi per il culo dillo. Tanto la casa rimane a te!! Secondo me è sincera ora, poi se dovessi venire a sapere dell altro allora non perdonerei una seconda volta.e comunque anche la psicologa che l ha seguita,e fidati che ne sa,dice che non mente e che secondo lei e ancora innamorata di me.io non voglio giustificarla.semplicemente abbiamo provato a ricostruire e a trasformare un rapporto che forse piu un rapporto non era.   È sbagliato pensaa in questo modo?quando uno tradisce una volta,per forza ci ricascherà di nuovo? Bisogna mollare tutto alla prima difficoltà?burdelli ma che testa abbiamo?


----------



## oscuro (14 Giugno 2013)

*Andrea*



Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ok dunque, secondo te Oscuro,cosa avrei dovuto fare?buttare via 15 anni di vita insieme,una Casa comprata con tanti sacrifici,ma soprattutto rovinare una figlia che non centra nulla alla prima sviata? Si forse questo e quello che mi ha detto l istinto li per li, anche perche lei tanti problemi non se li è fatti.avrei dovuto divorziare,buttare soldi e sangue s za dare una seconda possibilita! E vero lei e stata una gran tr...! Ma... Che senso avrebbe secondo voi il fatto che e voluta rimanere con me e avere un altro figlio? Quale senso? Se io non amo piu la persona che ho al mio fianco sarebbe solo una tortura continuare a stare li. Fossi ricco !!! Se devi prendermi per il culo dillo. Tanto la casa rimane a te!! Secondo me è sincera ora, poi se dovessi venire a sapere dell altro allora non perdonerei una seconda volta.e comunque anche la psicologa che l ha seguita,e fidati che ne sa,dice che non mente e che secondo lei e ancora innamorata di me.io non voglio giustificarla.semplicemente abbiamo provato a ricostruire e a trasformare un rapporto che forse piu un rapporto non era.   È sbagliato pensaa in questo modo?quando uno tradisce una volta,per forza ci ricascherà di nuovo? Bisogna mollare tutto alla prima difficoltà?burdelli ma che testa abbiamo?


Ascolta,non è questione di tradire,sono anche le modalità!E cazzo dai ti ha mollato con le bambine... e davanti a te è andata via in moto in un camera di albergo a farsi prendere a picconate ed è tornata come nulla fosse...!E per fortuna che è ancora innamorata di te....!Un figlio è una cosa seria,ma su quali basi si fonda sto desiderio?Non li hai buttati tu 15 anni di vita,li ha buttati lei,sti cazzi dei soldi e delle casa...la dignità caro mio non ha prezzo!E sinceramente è un peccato,perchè tu ne dovresti acquistare un bel pò,di dignità!In bocca al lupo caro mio,un giorno ti ricorderai delle mie parole.Fidati!


----------



## Andrea1980 (14 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,non è questione di tradire,sono anche le modalità!E cazzo dai ti ha mollato con le bambine... e davanti a te è andata via in moto in un camera di albergo a farsi prendere a picconate ed è tornata come nulla fosse...!E per fortuna che è ancora innamorata di te....!Un figlio è una cosa seria,ma su quali basi si fonda sto desiderio?Non li hai buttati tu 15 anni di vita,li ha buttati lei,sti cazzi dei soldi e delle casa...la dignità caro mio non ha prezzo!E sinceramente è un peccato,perchè tu ne dovresti acquistare un bel pò,di dignità!In bocca al lupo caro mio,un giorno ti ricorderai delle mie parole.Fidati!



Ok un giorno spero di non ricordarmi di queste tue parole,ma nel frattempo continuo a pensare che uno che parla così vuol dire che di picconate ne ha prese lui. E neanche una sola secondo me. Scusami ma secondo me è molto piu facile pensarla come te,che cercare di ricostruire qualcosa. Comunque ormai la mia scelta io l ho fatta e spero di non dovemene pentire in futuro,poi ohhh tutto puo succedere. Ma d ora in poi terro gli occhi aperti e poi non è detto che non sia io magari a ricambiare il favore.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ottima idea.
> ... a pensarci prima.


Siamo ancora in tempo...ora la corteggio...
tu intanto tieni distratta lunapiena....
altrimenti passa mary con il motosega...


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ok un giorno spero di non ricordarmi di queste tue parole,ma nel frattempo continuo a pensare che uno che parla così vuol dire che di picconate ne ha prese lui. E neanche una sola secondo me. Scusami ma secondo me è molto piu facile pensarla come te,che cercare di ricostruire qualcosa. Comunque ormai la mia scelta io l ho fatta e spero di non dovemene pentire in futuro,poi ohhh tutto puo succedere. Ma d ora in poi terro gli occhi aperti e poi non è detto che non sia io magari a ricambiare il favore.


secondo me ha ragione (a prescindere dal modo goliardico con cui te lo scrive).
pensaci bene prima di mettere al mondo un altro figlio. valuta bene prima quello che è il rapporto con tua moglie.


----------



## perplesso (14 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ok un giorno spero di non ricordarmi di queste tue parole,ma nel frattempo continuo a pensare che uno che parla così vuol dire che di picconate ne ha prese lui. E neanche una sola secondo me. Scusami ma secondo me è molto piu facile pensarla come te,che cercare di ricostruire qualcosa. Comunque ormai la mia scelta io l ho fatta e spero di non dovemene pentire in futuro,poi ohhh tutto puo succedere. Ma d ora in poi terro gli occhi aperti e poi non è detto che non sia io magari a ricambiare il favore.


bene,il giorno che ti verrà la fantasia di ricambiare il favore saprai quanto fosse vero quello che ti stiamo scrivendo qui


----------



## Andrea1980 (14 Giugno 2013)

```

```



perplesso ha detto:


> bene,il giorno che ti verrà la fantasia di ricambiare il favore saprai quanto fosse vero quello che ti stiamo scrivendo qui



Cioè spiegatemi bene,senza prese per il culo o altro grazie. Sono un ritardato . Abbiate pazienza


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho fatto anch'io e non c'era alcun secondo fine. Tutto è puro per i puri.



Tra poco ti do un bel verde. 

Però che bello leggere i puri........ poche parole a chi ricorda.....


----------



## oscuro (14 Giugno 2013)

*No*



Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ok un giorno spero di non ricordarmi di queste tue parole,ma nel frattempo continuo a pensare che uno che parla così vuol dire che di picconate ne ha prese lui. E neanche una sola secondo me. Scusami ma secondo me è molto piu facile pensarla come te,che cercare di ricostruire qualcosa. Comunque ormai la mia scelta io l ho fatta e spero di non dovemene pentire in futuro,poi ohhh tutto puo succedere. Ma d ora in poi terro gli occhi aperti e poi non è detto che non sia io magari a ricambiare il favore.


No,sono creciuto a pane e orgoglio,la dignità per me è ancora un valore,e una che mi pianta con due figli, sale in moto con uno sconosciuto per andare a farsi sviscerare le natiche in una camera di albergo non mi ama punto!Non mi ama perchè tradire in questo modo è prendere per il culo anche il padre dei suoi figli.Tu hai scelto di non scegliere,hai subito la sua di scelta e l'asseconderai anche per questo figlio frutto di questo grande amore....!Hai fatto la tua scelta?bene e allora di che dovremmo discutere?tu sai qual'è la verità,un giorno ti guarderai allo specchio e capirai.Tu sei uno di quelli che preferisce una vita di merda alla distruzione di un qualcosa in cui ha creduto.Ma tuo fratello cosa ti dice?ma i tuoi amici cosa cazzo ti dicono?


----------



## Frif (14 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi sono nuovo del forum.è un po che leggo le vostre storie e dopo circa un anno volevo raccontarvi la mia. Cercheró di essere il piu stretto possibile,ma come ben sapete in queste cose non è facile. Volevo saper un punto di vista, critiche e come avreste reagito li per li e anche dopo. Il tutto ha inizio con l acquisto di uno smartphone da parte di mia moglie. Io sul pc lei sul cel e come spesso accade le nostre vite si stavano dividendo sotto i nostri occhi senza nemmeno accorgersene. Un bel giorno mia moglie inizia a parlarmi di un tizio conosciuto in chat su un poker online. Gia li i primi sospetti, peró mi coinvolge nelle discussioni con lui nel gioco, conosco il tipo(virtualmente )è sposato ha una figlia di 10 anni. Li mi tranquillizzo un po,se non che nei giorni a seguire e per mesi lei era sempre piu presa dal gioco giorno e notte e giu di litigate continue,ad un certo punto:sai che Quei "ragazzi"vengono in vacanza qui vicino? Mi hanno chiesto se gli facciamo vedere un po di posti! Io quasi contento: certo nn ce problema, ma sei sicura che gente è? Ste conoscenze online non vanno mai a buon fine!!comunque fatto sta che vengono giu,una bella famigliola lei carina donna di casa lui uno un po troppo esaltato e pieno di tic nervosi,peró molto leale e soprattutto non faceva vedere interessi per altre donne.(per forza,ne aveva per la mia).passiamo una settimana praticamente insieme fino all una di notte con figli a seguito, poi loro tornavano in albergo noi a casa.una bella settimana tuttosommato.io e mia moglie non litigavamo e la vedevo piena di energia. Questo mi faceva piacere. Dopo di che loro tirnano al loro paese.noi ne lfrattempo dovevamo andare in vacanza. E mia moglie salta fuori dicendo...perche non andiamo in montagna in ..... Io felice della sua proposta dico certo mi piace andiamo! Incontriamo di nuovo la famiglia e trascorriamo un altra settimana. Se non che la moglie di lui doveva lavorare.( lui disoccupato) quindi ci fa da guida posti stupendi.qui mia moglie incomincia ad essere scorbutica,addirittura nonmi preparava piu da mangiare. Finche un giorno con una scusa del cavolomi appioppano le due bambine vanno per 30 min al nostro appartamento,essendo lui in moto facevano prima,mi dice mia moglie.per il quieto vivere accetto.povero coglione! Comunque i due tornano come niente fosse trovando la scusa della pioggia per il ritardo. La vacanza finisce (e stranamente ne ero felice) e torniamo a casa.la nostra vita riprende,mia moglie stava meno sul telefonoe io ero meno sclerato.e non che pochi giorni dopo la moglie di lui incomincia a mandarmi sms dicendomi che secondo lei mia moglie e suo marito avevano una storia.io le dico che per me si sta facendo troppe paranoie(io avrei messo la mano sul fuoco per mia moglie) in piu i due erano stati bravissimi a farmi credere che sua moglie fosse molto gelosa e paranoica!quindi nn davo peso. Poi poco dopo lei mi dice che ha letto degli sms e qui mi incomincio ad insospettire. Me li manda.io ornoa casa e con un inganno dico a mia moglie che la tipa mi ha mandato una foto del cellulare del marito.e qui lei è crollata ammettendo il fatto.di li cio che segue lo sapete piu o meno tutti....ad oggi dopo un periodo di terapia di tre mesi da uno psicologo e tanto parlare... Stiamo ancora insieme e sembrerebbe meglio di prima.ora la mia domanda è secondo voi che siete esperti del forum,come mai si arriva a tanto e come mai mi hanno coinvolto in questo modo così squallido e anche i figli?? Come si puo arrivare a questo?so che non dovrei piu pensarci e parlarne,ma siccome apertamente non lo avevo mai fatto pensavo che mi avrebbe fatto ulteriormente bene. Svusate la lunghezza,spero rispondiate in molti! Grazie


Chiamasi disattenzione, suppongo.
E suppongo che la soluzione del tutto sia la comunicazione.

Parlare, parlare, parlare fino alla nausea.


----------



## Frif (14 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,non è questione di tradire,sono anche le modalità!E cazzo dai ti ha mollato con le bambine... e davanti a te è andata via in moto in un camera di albergo a farsi prendere a picconate ed è tornata come nulla fosse...!E per fortuna che è ancora innamorata di te....!Un figlio è una cosa seria,ma su quali basi si fonda sto desiderio?*Non li hai buttati tu 15 anni di vita,li ha buttati lei,sti cazzi dei soldi e delle casa...*la dignità caro mio non ha prezzo!E sinceramente è un peccato,perchè tu ne dovresti acquistare un bel pò,di dignità!In bocca al lupo caro mio,un giorno ti ricorderai delle mie parole.Fidati!


Quoto pienamente.


----------



## Niko74 (14 Giugno 2013)

Certo che addirittura un altro figlio dopo cosi poco tempo...mah


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,sono creciuto a pane e orgoglio,la dignità per me è ancora un valore,e una che mi pianta con due figli, sale in moto con uno sconosciuto per andare a farsi sviscerare le natiche in una camera di albergo non mi ama punto!Non mi ama perchè tradire in questo modo è prendere per il culo anche il padre dei suoi figli.Tu hai scelto di non scegliere,hai subito la sua di scelta e l'asseconderai anche per questo figlio frutto di questo grande amore....!Hai fatto la tua scelta?bene e allora di che dovremmo discutere?tu sai qual'è la verità,un giorno ti guarderai allo specchio e capirai.Tu sei uno di quelli che preferisce una vita di merda alla distruzione di un qualcosa in cui ha creduto.Ma tuo fratello cosa ti dice?ma i tuoi amici cosa cazzo ti dicono?


E' una cosa che io non avrei sopportato. Ma non dipende solo dal tradire dipende dal valore che si attribuisce a un comportamento. C'è chi non considera quel comportamento una presa in giro sia tra chi lo compie sia tra chi lo subisce.


----------



## oscuro (14 Giugno 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> E' una cosa che io non avrei sopportato. Ma non dipende solo dal tradire dipende dal valore che si attribuisce a un comportamento. C'è chi non considera quel comportamento una presa in giro sia tra chi lo compie sia tra chi lo subisce.


In effetti quel comportamento non è una presa in giro,ma molto di più...!Arriva un momento nella vita dove dovremmo prendere atto della realtà,e vivere una vita più vera.....!


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2013)

Ho letto tutto, vuoi stare con tua moglie, e stacci, ma almeno picchiala ogni giorno, dalle botte leggere ogni giorno e quando ti chiederà il perchè ricordale che lo fai perchè è solo una puttana e basta e non merita dignità, come lei non te ne ha data neppure un briciolo quando ha compiuto quell'atto meschino ed osceno usando i figli, bella madre che hanno, na mignottona da sbarco!!!
Ma come fai a stare con una mignotta da strada? Come fai a viverci insieme??? Apri gli occhi, tua moglie è una merdaccia e meriterebbe solo di battere tutte le sere per sbarcare il lunario e li si che se ne prenderebbe di alesate anali.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti quel comportamento non è una presa in giro,ma molto di più...!Arriva un momento nella vita dove dovremmo prendere atto della realtà,e vivere una vita più vera.....!


Ma qui c'è gente che ha raccontato che ha tradito nel letto coniugale e ha detto che non lo considerava una cosa contro il tradito e neanche il tradimento.


----------



## oscuro (14 Giugno 2013)

*brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma qui c'è gente che ha raccontato che ha tradito nel letto coniugale e ha detto che non lo considerava una cosa contro il tradito e neanche il tradimento.


E certo anche pacciani diceva in giro che era innocente!In questo paese leggiamo mai un'ammissione di responsabilità?si dimette mai qualcuno?Dai...fai la seria!


----------



## oscuro (14 Giugno 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto, vuoi stare con tua moglie, e stacci, ma almeno picchiala ogni giorno, dalle botte leggere ogni giorno e quando ti chiederà il perchè ricordale che lo fai perchè è solo una puttana e basta e non merita dignità, come lei non te ne ha data neppure un briciolo quando ha compiuto quell'atto meschino ed osceno usando i figli, bella madre che hanno, na mignottona da sbarco!!!
> Ma come fai a stare con una mignotta da strada? Come fai a viverci insieme??? Apri gli occhi, tua moglie è una merdaccia e meriterebbe solo di battere tutte le sere per sbarcare il lunario e li si che se ne prenderebbe di alesate anali.


Si e magari si becca pure una denuncia e finisce in carcere a raccogliere saponette nei bagni....!Dai daniele questi uomini sono una vergogna per la categoria....!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo anche pacciani diceva in giro che era innocente!In questo paese leggiamo mai un'ammissione di responsabilità?si dimette mai qualcuno?Dai...fai la seria!


Io concordo con te! Se c'è chi trova una esperienza interessante far sesso di gruppo con chi dice di amare cosa vuoi che sia allontanarsi una mezzora?!


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2013)

ma io credo ancora che il traditore non abbia in animo di fare le peggio bastardate al tradito, ma solo di farsi i fatti suoi

certo che per il tradito alcuni comportamenti risultano oltremodo indigesti


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io credo ancora che il traditore non abbia in animo di fare le peggio bastardate al tradito, ma solo di farsi i fatti suoi
> 
> certo che per il tradito alcuni comportamenti risultano oltremodo indigesti


Ciao,

indegesti ... sono i comportamenti poi a casa ... 

e lì, non sono più ... fare i fatti suoi!

quando chiedi ... quando provi di capire cosa non va ... 

e lì ... se non se ne rende conto lì, mentre racconta balle su balle ... 

ti fa credere non so che ... 

queste sono più che bastardate ... e ben consapevoli pure!

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io credo ancora che il traditore non abbia in animo di fare le peggio bastardate al tradito, ma solo di farsi i fatti suoi
> 
> certo che per il tradito alcuni comportamenti risultano oltremodo indigesti


Infatti. E' talmente preso dalla cosa coinvolgente che non si rende conto.


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Giugno 2013)

ho letto e...:unhappy:
un tradimento con tanto di amante sfoggiato in bella vista ed un tuo coinvolgimento per avere il tempo di...
se la tua scelta è quella di continuare, ti auguro il meglio andrea.
ma ci penserei bene prima di allargare ulteriormente la famiglia, forse stai correndo troppo per ricucire lo strappo il più in fretta possibile.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ho letto e...:unhappy:
> un tradimento con tanto di amante sfoggiato in bella vista ed un tuo coinvolgimento per avere il tempo di...
> se la tua scelta è quella di continuare, ti auguro il meglio andrea.
> ma ci penserei bene prima di allargare ulteriormente la famiglia, forse stai correndo troppo per ricucire lo strappo il più in fretta possibile.


La moglie è già incinta.


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La moglie è già incinta.


ah! 
devo aver saltato qualche riga.
e allora niente, speriamo bene.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ah!
> devo aver saltato qualche riga.
> e allora niente, speriamo bene.


Infatti.


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La moglie è già incinta.


Ciao 

appunto!


ha bloccato il contatto con l'altro dopo il rientro ...
aveva quel mal di pancia per più settimane ...
si fa mettere subito incinta ... 

ma non so, sembra che fugge ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> appunto!
> 
> ...


Comprensibile che fugga dalla parte di sé che ha fatto quelle cose e in cui non si riconosce.


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comprensibile che fugga dalla parte di sé che ha fatto quelle cose e in cui non si riconosce.



Ciao Brunetta,

certo che è comprensibile ... 

ma la domanda è, perché fugge realmente.

sono veramente parti di sé che non riconosce?

o che vuole sopprimere? 

difronte a certe cose ... fermarsi e approfondire un attimo

non può fare male ... si tratta proprio di gestire più onestamente se stessi. 

le cose fanno paura. ma se fanno parte di te ... non puoi ignorarle facendo un figlio ... 

sienne


----------



## devastata (14 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La moglie è già incinta.



Di chi?

A me qualche dubbio verrebbe.

Vomita per settimane, forse quando ha fatto il giro in moto era già incinta e non era il primo giro.


O dopo essere stata tradita sono sempre sospettosa?
.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Di chi?
> 
> A me qualche dubbio verrebbe.
> 
> ...


Un po' sospettosa lo sei. Immagino che il marito quattro conti li abbia fatti. Se invece è un fake tra un po' ci dirà che il figlio non è suo.


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2013)

Di sicuro un test di parternità ci stà, vista l'allegria della vagina della moglie del tizio!


----------



## devastata (14 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po' sospettosa lo sei. Immagino che il marito quattro conti li abbia fatti. Se invece è un fake tra un po' ci dirà che il figlio non è suo.



Il marito non può fare i conti, lei potrebbe averlo incontrato prima del giro in moto e/o anche dopo.

Certo che sono sospettosa, dopo tutto quelllo che ho scoperto e magari neanche tutto.

Per fortuna gli uomini non restano incinta, atrimenti chissà quanti me ne avrebbe portati a casa.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Io vinvece lo capisco e forse misarei comportata allo stesso modo. E sono convinta che chi ama in un certo modo, chiamalo ingenuo o puro, non possa e non debba in nessun modo abbassarsi a guardare la vita e l'amore nel modo torbido che appartiene agli altri, specie a chi decide di tradire così.



quoto.....




Insomma questo ragazzo arriva qui 
mi sembra sereno nella vita in cui vive 
aspetta un altro figlio e ribadisco mi sembra sereno
ora gli si stanno mettendo in testa delle cavolate...
dai ma come fare ad essere così pessimiste?
bho...davvero inconcepibile...


----------



## Fantastica (14 Giugno 2013)

*Varie meschinità*

A me monta tristezza 'sta storia.
Loro insieme da quando avevano 13 anni, senza nulla in mezzo a movimentare la loro storia. Secondo me nemmeno si conoscono, perché sono cresciuti insieme, cioè NON sono cresciuti. Una coppia connqueste premesse è predestinata al tradimento, di qui o di là. E questa è la prima tristezza.
La seconda tristezza, il fatto che lei dava segni di insofferenza, lui intuiva, ma credeva! Quando un lui o una lei in una coppia comincia a essere scorbutico, le corna sono certe. Ma tant'è, non hanno esperienza.
Lei ha quasi paura, tanto che coinvolge il marito e il pargolo di due anni. Non l'ha fatto per furbizia, ma perché era la sua "prima volta". Insomma, ha sposato quello con cui sta insieme da quando aveva 13 anni, cioè suo fratello. Che tristezza... L'ultima tristezza è che questi parlano d'amore, ma la preoccupazione di lei è non perdere la protezione del marito, quella di lui non dover ammettere di aver edificato le sue certezze materiali (questa insistenza sulla casa e sul mutuo nun se po' senti'!) sulla fuffa...
Il prossimo a fare le corna sarà lui. Si accettano scommesse. Direi dopo la nascita del secondo pargolo, tempo un paio di mesi...


----------



## devastata (14 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> quoto.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quando ti sei ustionata stai attenta anche alla più piccola scintilla. Magari fossi stata sempre sospettosa.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A me monta tristezza 'sta storia.
> Loro insieme da quando avevano 13 anni, senza nulla in mezzo a movimentare la loro storia. Secondo me nemmeno si conoscono, perché sono cresciuti insieme, cioè NON sono cresciuti. Una coppia connqueste premesse è predestinata al tradimento, di qui o di là. E questa è la prima tristezza.
> La seconda tristezza, il fatto che lei dava segni di insofferenza, lui intuiva, ma credeva! Quando un lui o una lei in una coppia comincia a essere scorbutico, le corna sono certe. Ma tant'è, non hanno esperienza.
> Lei ha quasi paura, tanto che coinvolge il marito e il pargolo di due anni. Non l'ha fatto per furbizia, ma perché era la sua "prima volta". Insomma, ha sposato quello con cui sta insieme da quando aveva 13 anni, cioè suo fratello. Che tristezza... L'ultima tristezza è che questi parlano d'amore, ma la preoccupazione di lei è non perdere la protezione del marito, quella di lui non dover ammettere di aver edificato le sue certezze materiali (questa insistenza sulla casa e sul mutuo nun se po' senti'!) sulla fuffa...
> Il prossimo a fare le corna sarà lui. Si accettano scommesse. Direi dopo la nascita del secondo pargolo, tempo un paio di mesi...


Eh già...
Ciao Fantastica...


----------



## Fantastica (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh già...
> Ciao Fantastica...


Ciao, Conte


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giovà devi essere più conciso,in gergo:te lo hanno piazzato nel sedere senza manovra alcuna!


l'ho camuffato un po' :rotfl:


----------



## Leda (15 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> certo che è comprensibile ...
> 
> ...


Peccato non poterti approvare. Intanto però quoto.




devastata ha detto:


> Di chi?
> 
> A me qualche dubbio verrebbe.
> 
> ...


Ammetto di averlo pensato anch'io :condom:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quando ti sei ustionata stai attenta anche alla più piccola scintilla. Magari fossi stata sempre sospettosa.


fosdi stata più sospettosa o ti saresti separata o te lo tenevi così com'è ...
come ora tra l'altro...


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> quoto.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forse non hai letto bene!la moglie del tizio,ad un certo punto non gli fa neanche più da mangiare,si invaghisce di un altro,sto debosciato di marito si fa trascinare in vacanza da lei che punta il pisellone di uno sconosciuto e non contenta pianta il marito con le due bambine e se ne va in moto in albergo con sto tizio a farsi sbranare il culo!E CHIEDO SCUSA A TUTTI SE IN QUESTA VICENDA CI LEGGO POCO AMORE,E MI SEMBRA ASSURDO ANCHE CHE QUESTA BAGASCELLA SI FA INGRAVIDARE NON SI CAPISCE DA CHI E DA COSA SUBITO DOPO!Sembra sereno?Gli stiamo mettendo in testa cavolate?Siamo pure pessimisti?A me sembra inconcepibile questa storia,sembra inconcepibile che a pagare sarà una povera creatura che farà fatica a capire da chi è stata messa al mondo,non mi sembra inconcepibile che qui dentro ci sia gente che reputa sta situazione quasi normale!!!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Giugno 2013)

Ciao Andrea, qua in molti ti hanno scritto, e scrivendo le loro opinioni immagino la tua faccia. Tanti a parere mio hanno scritto cose giuste, anche oscuro con le sue modalità ha scritto delle cose giuste. 

Questi me compreso possiamo scrivere soltanto da forumusti però, e si sa no? il forumista a scrivere non ci sta nulla, a scrivere anche delle verità che potrebbero rasentare i vari comportamenti da adottare, risultano nel reale e nel presente di chi vive la situazione soltanto delle scritture che possono essere lette e magari ritenute giuste, ma che con la realtà alla quale si scende a patti diversamente, non centrano un cazzo. 

Qua diventa tutto matematico e due più due diventa semplicemente un bel quattro.


----------



## lunaiena (15 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse non hai letto bene!la moglie del tizio,ad un certo punto non gli fa neanche più da mangiare,si invaghisce di un altro,sto debosciato di marito si fa trascinare in vacanza da lei che punta il pisellone di uno sconosciuto e non contenta pianta il marito con le due bambine e se ne va in moto in albergo con sto tizio a farsi sbranare il culo!E CHIEDO SCUSA A TUTTI SE IN QUESTA VICENDA CI LEGGO POCO AMORE,E MI SEMBRA ASSURDO ANCHE CHE QUESTA BAGASCELLA SI FA INGRAVIDARE NON SI CAPISCE DA CHI E DA COSA SUBITO DOPO!Sembra sereno?Gli stiamo mettendo in testa cavolate?Siamo pure pessimisti?A me sembra inconcepibile questa storia,sembra inconcepibile che a pagare sarà una povera creatura che farà fatica a capire da chi è stata messa al mondo,non mi sembra inconcepibile che qui dentro ci sia gente che reputa sta situazione quasi normale!!!



No no 
non la reputo quasi normale ...
non la reputo affatto ...
ho superato la storia del normale ...non credo che nessuno posa dire a qualcun'altro che non sta vivendo una normalità 
Che poi tu avresti reagito diversamente trovandoti nella stessa situazione mi sta bene ,e forse anch'io chi lo sa...
ma di lapidare due persone che hanno trovato un'altra soluzione mi sembra un tantinello assurdo...
Per di più cercando pure di prevedere il futuro ...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse non hai letto bene!la moglie del tizio,ad un certo punto non gli fa neanche più da mangiare,si invaghisce di un altro,sto debosciato di marito si fa trascinare in vacanza da lei che punta il pisellone di uno sconosciuto e non contenta pianta il marito con le due bambine e se ne va in moto in albergo con sto tizio a farsi sbranare il culo!E CHIEDO SCUSA A TUTTI SE IN QUESTA VICENDA CI LEGGO POCO AMORE,E MI SEMBRA ASSURDO ANCHE CHE QUESTA BAGASCELLA SI FA INGRAVIDARE NON SI CAPISCE DA CHI E DA COSA SUBITO DOPO!Sembra sereno?Gli stiamo mettendo in testa cavolate?Siamo pure pessimisti?A me sembra inconcepibile questa storia,sembra inconcepibile che a pagare sarà una povera creatura che farà fatica a capire da chi è stata messa al mondo,non mi sembra inconcepibile che qui dentro ci sia gente che reputa sta situazione quasi normale!!!


Tu hai un'immaginazione vivida che ti fa vedere come in un film gli avvenimenti. Però vedi film tra il pecoreccio e il porno. Altri si fanno film di altro genere tra il drammatico e il romantico. Altri ancora restano nel pecoreccio-comico-grottesco. A secondo del film che ci facciamo reagiamo diversamente. Io, ad esempio, non mi sono mai fatta film porno e credo che questo salvaguardi anche la mia sanità mentale (la mia eh, farmi film porno mi farebbe stare male). Però credo che da queste visioni cambino anche le reazioni. Del resto sono tutti film frutto del regista che li crea e con la realtà avranno poco a che fare.


----------



## Daniele (15 Giugno 2013)

Signori miei e signore mie, un tradimento è sempre solo e solamente un film porno, può essere soft, può essere hard, ma è pur sempre un porno!!! Si può abbellire come si vuole la cosa, è pur sempre cazzo in fiiga a go go!!!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Signori miei e signore mie, un tradimento è sempre solo e solamente un film porno, può essere soft, può essere hard, ma è pur sempre un porno!!! Si può abbellire come si vuole la cosa, è pur sempre cazzo in fiiga a go go!!!


E se non è tradimento il sesso cos'è?


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai un'immaginazione vivida che ti fa vedere come in un film gli avvenimenti. Però vedi film tra il pecoreccio e il porno. Altri si fanno film di altro genere tra il drammatico e il romantico. Altri ancora restano nel pecoreccio-comico-grottesco. A secondo del film che ci facciamo reagiamo diversamente. Io, ad esempio, non mi sono mai fatta film porno e credo che questo salvaguardi anche la mia sanità mentale (la mia eh, farmi film porno mi farebbe stare male). Però credo che da queste visioni cambino anche le reazioni. Del resto sono tutti film frutto del regista che li crea e con la realtà avranno poco a che fare.


Perdonami:cosa mi sarei immaginato?Pecoreccio?di pecoreccio c'è solo una moglie che è fatta depilare il sedere da un rasoio di carne...!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A me monta tristezza 'sta storia.
> Loro insieme da quando avevano 13 anni, senza nulla in mezzo a movimentare la loro storia. Secondo me nemmeno si conoscono, perché sono cresciuti insieme, cioè NON sono cresciuti. Una coppia connqueste premesse è predestinata al tradimento, di qui o di là. E questa è la prima tristezza.
> La seconda tristezza, il fatto che lei dava segni di insofferenza, lui intuiva, ma credeva! Quando un lui o una lei in una coppia comincia a essere scorbutico, le corna sono certe. Ma tant'è, non hanno esperienza.
> Lei ha quasi paura, tanto che coinvolge il marito e il pargolo di due anni. Non l'ha fatto per furbizia, ma perché era la sua "prima volta". Insomma, ha sposato quello con cui sta insieme da quando aveva 13 anni, cioè suo fratello. Che tristezza... L'ultima tristezza è che questi parlano d'amore, ma la preoccupazione di lei è non perdere la protezione del marito, quella di lui non dover ammettere di aver edificato le sue certezze materiali (questa insistenza sulla casa e sul mutuo nun se po' senti'!) sulla fuffa...
> Il prossimo a fare le corna sarà lui. Si accettano scommesse. Direi dopo la nascita del secondo pargolo, tempo un paio di mesi...



Ho letto soltanto ora.

Quanta tristezza nel leggerti che ho, mi sembri una mente troppo fabbricata su se stessa, con convinzioni radicate di presunzione all'ennesima potenza.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Signori miei e signore mie, un tradimento è sempre solo e solamente un film porno, può essere soft, può essere hard, ma è pur sempre un porno!!! Si può abbellire come si vuole la cosa, è pur sempre cazzo in fiiga a go go!!!



Si, esatto.

Come un cornuto che rimane cornuto per tutta la vita, no? 

Dai Daniele, non farmi ste sparate , sono senza senso. O magari hanno un senso soltanto per pochi, non dico per chi.


----------



## Frif (15 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, esatto.
> 
> Come un cornuto che rimane cornuto per tutta la vita, no?
> 
> Dai Daniele, non farmi ste sparate , sono senza senso. O magari hanno un senso soltanto per pochi, non dico per chi.


Beh, al di là delle dispute ontologiche, sì: un cornuto rimane cornuto fintanto che sta con la stessa persona. Senza alcun giudizio di valore, beninteso. Si supera o non si supera, suppongo. Ma non è che le corna spariscono magicamente. Quel che è fatto è fatto.


----------



## devastata (15 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> fosdi stata più sospettosa o ti saresti separata o te lo tenevi così com'è ...
> come ora tra l'altro...



Però non sarebbe riuscito a portare avanti il tradimento per sei anni. Invece gli facevo fare tutto quello che voleva, fidandomi, che cretina!

Per ora è qui, ma non è detto che resti, vado a momenti, dopo qualche mese sereno, mi sta tornando in mente tutta la storia, sotto altri punti di vista, che prima non avevo considerato, o voluto vedere, e dal momento che non so, perchè non me lo dirà mai, cosa provava per lei, devo cercare di capire cosa sia meglio per me, senza pensare alle conseguenze per altri.


----------



## Fantastica (15 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto soltanto ora.
> 
> Quanta tristezza nel leggerti che ho, mi sembri una mente troppo fabbricata su se stessa, con convinzioni radicate di presunzione all'ennesima potenza.


oh, mi rincresce per la tua tristezza. Invece, guarda, il tuo giudizio sulla persona che scrive invece che su ciò che scrive cosa ti sembra?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Però non sarebbe riuscito a portare avanti il tradimento per sei anni. Invece gli facevo fare tutto quello che voleva, fidandomi, che cretina!
> 
> Per ora è qui, ma non è detto che resti, vado a momenti, dopo qualche mese sereno, mi sta tornando in mente tutta la storia, sotto altri punti di vista, che prima non avevo considerato, o voluto vedere, e dal momento che non so, perchè non me lo dirà mai, cosa provava per lei, devo cercare di capire cosa sia meglio per me, senza pensare alle conseguenze per altri.


Preferisci pensare a un uomo che usa una ragazza solo per sesso o un uomo capace di sentimenti?


----------



## devastata (15 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Preferisci pensare a un uomo che usa una ragazza solo per sesso o un uomo capace di sentimenti?



Non l'ha certo usata, è stata lei ad invaghirsi di lui ed a cercarlo in tutti i modi, questo non giustifica certo lui, ma lei non è certo una vittima.

Non è questione di preferire, solo di sapere. Lui sostiene di non essersi mai innamorato di lei, che era solo giovane e lui si sentiva gratificato, in un momento in cui era pieno di guai lavorativi, gravi, dal fatto di essere cercato insistentemente da una con 30 anni meno.
Sentendo lui dopo le prime volte voleva smettere, lei no e lui naturalmente non si è fatto pregare molto visto quanto è durata la storia, anche se, dice sempre lui, quando lei aveva altri stavano mesi e mesi senza vedersi.

Io vorrei solo sapere la verità. Che ho sposato uno stronzo lo so.

Se un uomo è capace di sentimenti, deve lasciare libera chi NON ama, non tenere il piede in due scarpe.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non l'ha certo usata, è stata lei ad invaghirsi di lui ed a cercarlo in tutti i modi, questo non giustifica certo lui, ma lei non è certo una vittima.
> 
> Non è questione di preferire, solo di sapere. Lui sostiene di non essersi mai innamorato di lei, che era solo giovane e lui si sentiva gratificato, in un momento in cui era pieno di guai lavorativi, gravi, dal fatto di essere cercato insistentemente da una con 30 anni meno.
> Sentendo lui dopo le prime volte voleva smettere, lei no e lui naturalmente non si è fatto pregare molto visto quanto è durata la storia, anche se, dice sempre lui, quando lei aveva altri stavano mesi e mesi senza vedersi.
> ...


Ci sono tante specie d'amore e certamente dopo decenni di matrimonio non si ama un coniuge come si può amare un amore senza futuro con una ragazza. Sono due sentimenti che possono essere contemporanei per un certo periodo. Dirtelo significherebbe farti soffrire. Pensa che lui vuole te da tanto e tanto tempo e con te vuole vivere.


----------



## mary80 (15 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Facciamo così...io la intorto...e mi metto assieme a lei...poi lei mi tradirà con te...
> Quando scoprirà che a me non me ne sbatte più un casso di essere tradito o meno...
> Guarirà dal suo problema...e tutti e tre ci avremo ampiamente guadagnato...
> 
> Che ne dici?


Conte,conte adorato...Potrei mai secondo te tradire un uomo al quale non infliggerei una ferita mortale?E beato il clero,cosa lo tradirei a fare?Fammi tua,caro,e non ti tradirò affatto.:angelo:
















Psss....spider...spogliati delle tue perplessità...e di tutto il resto!!sei pronto?:mexican:


----------



## Fantastica (16 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se un uomo è capace di sentimenti, deve lasciare libera chi NON ama, non tenere il piede in due scarpe.


Non fa una piega, ma si può/deve sempre sapere da subito chi non si ama? O possono persino volerci sei anni per saperlo con certezza? O non è la mancanza di rispetto insita nell'omissione già di suo una dichiarazione di mancanza, o fine, di amore?


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ammetto di averlo pensato anch'io :condom:


pure io :unhappy:


----------



## Andrea1980 (16 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comprensibile che fugga dalla parte di sé che ha fatto quelle cose e in cui non si riconosce.


E infatti così me l ha spiegata anche lei,mi disse che tende a rimuovere quella storia dai suoi ricordi.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> E infatti così me l ha spiegata anche lei,mi disse che tende a rimuovere quella storia dai suoi ricordi.


La rimozione è un meccanismo della psiche per salvaguardarsi. Una persona adulta che ha fatto e si è fatta del male deve però capire perché ha fatto cose a cui non vuole pensare per non farne delle altre. Tu pensa, se invece di essere tu l'ingannato, fossero stati i genitori o i prof, durante una gita, sarebbe stata un'azione adolescenziale da ricordare con il sorriso. Lei ha fatto una trasgressione adolescenziale, una fuga dalla realtà adulta. Solo che tu sei il marito e quello in macchina era suo figlio e non il fratellino. Aveva voglia/bisogno di (s)fuggire dalla realtà. Deve capire se ha ancora questo bisogno. E tu devi riconoscere i tuoi bisogni, anche se magari non senti alcun bisogno di fughe.


----------



## Andrea1980 (16 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po' sospettosa lo sei. Immagino che il marito quattro conti li abbia fatti. Se invece è un fake tra un po' ci dirà che il figlio non è suo.



No no no,oi ragazzi non famtastichiamo troppo.di  giri in moto non ne ha fatti altri,ne sono certo.e non ho mai lasciato mia moglie con altri uomini da sola nemmeno per un minuto. Sto leggendo una marea di cose quil 80%cagate! Soprattutto Oscuro che mi fa proprio pena! Cmq i miei conti li ho fatti certo e ora manca un mese alla nascita della nostra piccola. Siamo abbastanza sereni tutti e due,il mio topic e ra messo qui solo per sapere come avreste reagito voi,visto che io ho avuto una reazione piu che insolita proprio per i miei canoni.la vita è bella quanto dolorosa,e le esperienze servono a cambiare e a migliorare.io ho capito questo.poi un minimo di ottimismo ci vuole(e io ero un super pessimista)vero Oscuro? Ciao ragazzi è stato un piacere fare due chiacchiere qui con coi ma mi sono reao conto che è veramente troppo fatica immedesimarsi cosi dal nulla,e ce troppa gente che invece lo fa troppo facilmente senza avere una minima idea. Un saluto a testa alta a tutti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> No no no,oi ragazzi non famtastichiamo troppo.di  giri in moto non ne ha fatti altri,ne sono certo.e non ho mai lasciato mia moglie con altri uomini da sola nemmeno per un minuto. Sto leggendo una marea di cose quil 80%cagate! Soprattutto Oscuro che mi fa proprio pena! Cmq i miei conti li ho fatti certo e ora manca un mese alla nascita della nostra piccola. Siamo abbastanza sereni tutti e due,il mio topic e ra messo qui solo per sapere come avreste reagito voi,visto che io ho avuto una reazione piu che insolita proprio per i miei canoni.la vita è bella quanto dolorosa,e le esperienze servono a cambiare e a migliorare.io ho capito questo.poi un minimo di ottimismo ci vuole(e io ero un super pessimista)vero Oscuro? Ciao ragazzi è stato un piacere fare due chiacchiere qui con coi ma mi sono reao conto che è veramente troppo fatica immedesimarsi cosi dal nulla,e ce troppa gente che invece lo fa troppo facilmente senza avere una minima idea. Un saluto a testa alta a tutti.


Come già detto e ripetuto in passato, per immedesimare nelle persone bisogna farsi un'immagine abbastanza precisa dalla situazione per poterla valutare sotto l'aspetto personale. Sebbene hai dato quel che hai voluto dare, non ci è stato possibile individuare le sorgenti della tua amarezza, perché hai puntato sui fatti che solo tu conosci bene.

Noi dall'altra parte operiamo come dei detective per trovare risposte che non hai dato o che non vuoi dare, e la nostra è imperfetta quanto l'esposizione dei fatti. Con il "doppio cieco" in mano, andiamo a indovinare, e ognuno di noi fa come meglio può: supposizioni, provocazioni e talvolta giudizi.

Non ti indignare con noi, che non abbiamo colpa ad averti risposto


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Conte,conte adorato...Potrei mai secondo te tradire un uomo al quale non infliggerei una ferita mortale?E beato il clero,cosa lo tradirei a fare?Fammi tua,caro,e non ti tradirò affatto.:angelo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:fumo::fumo::fumo::fumo::diffi::diffi::diffi::diffi::diffi:
Eccerto no?
Te sei furba...vuoi prendere due falli con na mona sola...

Se poi ti faccio mia...mi tocca dopo mantenerti...

Chi mi garantisce che poi non ti attacchi come una cozza?

E sospirando mi dici....
Ah finalmente ho trovato l'uomo che cercavo...ti rimarrò fedele per tutta la vita...
Ed eccoci qui vicini vicini come due piselli in un bacello...
Adesso ti ho brincato e non scappi più...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma non capisco Mery...il motosega non si è ancora visto...


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2013)

*Senti*



Andrea1980 ha detto:


> No no no,oi ragazzi non famtastichiamo troppo.di  giri in moto non ne ha fatti altri,ne sono certo.e non ho mai lasciato mia moglie con altri uomini da sola nemmeno per un minuto. Sto leggendo una marea di cose quil 80%cagate! Soprattutto Oscuro che mi fa proprio pena! Cmq i miei conti li ho fatti certo e ora manca un mese alla nascita della nostra piccola. Siamo abbastanza sereni tutti e due,il mio topic e ra messo qui solo per sapere come avreste reagito voi,visto che io ho avuto una reazione piu che insolita proprio per i miei canoni.la vita è bella quanto dolorosa,e le esperienze servono a cambiare e a migliorare.io ho capito questo.poi un minimo di ottimismo ci vuole(e io ero un super pessimista)vero Oscuro? Ciao ragazzi è stato un piacere fare due chiacchiere qui con coi ma mi sono reao conto che è veramente troppo fatica immedesimarsi cosi dal nulla,e ce troppa gente che invece lo fa troppo facilmente senza avere una minima idea. Un saluto a testa alta a tutti.


Ascolta,io nella vita ho sempre scelto,non sono un burattino come te,che si è visto la moglie allontanarsi su una moto per andarsi a fare una trombata in albergo con uno sconosciuto!Sei un ometto senza amor proprio e senza dignità alcuna,ste cose raccontale a tuo padre,ti sputerebbe in faccia!Vergognati,dovresti farti pena tu,e tanta!


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,io nella vita ho sempre scelto,non sono un burattino come te,che si è visto la moglie allontanarsi su una moto per andarsi a fare una trombata in albergo con uno sconosciuto!Sei un ometto senza amor proprio e senza dignità alcuna,ste cose raccontale a tuo padre,ti sputerebbe in faccia!Vergognati,dovresti farti pena tu,e tanta!


Perché ti accanisci? E' stato ingenuo ma è un uomo che ha saputo perdonare. Non è quello che avresti fatto tu e magari neanch'io, quasi certamente, ma è lui la vittima.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> No no no,oi ragazzi non famtastichiamo troppo.di  giri in moto non ne ha fatti altri,ne sono certo.e non ho mai lasciato mia moglie con altri uomini da sola nemmeno per un minuto. Sto leggendo una marea di cose quil 80%cagate! Soprattutto Oscuro che mi fa proprio pena! Cmq i miei conti li ho fatti certo e ora manca un mese alla nascita della nostra piccola. Siamo abbastanza sereni tutti e due,il mio topic e ra messo qui solo per sapere come avreste reagito voi,visto che io ho avuto una reazione piu che insolita proprio per i miei canoni.la vita è bella quanto dolorosa,e le esperienze servono a cambiare e a migliorare.io ho capito questo.poi un minimo di ottimismo ci vuole(e io ero un super pessimista)vero Oscuro? Ciao ragazzi è stato un piacere fare due chiacchiere qui con coi ma mi sono reao conto che è veramente troppo fatica immedesimarsi cosi dal nulla,e ce troppa gente che invece lo fa troppo facilmente senza avere una minima idea. Un saluto a testa alta a tutti.


quoto...
mi ero persa stó post...
continua ad essere sereno e goditi il nuovo arrivato
auguri..


----------



## Andrea1980 (17 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,io nella vita ho sempre scelto,non sono un burattino come te,che si è visto la moglie allontanarsi su una moto per andarsi a fare una trombata in albergo con uno sconosciuto!Sei un ometto senza amor proprio e senza dignità alcuna,ste cose raccontale a tuo padre,ti sputerebbe in faccia!Vergognati,dovresti farti pena tu,e tanta!


peró te si che sei un vero uomo! Ma ammazzati va!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Beh, al di là delle dispute ontologiche, sì: un cornuto rimane cornuto fintanto che sta con la stessa persona. Senza alcun giudizio di valore, beninteso. Si supera o non si supera, suppongo. Ma non è che le corna spariscono magicamente. Quel che è fatto è fatto.



Effettivamente mica hai torto, questo discorso vale per chi ha una certa mentalità chiusa e retrograda, perchè se io cornuto mi ritengo cornuto vita natural durante sono problemi miei. Nel momento in cui apro quel briciolo di cervello che mi ritrovo finisco di essere cornuto e di contro chi mi ha tradito rimane quello che è. Alla fin fine si tratta soltanto di fatti, e di fatto io "cornuto" non ci sono ne mi ci sento perchè devo dare conto soltanto a me stesso, claro?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> oh, mi rincresce per la tua tristezza. Invece, guarda, il tuo giudizio sulla persona che scrive invece che su ciò che scrive cosa ti sembra?



Ribattere nella stessa maniera a volte diventa necessità, non per questo abitudine. chiamalo sfogo e con il dovuto mi dispiace, ma a volte capita di emulare, sbagliando.


----------



## Frif (17 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Effettivamente mica hai torto, questo discorso vale per chi ha una certa mentalità chiusa e retrograda, perchè se io cornuto mi ritengo cornuto vita natural durante sono problemi miei. Nel momento in cui apro quel briciolo di cervello che mi ritrovo finisco di essere cornuto e di contro chi mi ha tradito rimane quello che è. Alla fin fine si tratta soltanto di fatti, e di fatto io "cornuto" non ci sono ne mi ci sento perchè devo dare conto soltanto a me stesso, claro?


Beh, evidentemente io ho una mentalità chiusa e retrograda. Oppure responsabile e conscia di una coerenza fattuale, dipende dai punti di vista.

Comunque la tua posizione è chiara; non la condivido ma la rispetto pienamente.

(Zero ironia: son sincero.)


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Beh, evidentemente io ho una mentalità chiusa e retrograda. Oppure responsabile e conscia di una coerenza fattuale, dipende dai punti di vista.
> 
> Comunque la tua posizione è chiara; non la condivido ma la rispetto pienamente.
> 
> (Zero ironia: son sincero.)



Sono certo che hai capito bene che scrivere " chiusa e retrograda" era soltanto per dare un tono al discorso non un'asserzione o giudizio nei tuoi confronti. 

Mi spiegheresti a cosa è dovuto la coerenza fattuale di cui accenni. Allarga gli orizzonti prima di rispondermi, perchè la spiegazione o la risposta dovrebbe essere presa dalla tua affermazione con presa visione di quanto prima ti ho scritto, in quest maniera nasce un confronto dove ci si può capire tramite esempio e non solo affermazioni.


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Beh, al di là delle dispute ontologiche, sì: un cornuto rimane cornuto fintanto che sta con la stessa persona. Senza alcun giudizio di valore, beninteso. Si supera o non si supera, suppongo. Ma non è che le corna spariscono magicamente. Quel che è fatto è fatto.



ma non è vero.
Le corna mica sono un orpello oggettivo sulla testa.
Quello che è fatto è fatto, sono d'accordo, ma sentirsi cornuto è un sentire psicologico.
Che si "coltiva".
Io non mi sono mai sentita cornuta eppure, secondo questo ragionamento, dovrei e sentirmici  come un cesto di lumache. 

E non mi ci sono sentita mai. Cornuta.
E nemmeno io do giudizi di valore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Effettivamente mica hai torto, *questo discorso vale per chi ha una certa mentalità chiusa e retrograda*, *perchè se io cornuto mi ritengo cornuto vita natural durante sono problemi miei.* Nel momento in cui apro quel briciolo di cervello che mi ritrovo finisco di essere cornuto e di contro chi mi ha tradito rimane quello che è.* Alla fin fine si tratta soltanto di fatti, e di fatto io "cornuto" non ci sono ne mi ci sento perchè devo dare conto soltanto a me stesso, claro*?



ah, ok
quindi quando fa comodo vale la mentalità comune (vox populi, vox dei) , altrimenti sono problemi personali


buono a sapersi


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Effettivamente mica hai torto, questo discorso vale per chi ha una certa mentalità chiusa e retrograda, perchè se io cornuto mi ritengo cornuto vita natural durante sono problemi miei. Nel momento in cui apro quel briciolo di cervello che mi ritrovo finisco di essere cornuto e di contro chi mi ha tradito rimane quello che è. Alla fin fine si tratta soltanto di fatti, e di fatto io "cornuto" non ci sono ne mi ci sento perchè devo dare conto soltanto a me stesso, claro?





Tebe ha detto:


> ma non è vero.
> Le corna mica sono un orpello oggettivo sulla testa.
> Quello che è fatto è fatto, sono d'accordo, ma sentirsi cornuto è un sentire psicologico.
> Che si "coltiva".
> ...


:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> peró te si che sei un vero uomo! Ma ammazzati va!


ah, sei tornato?


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché ti accanisci? E' stato ingenuo ma è un uomo che ha saputo perdonare. Non è quello che avresti fatto tu e magari neanch'io, quasi certamente, ma è lui la vittima.


Accanirmi io?Ha saputo perdonare?certo non ha saputo fare altro,gli è rimasto solo perdonare,facendo un figlio al volo perchè lei ha voluto così.Dubito dei perdoni fulminei.


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2013)

*No*



Andrea1980 ha detto:


> peró te si che sei un vero uomo! Ma ammazzati va!


Io sono come sono,sono molto contento di essere diverso da te!Mi piacerebbe tanto sapere l'opinione dei tuoi genitori....!


----------



## ytumamatambien (17 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi sono nuovo del forum.è un po che leggo le vostre storie e dopo circa un anno volevo raccontarvi la mia. Cercheró di essere il piu stretto possibile,ma come ben sapete in queste cose non è facile. Volevo saper un punto di vista, critiche e come avreste reagito li per li e anche dopo. Il tutto ha inizio con l acquisto di uno smartphone da parte di mia moglie. Io sul pc lei sul cel e come spesso accade le nostre vite si stavano dividendo sotto i nostri occhi senza nemmeno accorgersene. Un bel giorno mia moglie inizia a parlarmi di un tizio conosciuto in chat su un poker online. Gia li i primi sospetti, peró mi coinvolge nelle discussioni con lui nel gioco, conosco il tipo(virtualmente )è sposato ha una figlia di 10 anni. Li mi tranquillizzo un po,se non che nei giorni a seguire e per mesi lei era sempre piu presa dal gioco giorno e notte e giu di litigate continue,ad un certo punto:sai che Quei "ragazzi"vengono in vacanza qui vicino? Mi hanno chiesto se gli facciamo vedere un po di posti! Io quasi contento: certo nn ce problema, ma sei sicura che gente è? Ste conoscenze online non vanno mai a buon fine!!comunque fatto sta che vengono giu,una bella famigliola lei carina donna di casa lui uno un po troppo esaltato e pieno di tic nervosi,peró molto leale e soprattutto non faceva vedere interessi per altre donne.(per forza,ne aveva per la mia).passiamo una settimana praticamente insieme fino all una di notte con figli a seguito, poi loro tornavano in albergo noi a casa.una bella settimana tuttosommato.io e mia moglie non litigavamo e la vedevo piena di energia. Questo mi faceva piacere. Dopo di che loro tirnano al loro paese.noi ne lfrattempo dovevamo andare in vacanza. E mia moglie salta fuori dicendo...perche non andiamo in montagna in ..... Io felice della sua proposta dico certo mi piace andiamo! Incontriamo di nuovo la famiglia e trascorriamo un altra settimana. Se non che la moglie di lui doveva lavorare.( lui disoccupato) quindi ci fa da guida posti stupendi.qui mia moglie incomincia ad essere scorbutica,addirittura nonmi preparava piu da mangiare. Finche un giorno con una scusa del cavolomi appioppano le due bambine vanno per 30 min al nostro appartamento,essendo lui in moto facevano prima,mi dice mia moglie.per il quieto vivere accetto.povero coglione! Comunque i due tornano come niente fosse trovando la scusa della pioggia per il ritardo. La vacanza finisce (e stranamente ne ero felice) e torniamo a casa.la nostra vita riprende,mia moglie stava meno sul telefonoe io ero meno sclerato.e non che pochi giorni dopo la moglie di lui incomincia a mandarmi sms dicendomi che secondo lei mia moglie e suo marito avevano una storia.io le dico che per me si sta facendo troppe paranoie(io avrei messo la mano sul fuoco per mia moglie) in piu i due erano stati bravissimi a farmi credere che sua moglie fosse molto gelosa e paranoica!quindi nn davo peso. Poi poco dopo lei mi dice che ha letto degli sms e qui mi incomincio ad insospettire. Me li manda.io ornoa casa e con un inganno dico a mia moglie che la tipa mi ha mandato una foto del cellulare del marito.e qui lei è crollata ammettendo il fatto.di li cio che segue lo sapete piu o meno tutti....ad oggi dopo un periodo di terapia di tre mesi da uno psicologo e tanto parlare... Stiamo ancora insieme e sembrerebbe meglio di prima.ora la mia domanda è secondo voi che siete esperti del forum,come mai si arriva a tanto e come mai mi hanno coinvolto in questo modo così squallido e anche i figli?? Come si puo arrivare a questo?so che non dovrei piu pensarci e parlarne,ma siccome apertamente non lo avevo mai fatto pensavo che mi avrebbe fatto ulteriormente bene. Svusate la lunghezza,spero rispondiate in molti! Grazie



con tutta la comprensione di questo mondo avrei reagito molto male... perchè un conto è un tradimento celato (è anche una questione di rispetto per il compagno), un 'altro è fartelo sotto il naso facendoti passare come il deficente/lo zimbello della coppia quello con le fette di prosciutto davanti agli occhi... abbi pazienza.


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



ytumamatambien ha detto:


> con tutta la comprensione di questo mondo avrei reagito molto male... perchè un conto è un tradimento celato (è anche una questione di rispetto per il compagno), un 'altro è fartelo sotto il naso facendoti passare come il deficente/lo zimbello della coppia quello con le fette di prosciutto davanti agli occhi... abbi pazienza.


Ho provato a spiegare a questo pupazzo che l'aspetto grave non è nenache il tradimento,ma le modalità da film boccaccesco!Nulla,il professorone si permette sentimenti di pena per chi ha opinioni diverse dalle sue.


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> con tutta la comprensione di questo mondo avrei reagito molto male... perchè un conto è un tradimento celato (è anche una questione di rispetto per il compagno), un 'altro è fartelo sotto il naso facendoti passare come il deficente/lo zimbello della coppia quello con le fette di prosciutto davanti agli occhi... abbi pazienza.


verde mio


----------



## ytumamatambien (17 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ok dunque, secondo te Oscuro,cosa avrei dovuto fare?buttare via 15 anni di vita insieme,una Casa comprata con tanti sacrifici,ma soprattutto rovinare una figlia che non centra nulla alla prima sviata? Si forse questo e quello che mi ha detto l istinto li per li, anche perche lei tanti problemi non se li è fatti.avrei dovuto divorziare,buttare soldi e sangue s za dare una seconda possibilita! E vero lei e stata una gran tr...! Ma... Che senso avrebbe secondo voi il fatto che e voluta rimanere con me e avere un altro figlio? Quale senso? Se io non amo piu la persona che ho al mio fianco sarebbe solo una tortura continuare a stare li. Fossi ricco !!! Se devi prendermi per il culo dillo. Tanto la casa rimane a te!! Secondo me è sincera ora, poi se dovessi venire a sapere dell altro allora non perdonerei una seconda volta.e comunque anche la psicologa che l ha seguita,e fidati che ne sa,dice che non mente e che secondo lei e ancora innamorata di me.io non voglio giustificarla.semplicemente abbiamo provato a ricostruire e a trasformare un rapporto che forse piu un rapporto non era.   È sbagliato pensaa in questo modo?quando uno tradisce una volta,per forza ci ricascherà di nuovo? Bisogna mollare tutto alla prima difficoltà?burdelli ma che testa abbiamo?


A mio avviso ti sei comportato bene, hai fatto quello che dovevi fare


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> con tutta la comprensione di questo mondo avrei reagito molto male... perchè un conto è un tradimento celato (è anche una questione di rispetto per il compagno), *un 'altro è fartelo sotto il naso *facendoti passare come il deficente/lo zimbello della coppia quello con le fette di prosciutto davanti agli occhi.*.*. abbi pazienza.


Non è adrenalina anche questa?


----------



## ytumamatambien (17 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> verde mio


verde nel senso di marziano?


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non è adrenalina anche questa?


forse per chi tradisce...ma per chi viene tradito?


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> verde nel senso di marziano?


verde nel senso che ti ho approvato il post...quindi dovresti aver ricevuto un'approvazione (verde)

scusa non avevo calcolato che sei nuovo e non avresti capito :mrgreen:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> forse per chi tradisce...ma per chi viene tradito?


Sì, certo. Mi riferivo a chi tradisce. A volte l'adrenalina annebbia la vista. Quello della moglie non è stato necessariamente un comportamento finalizzato ad umiliare Andrea. E' stato un comportamento umiliante dettato da eccitazione, adrenalina e voglia di trasgredire, rompere le regole, scendere in basso (moralmente parland).


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> con tutta la comprensione di questo mondo avrei reagito molto male... perchè un conto è un tradimento celato (è anche una questione di rispetto per il compagno), un 'altro è fartelo sotto il naso facendoti passare come il deficente/lo zimbello della coppia quello con le fette di prosciutto davanti agli occhi... abbi pazienza.



Con tutto il rispetto per la moglie dell'autore del Treddino, non è che gli altri traditori CHE continuano a tradire abbiano rispetto per il marito, ma si sa comunque che verrà fatto alla luce del giorno, senza togliere spazio nè al marito nei ai figli nè a nessuno. 

E io pago... e io pagoo dice totò!

mamamama mi facci il piacere!! 

Ma qua dentro diamo i numeri a lotto.... magari ci vinciamo pure...

Ripigliatevi. e scusatemi .. naturalmente.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sì, certo. Mi riferivo a chi tradisce. A volte l'adrenalina annebbia la vista. *Quello della moglie non è stato necessariamente un comportamento finalizzato ad umiliare Andrea.* E' stato un comportamento umiliante dettato da eccitazione, adrenalina e voglia di trasgredire, rompere le regole, scendere in basso (moralmente parland).


La penso come te
E sono sicura che il fine non fosse questo


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sì, certo. Mi riferivo a chi tradisce. A volte l'adrenalina annebbia la vista. Quello della moglie non è stato necessariamente un comportamento finalizzato ad umiliare Andrea. E' stato un comportamento umiliante dettato da eccitazione, adrenalina e voglia di trasgredire, rompere le regole, scendere in basso (moralmente parland).



Lessi male scusassero.


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sì, certo. Mi riferivo a chi tradisce. A volte l'adrenalina annebbia la vista. *Quello della moglie non è stato necessariamente un comportamento finalizzato ad umiliare Andrea*. E' stato un comportamento umiliante dettato da eccitazione, adrenalina e voglia di trasgredire, rompere le regole, scendere in basso (moralmente parland).


ma sicuramente è stato cosi... ma io la sto vedendo dal punto di vista del tradito.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sì, certo. Mi riferivo a chi tradisce. A volte l'adrenalina annebbia la vista. Quello della moglie non è stato necessariamente un comportamento finalizzato ad umiliare Andrea. E' stato un comportamento umiliante dettato da eccitazione, adrenalina e voglia di trasgredire, rompere le regole, scendere in basso (moralmente parland).



Se posso le do un verde.


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per la moglie dell'autore del Treddino, *non è che gli altri traditori CHE continuano a tradire abbiano rispetto per il marito, ma si sa comunque che verrà fatto alla luce del giorno, senza togliere spazio nè al marito nei ai figli nè a nessuno.
> 
> *E io pago... e io pagoo dice totò!
> 
> ...


nessuno ha detto questo...il punto qui è un altro però


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> nessuno ha detto questo...il punto qui è un altro però


Si è vero nessuno lo ha detto. 

Diciamo che volevo precisare, che esistono situazioni molto peggiori, e non capisco l'accanimento contro di lui.


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La penso come te
> E sono sicura che il fine non fosse questo


quoto te e president


----------



## ytumamatambien (17 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho provato a spiegare a questo pupazzo che l'aspetto grave non è nenache il tradimento,ma le modalità da film boccaccesco!Nulla,il professorone si permette sentimenti di pena per chi ha opinioni diverse dalle sue.


non mi sembra si sia atteggiato da professorone.. ha solo chiesto un consiglio e tutti lo hai trttato a male parole


----------



## ytumamatambien (17 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La penso come te
> E sono sicura che il fine non fosse questo


certo che il fine non era quello ma io l'avrei vissuta così..


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> certo che il fine non era quello ma io l'avrei vissuta così..


Al sud dicono che "la minchia non ragiona". E' vero. Tutto il resto (senso di umiliazione del tradito, ecc.) sono danni collaterali non voluti, anzi nel 99% dei casi, totalmente indesiderati.

Visto dall'altra parte della medaglia, il tradito si mette al centro dell'episodio (con tutte le sue implicazioni/filippiche/pipponi morali, perchè?, percome?, proprioamedovevacapitare?). Ma il tradimento è qualcosa che non ruota affatto intorno alla persona tradita e non lo riguarda affatto. 

E spessissimo il "tradimento" è una banale trombata, a cui il tradito assegna un valore che nemmeno per i due traditori ha.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Al sud dicono che "la minchia non ragiona". E' vero. Tutto il resto (senso di umiliazione del tradito, ecc.) sono danni collaterali non voluti, anzi nel 99% dei casi, totalmente indesiderati.
> 
> Visto dall'altra parte della medaglia, il tradito si mette al centro dell'episodio (con tutte le sue implicazioni/filippiche/pipponi morali, perchè?, percome?, proprioamedovevacapitare?). Ma il tradimento è qualcosa che non ruota affatto intorno alla persona tradita e *non lo riguarda affatto.
> 
> *E spessissimo il "tradimento" è una banale trombata, a cui il tradito assegna un valore che nemmeno per i due traditori ha.



Sono d'accordo con te tranne che sul neretto
Se ho promesso fedeltà a te e ti tradisco la cosa ti riguarda eccome


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te tranne che sul neretto
> Se ho promesso fedeltà a te e ti tradisco la cosa ti riguarda eccome


Immaginati Andrea e la moglie che lasciano il figlio alla suocera e scappano ad accoppiarsi a casa (non Andrea e la suocera, ma Andrea e la moglie...). Secondo te avrebbe prodotto in loro la stessa adrenalina, la stessa eccitazione, la stessa carica? 

Tradimento è prendere da altri quello che ti può dare il/la tuo partner. Quello che il/la tua partner non ti può dare, siamo sicuri sia tradire?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Al sud dicono che "la minchia non ragiona". E' vero. Tutto il resto (senso di umiliazione del tradito, ecc.) sono danni collaterali non voluti, anzi nel 99% dei casi, totalmente indesiderati.
> 
> Visto dall'altra parte della medaglia, il tradito si mette al centro dell'episodio (con tutte le sue implicazioni/filippiche/pipponi morali, perchè?, percome?, proprioamedovevacapitare?). Ma il tradimento è qualcosa che non ruota affatto intorno alla persona tradita e non lo riguarda affatto.
> 
> E spessissimo il "tradimento" è una banale trombata, a cui il tradito assegna un valore che nemmeno per i due traditori ha.



Io vorrei capire, vediamo se ci riusciamo.

Al sud etc......... mi sta bene in tutto e per tutto, o perlomeno diciamo che potrebbe starmi bene.

Poi scrivi il tradito si mette al centro etc etc ..... Qua non capisco, ma non capisco davvero. Ho la sensazione che si debba nascere imparati .( la colpa di "nascere imparati" è dei romani, loro l'hanno inventata  ) E comunque se ci sono filippiche morali e quell'alto dolore che il tradimento "produce" che dobbiamo fare? cambiamo l'ordine di tutto pensando " mi ha tradito chissenefrega? oltre questo non diamo ne i tempi di reazione a chi è stato ferito, ne comunque dovremmo dare importanza al traditore che guarda caso dopo essere stato scoperto per la maggior parte delle volte tramite il tradito/a capisce la minchiata compiuta. quindi alla fin fine vorrei capire se è il tradito o il traditore che non nasce imparato.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Poi scrivi il tradito si mette al centro etc etc ..... Qua non capisco, ma non capisco davvero. Ho la sensazione che si debba nascere imparati .( la colpa di "nascere imparati" è dei romani, loro l'hanno inventata  ) E comunque se ci sono filippiche morali e quell'alto dolore che il tradimento "produce" che dobbiamo fare? cambiamo l'ordine di tutto pensando " mi ha tradito chissenefrega? oltre questo non diamo ne i tempi di reazione a chi è stato ferito, ne comunque dovremmo dare importanza al traditore che guarda caso dopo essere stato scoperto per la maggior parte delle volte tramite il tradito/a capisce la minchiata compiuta. quindi alla fin fine vorrei capire se è il tradito o il traditore che non nasce imparato.


Non voglio generalizzare, ma intendevo dire che se i traditi limitassero i piagnistei, i ricorsi agli psicologi, le sceneggiate, forse relegherebbero molti dei tradimenti nella giusta dimensione che gli stessi traditori gli hanno dato: una sbandata, una pausa, uno sfogo fisico totalmente innocuo per la sopravvivenza della coppia. Non una tragedia.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Immaginati Andrea e la moglie che lasciano il figlio alla suocera e scappano ad accoppiarsi a casa (non Andrea e la suocera, ma Andrea e la moglie...). Secondo te avrebbe prodotto in loro la stessa adrenalina, la stessa eccitazione, la stessa carica?
> 
> Tradimento è prendere da altri quello che ti può dare il/la tuo partner. Quello che il/la tua partner non ti può dare, siamo sicuri sia tradire?


Se la rendi partecipe no.
Ripeto, se ho promesso fedelità sessuale, nel momento che scopo con un altro tradisco fiducia e promessa.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se la rendi partecipe no.
> Ripeto, se ho promesso fedelità sessuale, nel momento che scopo con un altro tradisco fiducia e promessa.


Le promesse che non si possono mantenere si fanno solo in campagna elettorale.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Le promesse che non si possono mantenere si fanno solo in campagna elettorale.


Quindi tu (scusa non ricordo se sei impegnato) non hai mai promesso fedeltà alla tua lei.
In questo caso ovvio che non sia tradimento


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Al sud dicono che "la minchia non ragiona". E' vero. Tutto il resto (senso di umiliazione del tradito, ecc.) sono danni collaterali non voluti, anzi nel 99% dei casi, totalmente indesiderati.
> 
> Visto dall'altra parte della medaglia, il tradito si mette al centro dell'episodio (con tutte le sue implicazioni/filippiche/pipponi morali, perchè?, percome?, proprioamedovevacapitare?). Ma il tradimento è qualcosa che non ruota affatto intorno alla persona tradita e non lo riguarda affatto.
> 
> E spessissimo il "tradimento" è una banale trombata, a cui il tradito assegna un valore che nemmeno per i due traditori ha.


Ciao,

dipende dal tipo di tradimento ... 

nel mio caso, si è messo lui, traditore, al centro di tutto ... 
non per un fattore di dubbi, ma per un frullato misto tra sensi di colpa ecc. 

poi, invece, mi riguarda e come ... le balle che raccontava a casa, le raccontava a me!
e quella parte del tradimento, mi riguarda!

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non voglio generalizzare, ma intendevo dire che se i traditi limitassero i piagnistei, i ricorsi agli psicologi, le sceneggiate, forse relegherebbero molti dei tradimenti nella giusta dimensione che i stessi traditori gli hanno dato: una sbandata, una pausa, uno sfogo fisico totalmente innocuo per la sopravvivenza della coppia. Non una tragedia.



Mi sa che non mi sono spiegato bene, sintetizzo ok? 

Gli sbagli accadono nella vita, e non si nasce nè traditi nè traditori. Nel momento in cui accade un tradimento non c'è a priori una persona che nel dna è nato traditore o santo, ( fammi passare i termini e adeguatevi a me, per piacere..) è capitato. Se i ruoli s'invertissero, quello che prima è stato tradito fosse stato tradito avrebbe reagito in ugual maniera. Dico inutile scrivere che la soggettività esiste, ma è chiaro che il dolore ha varie forme di essere espresso, appunto chiamasi soggettività che potrebbe seguire un'esternazione di dolore anche più alta nel caso inverso di cui citavo, e e anche no.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Le promesse che non si possono mantenere si fanno solo in campagna elettorale.



No, devi scusarmi se posso sembrare pesante visto che anche stavolta non sono d'accordo. Io uomo o donna che sia, se do una parola cerco di mantenerla, e francamente e personalmente io baso anche la mia stima e stile di vita su modalità che appunto tramite un passato mi rendono coerente col presente e futuro. E se ci devono essere cambiamenti di un certo tipo ne discuto con chi di dovere.


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se la rendi partecipe no.
> Ripeto, se ho promesso fedelità sessuale, nel momento che scopo con un altro tradisco fiducia e promessa.



vero. 
Però qui si legge sempre che anche se non prometti fedeltà sessuale e comunichi che non fa parte della coppia, sei comunque un traditore.
Non tu, ovvio.
Credo che President voglia dire che comunque la giri sempre torto il "traditore" ha, e il tradito a prescindere fa la "pecola" anche quando oggettivamente non dovrebbe per mille motivi.
Poi chiaro, la cosa come dici tu è diversa, perchè se mi prometti fedeltà sessuale e poi trombi in giro mi incazzo.
E su questo non ci piove.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, devi scusarmi se posso sembrare pesante visto che anche stavolta non sono d'accordo. Io uomo o donna che sia, *se do una parola cerco di mantenerla, e francamente e personalmente io baso anche la mia stima e stile di vita su modalità che appunto tramite un passato mi rendono coerente col presente e futuro. E se ci devono essere cambiamenti di un certo tipo ne discuto con chi di dovere.*


Voi grillini siete proprio noiosi, cazzo. Se paghi una bolletta Telecom in ritardo (il contratto Telecom prevede il pagamento alla scadenza), che fai? Ti butti nella Martesana?


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2013)

Ciao,

ma che centra?

delle regole base ci sono per tutti ...
se no, un vivere in questa società non sarebbe possibile. 

certe reazioni ... sono state osservate anche tra i primati!
chi viene fregato su una cosa concordata ... reagisce male. 

sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ma che centra?
> 
> ...


Non ho detto che il tradimento è da insegnare al catechismo. Ho detto che è un "male" esistente (che ci piaccia o no). E che quando capita, a volte, è meglio dargli il giusto peso, senza scatenare faide o sversamenti di sangue.


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non ho detto che il tradimento è da insegnare al catechismo. Ho detto che è un "male" esistente (che ci piaccia o no). E che quando capita, a volte, è meglio dargli il giusto peso, senza scatenare faide o sversamenti di sangue.



Ciao,

sta proprio qui il problema!

il giusto peso per chi? secondo quale sentire? secondo quale criterio?

il peso dipende da tante cose, 
che non è solo collegato con l'atto del tradimento in se. 

la portate per alcuni può essere grande ... 
giudicare il dolore/delusione/malessere di altri ... è un pò ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Voi grillini siete proprio noiosi, cazzo. Se paghi una bolletta Telecom in ritardo (il contratto Telecom prevede il pagamento alla scadenza), che fai? Ti butti nella Martesana?



Nahhh eventualmente cambio gestore :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> *Al sud dicono che "la minchia non ragiona"*. E' vero. Tutto il resto (senso di umiliazione del tradito, ecc.) sono danni collaterali non voluti, anzi nel 99% dei casi, totalmente indesiderati.
> 
> Visto dall'altra parte della medaglia, il tradito si mette al centro dell'episodio (con tutte le sue implicazioni/filippiche/pipponi morali, perchè?, percome?, proprioamedovevacapitare?). Ma il tradimento è qualcosa che non ruota affatto intorno alla persona tradita e non lo riguarda affatto.
> 
> E spessissimo il "tradimento" è una banale trombata, a cui il tradito assegna un valore che nemmeno per i due traditori ha.


è così che si diventa testa di minchia allora...non è che sia confortante


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Voi grillini siete proprio noiosi, cazzo. Se paghi una bolletta Telecom in ritardo (il contratto Telecom prevede il pagamento alla scadenza), che fai? *Ti butti nella Martesana*?


Credo che per Ultimo sarebbe complicato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è così che si diventa testa di minchia allora...non è che sia confortante


Standing ovation!:up:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non ho detto che il tradimento è da insegnare al catechismo. Ho detto che è un "male" esistente (che ci piaccia o no). E che quando capita, a volte, è meglio dargli il giusto peso, senza scatenare faide o sversamenti di sangue.


Stiamo confrontandoci il QUESTA discussione e su questo caso di tradimento. Ho scritto anch'io che probabilmente la moglie non aveva l'obiettivo di farlo passare per scemo e umiliarlo agli occhi dell'altro (il sentirsi umiliato è altra cosa e, per me, si è umiliata in modo indescrivibile lei) però l'ha fatto! Se n'è fregata bellamente della sensibilità di lui, altro che rottura del patto di fedeltà! Se poi lui ha deciso di comprendere e ricostruire avrà le sue ragioni e ORMAI non mi sembra il caso di infierire. Da qui a dire che è stata una sciocchezza ce ne corre. Io una persona che considera una sciocchezza una cosa del genere non la vorrei al mio fianco.


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è così che si diventa testa di minchia allora...non è che sia confortante


Ciao Minerva

mamma che ridere ... 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (17 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Effettivamente mica hai torto, questo discorso vale per chi ha una certa mentalità chiusa e retrograda, perchè se io cornuto mi ritengo cornuto vita natural durante sono problemi miei. Nel momento in cui apro quel briciolo di cervello che mi ritrovo finisco di essere cornuto e di contro chi mi ha tradito rimane quello che è. Alla fin fine si tratta soltanto di fatti, e di fatto io "cornuto" non ci sono ne mi ci sento perchè devo dare conto soltanto a me stesso, claro?


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (17 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non è vero.
> Le corna mica sono un orpello oggettivo sulla testa.
> Quello che è fatto è fatto, sono d'accordo, ma sentirsi cornuto è un sentire psicologico.
> Che si "coltiva".
> ...



:up:


----------



## lunaiena (17 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (17 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono come sono,sono molto contento di essere diverso da te!Mi piacerebbe tanto sapere l'opinione dei tuoi genitori....!



Mi spieghi cosa c'entrano i genitori ...
è adulto ha la sua famiglia ...i genitori possono avere l'opinione che vogliono...
anche l'amico il vicino di casa il postino ,il lattaio e tutti quanti...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi spieghi cosa c'entrano i genitori ...
> è adulto ha la sua famiglia ...i genitori possono avere l'opinione che vogliono...
> anche l'amico il vicino di casa il postino ,il lattaio e tutti quanti...


Bè per me l'opinione che i miei genitori hanno di me è importante, molto anche.
meno quella del vicino di casa, postino o lattaio che non capisco come siano mettibili sullo stesso piano


----------



## lunaiena (18 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè per me l'opinione che i miei genitori hanno di me è importante, molto anche.
> meno quella del vicino di casa, postino o lattaio che non capisco come siano mettibili sullo stesso piano


Non penso che debbano mettere il naso nella mia vita privata ...nè loro nè nessun altro...
quello che succede tra le mura DI CASA MIA sono affari miei...mi vuoi bene mi accetti così come sono accetti le mie scelte  accetti il mio modo di viverMI la vita ...io l'ho fatto
e mi spiace lo pretendo ...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

Per me state dicendo due cose diverse e la stessa cosa. I genitori hanno un'opinione sulle scelte dei figli , non è obbligatorio che la esprimano, quando i figli sono adulti, ma ugualmente i figli la percepiscono. Pur essendo adulti e avendo una propria scala di valori di riferimento, che può coincidere o no con quella ricevuta attraverso l'educazione, non di meno i figli sono felici se sentono il rispetto dei genitori. Se restano strascichi di rapporti conflittuale adolescenziali o se si è rifiutato in toto il loro quadro valoriale è un altro conto, credo non frequente.


----------



## Daniele (18 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non ho detto che il tradimento è da insegnare al catechismo. Ho detto che è un "male" esistente (che ci piaccia o no). E che quando capita, a volte, è meglio dargli il giusto peso, senza scatenare faide o sversamenti di sangue.


Questa è una evidente stronzata, quindi visto che un male esiste dobbiamo accettarlo? Ma accettati tu i pedofili del cazzo anche, accetta tu gli stupratori, sono tutti mali che esistono e dobbiamo accettare e ridimensionarli così non ci sembreranno più bruttini, rendiamo il mondo una fornace di vizi, siamo comprensivi con le persone inferiori, mettiamoci al loro livello e via! Questo è il mondo che se viene accettato porterà tutto al termine, in un utilizzo esorbitante delle risorse reali e morali fino ad arrivare al fatto che non si vuole fare niente per cambiare qualcosa di comunque sbagliato.


----------



## Andrea1980 (18 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> non mi sembra si sia atteggiato da professorone.. ha solo chiesto un consiglio e tutti lo hai trttato a male parole



Assolutamente ragazzi non era mia intenzione fare il professore( oltretutto mi sembra di capire che sono il meno esperto qui) il mio problema era con un un utente qui che oltre ad offendere faceva della storia del puro sarcasmo,e siccome io mon ci ho trovato perniente da ridere,anzi fa ancora male oggi,permetti che lo ripago nella stessa maniera? Comunque a prescindere da questo vi volevo ringraziare tutti,mi avete dato delle vostre impressioni e critiche,che si mi immaginavo di ricevere,ma che comunque fanno bagaglio.se riusciró vi faro sapere tra un mesetto se la bimba mi rassomiglia visto che la mia prima era identica a me!!! Un salutone grande a tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2013)

Mi sono messo a ridere leggendo la battuta di Minerva, a volte la finezza non ricercata è spunto per un sorriso, per una risata, ed è fantastico.

Però puntualizziamo una cosa, cosa che sono sicuro tutti sanno, compreso president che ha dato spunto per una battuta. Il sud ma la Sicilia soprattutto " per quello che mi compete", ha radicato nella mentalità quello che era il messaggio di president, cioè mentalità che si riferiscono a dare all'uomo nel concetto sesso un'importanza che nel mondo è conosciuto da tutti. Ora se questo sia vero oppure no io me ne strafrego, ciò non di meno possiamo ringraziare il mondo compresa la Sicilia per un fatto culturale assodato e contemplato.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sono messo a ridere leggendo la battuta di Minerva, a volte la finezza non ricercata è spunto per un sorriso, per una risata, ed è fantastico.
> 
> Però puntualizziamo una cosa, cosa che sono sicuro tutti sanno, compreso president che ha dato spunto per una battuta. Il sud ma la Sicilia soprattutto " per quello che mi compete", ha radicato nella mentalità quello che era il messaggio di president, cioè mentalità che si riferiscono a dare all'uomo nel concetto sesso un'importanza che nel mondo è conosciuto da tutti. Ora se questo sia vero oppure no io me ne strafrego, ciò non di meno possiamo ringraziare il mondo compresa la Sicilia *per un fatto culturale assodato e contemplato*.


Tipo?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Tipo?



OcchiVerdi mi viene difficile risponderti, perchè sono situazioni radicate che si acquisiscono nella crescita, vuoi o non vuoi cresci in un contesto che sotto forma di scherzo di battute di storie raccontate e anche vissute ti portano a scrivere frasi come quella che ha scritto president. No mi dispiace non sono capace di scrivertelo, lo farei volentieri ma non voglio cercare di scriverlo perchè sotto forma di scrittura il tutto assumerebbe un tono ed un messaggio diverso.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> OcchiVerdi mi viene difficile risponderti, perchè sono situazioni radicate che si acquisiscono nella crescita, vuoi o non vuoi cresci in un contesto che sotto forma di scherzo di battute di storie raccontate e anche vissute ti portano a scrivere frasi come quella che ha scritto president. No mi dispiace non sono capace di scrivertelo, lo farei volentieri ma non voglio cercare di scriverlo perchè sotto forma di scrittura il tutto assumerebbe un tono ed un messaggio diverso.


vabbè me ne farò una ragione..


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> OcchiVerdi mi viene difficile risponderti, perchè sono situazioni radicate che si acquisiscono nella crescita, vuoi o non vuoi cresci in un contesto che sotto forma di scherzo di battute di storie raccontate e anche vissute ti portano a scrivere frasi come quella che ha scritto president. No mi dispiace non sono capace di scrivertelo, lo farei volentieri ma non voglio cercare di scriverlo perchè sotto forma di scrittura il tutto assumerebbe un tono ed un messaggio diverso.


stanno bene le  battute ma non credo tu gradisca che ti definiscano uno che pensa con il pene


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Questa è una evidente stronzata, quindi visto che un male esiste dobbiamo accettarlo? Ma accettati tu i pedofili del cazzo anche, accetta tu gli stupratori, sono tutti mali che esistono e dobbiamo accettare e ridimensionarli così non ci sembreranno più bruttini, rendiamo il mondo una fornace di vizi, siamo comprensivi con le persone inferiori, mettiamoci al loro livello e via! Questo è il mondo che se viene accettato porterà tutto al termine, in un utilizzo esorbitante delle risorse reali e morali fino ad arrivare al fatto che non si vuole fare niente per cambiare qualcosa di comunque sbagliato.


Ma tipo che tradimento e pedofili/assassini/stupratori non c'entrano un cazzo? Ehhhhhhhhhhh?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> vabbè me ne farò una ragione..



Rimani anche ignorante, nel contesto.:rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Questa è una evidente stronzata, quindi visto che un male esiste dobbiamo accettarlo? Ma accettati tu i pedofili del cazzo anche, accetta tu gli stupratori, sono tutti mali che esistono e dobbiamo accettare e ridimensionarli così non ci sembreranno più bruttini,


Demagogia di bassa lega... Non ho parlato di accettare i mali a tutto campo e nessuno sano di mente dovrebbe abbassarsi a paragonare il peggior reato (peggiore anche perchè è contro la sopravvivenza stessa del genere umano ed è atavicamente ripugnante e inaccettabile in ogni cultura: è uno dei pochi dogmi universalmente riconosciuti) a comportamenti sicuramente (?) immorali, ma penalmente irrilevanti.



Daniele ha detto:


> rendiamo il mondo una fornace di vizi


Questa l'hai copiata dal processo a Giordano Bruno.

Nei tuoi scritti, fra le righe, il lettore attento ed avveduto può riconoscere il tuo progetto sociale ad ampio respiro che darebbe una sferzata a questo nostro tempo segnato da valori tratti da un capitalismo ormai in crisi irreversibile: importare in occidente il trendyssimo ed attualissimo taliban way of life. :up:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> stanno bene le  battute ma non credo tu gradisca che ti definiscano uno che pensa con il pene



Ma certo che no.:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Nei tuoi scritti, fra le righe, il lettore attento ed avveduto può riconoscere il tuo progetto sociale ad ampio respiro che darebbe una sferzata a questo nostro tempo segnato da valori tratti da un capitalismo ormai in crisi irreversibile: importare in occidente il trendyssimo ed attualissimo taliban way of life. :up:


si in tuta Blu, mantello rosso e D sul petto. :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2013)

*


PresidentlLBJ ha detto:



			Demagogia di bassa lega... Non ho parlato di accettare i mali a tutto campo e nessuno sano di mente dovrebbe abbassarsi a paragonare il peggior reato (peggiore anche perchè è contro la sopravvivenza stessa del genere umano ed è atavicamente ripugnante e inaccettabile in ogni cultura: è uno dei pochi dogmi universalmente riconosciuti) a comportamenti sicuramente (?) immorali, ma penalmente irrilevanti.
		
Clicca per espandere...

*


PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Questa l'hai copiata dal processo a Giordano Bruno.
> 
> Nei tuoi scritti, fra le righe, il lettore attento ed avveduto può riconoscere il tuo progetto sociale ad ampio respiro che darebbe una sferzata a questo nostro tempo segnato da valori tratti da un capitalismo ormai in crisi irreversibile: importare in occidente il trendyssimo ed attualissimo taliban way of life. :up:



President tu parli parli ma a quanto pare prendi spunto soltanto da quello di cui parli, senza leggere gli altri. In questa maniera ti poni come chi può o non può. Infatti ho notato che poco rispondi contro-battendo rimanendo in tema, ma esci fuori abbellendo il tutto con grazia e disinvoltura.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che per Ultimo sarebbe complicato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ma manco se mi pagate il viaggio!! me lo pagate? :rotfl:


Bando alle ciance... preferisco il mare. 

Sapevate che una spiaggia siciliana è stata definita la più pulita e bella del mondo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *
> 
> 
> President tu parli parli ma a quanto pare prendi spunto soltanto da quello di cui parli, senza leggere gli altri. In questa maniera ti poni come chi può o non può. Infatti ho notato che poco rispondi contro-battendo rimanendo in tema, ma esci fuori abbellendo il tutto con grazia e disinvoltura.*


*

Invece è rimasto in tema, ha risposto a Daniele e tu dovresti rosicare un po' meno. Vedo che non perdi l'abitudine, nonostante tutto.
Questa cosa di paragonare il tradimento alla pedofilia è una fesseria talmente stratosferica che mi domando come fate a non vergognarvi: Daniele a tirarla sempre in campo e tu a difenderlo pure.*


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Invece è rimasto in tema, ha risposto a Daniele e tu dovresti* rosicare *un po' meno. Vedo che non perdi l'abitudine, nonostante tutto.
> Questa cosa di paragonare il tradimento alla pedofilia è una fesseria talmente stratosferica che mi domando come fate a non vergognarvi: Daniele a tirarla sempre in campo e tu a difenderlo pure.


posto che trovo anch'io inopportuno il paragone,
non ti sembra di abusare del verbo rosicare?
è un po' che volevo dirvelo..ma davvero pensate che ci sia qualcuno che prova invidia qui?
oppure non ne conosco il vero significato


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> posto che trovo anch'io inopportuno il paragone,
> non ti sembra di abusare del verbo rosicare?
> è un po' che volevo dirvelo..ma davvero pensate che ci sia qualcuno che prova invidia qui?
> oppure non ne conosco il vero significato


Infatti non è propriamente invidia.
Non credo nemmeno io che ci sia invidia dietro a certe manifestazioni.
Rosichi quando pensi di essere furbo e gli altri smascherano il tuo gioco.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> President tu parli parli ma a quanto pare prendi spunto soltanto da quello di cui parli, senza leggere gli altri. In questa maniera ti poni come chi può o non può. Infatti ho notato che poco rispondi contro-battendo rimanendo in tema, ma esci fuori abbellendo il tutto con grazia e disinvoltura.


Veramente leggo quasi tutto. Le opinioni sono opinabili e spesso sono stronzate, anche e soprattutto le mie.

Però il gioco delle iperboli, dei paragoni, dei sensazionalismi per creare degli artifici e degli squilibri nel discorso, degli "effetti speciali" per cercare di imporre la propria visione e cercare di mettere fuori gioco gli altri equiparandoli ai rifiuti sociali è una pratica facile per chi la fa (qualsiasi comiziante da strapazzo ha decine di queste eruttazioni in tasca ed è pronto a lanciarle al popolo festante ed acclamante), ma è fastidiosa per chi la legge. A meno che non si pensi che tutti quelli che leggono siano coglioni.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Veramente leggo quasi tutto. Le opinioni sono opinabili e spesso sono stronzate, anche e soprattutto le mie.
> 
> Però il gioco delle iperboli, dei paragoni, dei sensazionalismi per creare degli artifici e degli squilibri nel discorso, degli "effetti speciali" per cercare di imporre la propria visione e cercare di mettere fuori gioco gli altri equiparandoli ai rifiuti sociali è una pratica facile per chi la fa (qualsiasi comiziante da strapazzo ha decine di queste eruttazioni in tasca ed è pronto a lanciarle al popolo festante ed acclamante), ma è fastidiosa per chi la legge. A meno che non si pensi che tutti quelli che leggono siano coglioni.



Vedi, scrivi giustamente per come la vedi tu. Io ho notato che nel risponderti sia io che sienne, cercavamo un certo confronto e non per risultare coglioni o cercare iperbole, entrambi in maniera diversa ti rispondevamo cercando un unico concetto, risposte a parte quella della telecom non ne ho avute. però il paragone telecom me lo sono scritto non l'ho rifiutato. 
Mi parli di imporre la propria visione! commentiamole le visioni scritte senza mettere in mezzo iperbole tipo telecom, magari altre si, inutile dirti quali, anche se sto cominciando a credere che forse sarebbe meglio. Ma si sa sono molto astruso nello scrivere e spesso anche molto astronzo.


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2013)

*Ascolta*



Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Assolutamente ragazzi non era mia intenzione fare il professore( oltretutto mi sembra di capire che sono il meno esperto qui) il mio problema era con un un utente qui che oltre ad offendere faceva della storia del puro sarcasmo,e siccome io mon ci ho trovato perniente da ridere,anzi fa ancora male oggi,permetti che lo ripago nella stessa maniera? Comunque a prescindere da questo vi volevo ringraziare tutti,mi avete dato delle vostre impressioni e critiche,che si mi immaginavo di ricevere,ma che comunque fanno bagaglio.se riusciró vi faro sapere tra un mesetto se la bimba mi rassomiglia visto che la mia prima era identica a me!!! Un salutone grande a tutti.


Ho espresso in maniera colorita la mia diffidenza e il mio disappunto.Hai scritto che ti faccio pena.La cosa è ricambiata.Non interverrò più!A tutti quelli che in qualche modo hanno sentenziato le modalità di questo tradimento defindendole non così gravi,vorrei ricordare che la mamma di due figlie in tenera età,le ha lasciate sole con il padre,per salire in moto con uno sconosciuto incontrato su internet per andarci a scopare in albergo!C'è tradimento e tradimento,non era solo una donna che piantava un marito in asso,era anche una madre.Se poi non ci vedete nulla di grave cazzi vostri,sia ben inteso che dei rossi che ho ricevuto mi ci pulisco serenamente il culo,perchè la mia idea,rimarrà tale.é una cosa esecrabile,ingiustificabile imperdonabile!Lascio spazio ad i moderni del forum....!


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho espresso in maniera colorita la mia diffidenza e il mio disappunto.Hai scritto che ti faccio pena.La cosa è ricambiata.Non interverrò più!A tutti quelli che in qualche modo hanno sentenziato le modalità di questo tradimento defindendole non così gravi,vorrei ricordare che la mamma di due figlie in tenera età,le ha lasciate sole con il padre,per salire in moto con uno sconosciuto incontrato su internet per andarci a scopare in albergo!C'è tradimento e tradimento,non era solo una donna che piantava un marito in asso,era anche una madre.Se poi non ci vedete nulla di grave cazzi vostri,sia ben inteso che dei rossi che ho ricevuto mi ci pulisco serenamente il culo,perchè la mia idea,rimarrà tale.é una cosa esecrabile,ingiustificabile imperdonabile!Lascio spazio ad i moderni del forum....!


:up:


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :up:


Altro rosso!


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Altro rosso!




io non posso approvarti...
ma cmq amico mio sti cazzi dei rossi:up:


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2013)

Ciao Oscuro,

 ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho espresso in maniera colorita la mia diffidenza e il mio disappunto.Hai scritto che ti faccio pena.La cosa è ricambiata.Non interverrò più!A tutti quelli che in qualche modo hanno sentenziato le modalità di questo tradimento defindendole non così gravi*,vorrei ricordare che la mamma di due figlie in tenera età,le ha lasciate sole con il padre,per salire in moto con uno sconosciuto incontrato su internet per andarci a scopare in albergo!*C'è tradimento e tradimento,non era solo una donna che piantava un marito in asso,era anche una madre.Se poi non ci vedete nulla di grave cazzi vostri,sia ben inteso che dei rossi che ho ricevuto mi ci pulisco serenamente il culo,perchè la mia idea,rimarrà tale.é una cosa esecrabile,ingiustificabile imperdonabile!Lascio spazio ad i moderni del forum....!


Oscuro, ho letto qualche giorno fa i primi post della discussione e poi oggi direttamente questo tuo. Condivido il fatto che il comportamento di questa donna appare egoista e sconsiderato. Ma molti traditori mettono in atto comportamenti simili e mi ci metto in mezzo pure io. Con la differenza che personalmente posso dire di non aver mai strumentalizzato i miei figli per andare a farmi una trombata. E ci mancherebbe pure. Ma penso che molti traditori sarebbero disposti a farlo. Perché? Perché nel delirio di sfruttare al massimo ogni occasione per quella botta di adrenalina, tutto viene in secondo piano. Questo non giustifica, certo. Ma io sono convinta che tutti i traditori, in un modo o in un altro, siano scesi a compromessi con sé stessi. Perciò...vero che c'è tradimento e tradimento. Ma coloro che tradiscono conservando un minimo di 'purezza' e gettando un pensiero agli altri oltre che a sé, non sono tantissimi alla fine. Con questo non voglio dire che i traditori siano tutti persone di merda. Ma che il tradimento, salvo rare eccezioni, è un comportamento di merda. Bisogna chiarirselo, questo.


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Altro rosso!


Vabbè, per quello che vale ho approvato il tuo intervento.


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Oscuro, ho letto qualche giorno fa i primi post della discussione e poi oggi direttamente questo tuo. Condivido il fatto che il comportamento di questa donna appare egoista e sconsiderato. Ma molti traditori mettono in atto comportamenti simili e mi ci metto in mezzo pure io. Con la differenza che personalmente posso dire di non aver mai strumentalizzato i miei figli per andare a farmi una trombata. E ci mancherebbe pure. Ma penso che molti traditori sarebbero disposti a farlo. Perché? Perché nel delirio di sfruttare al massimo ogni occasione per quella botta di adrenalina, tutto viene in secondo piano. Questo non giustifica, certo. Ma io sono convinta che tutti i traditori, in un modo o in un altro, siano scesi a compromessi con sé stessi. Perciò...vero che c'è tradimento e tradimento. Ma coloro che tradiscono conservando un minimo di 'purezza' e gettando un pensiero agli altri oltre che a sé, non sono tantissimi alla fine. Con questo non voglio dire che i traditori siano tutti persone di merda. Ma che il tradimento, salvo rare eccezioni, *è un comportamento di merda. Bisogna chiarirselo, questo*.



Ciao 

ho letto attentamente e concentrata ...

l'ultima frase ... deliziosa! :up:

sienne

PS: Oscuro l'latra approvazione ... mia


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho letto attentamente e concentrata ...
> 
> ...


Merito del corso di bon ton che ho fatto ultimamente


----------



## lunaiena (18 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> posto che trovo anch'io inopportuno il paragone,
> *non ti sembra di abusare del verbo rosicare?*
> è un po' che volevo dirvelo..ma davvero pensate che ci sia qualcuno che prova invidia qui?
> oppure non ne conosco il vero significato



concordo


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Oscuro, ho letto qualche giorno fa i primi post della discussione e poi oggi direttamente questo tuo. Condivido il fatto che il comportamento di questa donna appare egoista e sconsiderato. Ma molti traditori mettono in atto comportamenti simili e mi ci metto in mezzo pure io. Con la differenza che personalmente posso dire di non aver mai strumentalizzato i miei figli per andare a farmi una trombata. E ci mancherebbe pure. Ma penso che molti traditori sarebbero disposti a farlo. Perché? Perché nel delirio di sfruttare al massimo ogni occasione per quella botta di adrenalina, tutto viene in secondo piano. Questo non giustifica, certo. Ma io sono convinta che tutti i traditori, in un modo o in un altro, siano scesi a compromessi con sé stessi. Perciò...vero che c'è tradimento e tradimento. Ma *coloro che tradiscono conservando un minimo di 'purezza' e gettando un pensiero agli altri oltre che a sé, non sono tantissimi *alla fine. Con questo non voglio dire che i traditori siano tutti persone di merda. Ma che* il tradimento, salvo rare eccezioni, è un comportamento di merda. Bisogna chiarirselo*, questo.


Concordo. E concordo anche con Oscuro. Solo mi sembrava inopportuno dirlo ora a quell'utente che è riuscito ad andare oltre. Credo anche che moltissimi traditori o non ne abbiano coscienza o non vogliano ammetterlo. Succede anche ai traditi.


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. E concordo anche con Oscuro. Solo mi sembrava inopportuno dirlo ora a *quell'utente che è riuscito ad andare oltre*. Credo anche che moltissimi traditori o non ne abbiano coscienza o non vogliano ammetterlo. Succede anche ai traditi.


Su questo sono d'accordo. Ognuno di noi fa le proprie scelte, si dà per scontato che le facciamo a ragion veduta. Anche il perdono è una scelta valida, se si riesce a sostenerla fino in fondo, senza rancori repressi.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Oscuro, ho letto qualche giorno fa i primi post della discussione e poi oggi direttamente questo tuo. Condivido il fatto che il comportamento di questa donna appare egoista e sconsiderato. Ma molti traditori mettono in atto comportamenti simili e mi ci metto in mezzo pure io. Con la differenza che personalmente posso dire di non aver mai strumentalizzato i miei figli per andare a farmi una trombata. E ci mancherebbe pure. Ma penso che molti traditori sarebbero disposti a farlo. Perché? Perché nel delirio di sfruttare al massimo ogni occasione per quella botta di adrenalina, tutto viene in secondo piano. Questo non giustifica, certo. Ma io sono convinta che tutti i traditori, in un modo o in un altro, siano scesi a compromessi con sé stessi. Perciò...vero che c'è tradimento e tradimento. Ma coloro che tradiscono conservando un minimo di 'purezza' e gettando un pensiero agli altri oltre che a sé, non sono tantissimi alla fine. Con questo non voglio dire che i traditori siano tutti persone di merda. Ma che il tradimento, salvo rare eccezioni, è un comportamento di merda. Bisogna chiarirselo, questo.


Poche volte dissento da quello che scrivi, non mettendo in dubbio che tu abbia in qualche maniera mai strumentalizzato i tuoi figli, mi pongo una domanda Harley, ma per strumentalizzare i figli è necessario togliere loro del tempo o dedicargli del tempo di qualità e senza che questa abbia nei comportamenti di chi tradisce influenza sugli umori che traspaiono, vuoi o non vuoi. Non mi rivolgo a te Harley, prendo soltanto  spunto per fare la domanda sopra.


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Oscuro, ho letto qualche giorno fa i primi post della discussione e poi oggi direttamente questo tuo. Condivido il fatto che il comportamento di questa donna appare egoista e sconsiderato. Ma molti traditori mettono in atto comportamenti simili e mi ci metto in mezzo pure io. Con la differenza che personalmente posso dire di non aver mai strumentalizzato i miei figli per andare a farmi una trombata. E ci mancherebbe pure. Ma penso che molti traditori sarebbero disposti a farlo. Perché? Perché nel delirio di sfruttare al massimo ogni occasione per quella botta di adrenalina, tutto viene in secondo piano. Questo non giustifica, certo. Ma io sono convinta che tutti i traditori, in un modo o in un altro, siano scesi a compromessi con sé stessi. Perciò...vero che c'è tradimento e tradimento. Ma coloro che tradiscono conservando un minimo di 'purezza' e gettando un pensiero agli altri oltre che a sé, non sono tantissimi alla fine. Con questo non voglio dire che i traditori siano tutti persone di merda. Ma che il tradimento, salvo rare eccezioni, è un comportamento di merda. Bisogna chiarirselo, questo.


Si,ma trovo vergognoso lasciare le figlie al marito,salire su una moto di uno sconosciuto davanti alla tua famiglia e con una scusa andarselo a trombare!Sta storia mi manda fuori dalla grazia di dio,sono contrario ai tradimenti in generale,ma questa scena è scabrosa!Se poi per le solite teste di cazzo una madre che agisce così rientra nella normalità,problemi loro!Io trovo schifoso il suo agire e vergognoso l'agire di andrea.


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. E concordo anche con Oscuro. Solo mi sembrava inopportuno dirlo ora a quell'utente che è riuscito ad andare oltre. Credo anche che moltissimi traditori o non ne abbiano coscienza o non vogliano ammetterlo. Succede anche ai traditi.


E qui che avete sbagliato!Non è andato oltre,ha vigliaccamente abbassato la testa,se fosse andato oltre non avrebbe avuto ragione di scrivere qui!Spesso non solo non capisco i codardi,faccio  anche fatica a capire chi non riesce a definirli tali!


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2013)

*Sono*

Sono convinto che anche traditori convinti come lothar o tebe si siano schifati nel leggere modalità di tradimento simili.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E qui che avete sbagliato!Non è andato oltre,ha vigliaccamente abbassato la testa,se fosse andato oltre non avrebbe avuto ragione di scrivere qui!Spesso non solo non capisco i codardi,faccio  anche fatica a capire chi non riesce a definirli tali!


Sinceramente non so perché abbia scritto. Forse voleva far leggere alla moglie commenti come i tuoi. Io l'ho immaginato in un momento delicato in cui non mi son sentita di infierire.


----------



## Camomilla (18 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinceramente non so perché abbia scritto. Forse voleva far leggere alla moglie commenti come i tuoi. Io l'ho immaginato in un momento delicato in cui non mi son sentita di infierire.


Leggo il 3D da qualche giorno...immedesimandomi con Andrea non sapevo cosa scrivere,ha preso una legnata indescrivibile!!!Ma poteva immaginare che sua moglie saliva sulla  moto di quello davanti ai suoi occhi per andare a trombare????Ma come si fa a pensare che la persona che vive con noi da una vita ci incula in un modo simile??Provate a pensare...avete ragione tutti e nessuno...cerchiamo di difenderci da tutti gli attacchi che la vita ci scatena contro e abbiamo due certezze,la morte e le persone con cui abbiamo deciso di vivere (possibilmente per sempre),le abbiamo scelte perchè pensiamo di poter condividere con loro ogni attimo della nostra vita,perciò anche gli amici nuovi di qualunque sesso appartengano..Perciò...siate comprensivi con Andrea 


P.S: OSCURO...sei acidello,troppo...sarà mica l'andropausa???


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Leggo il 3D da qualche giorno...immedesimandomi con Andrea non sapevo cosa scrivere,ha preso una legnata indescrivibile!!!Ma poteva immaginare che sua moglie saliva sulla  moto di quello davanti ai suoi occhi per andare a trombare????Ma come si fa a pensare che la persona che vive con noi da una vita ci incula in un modo simile??Provate a pensare...avete ragione tutti e nessuno...cerchiamo di difenderci da tutti gli attacchi che la vita ci scatena contro e abbiamo due certezze,la morte e le persone con cui abbiamo deciso di vivere (possibilmente per sempre),le abbiamo scelte perchè pensiamo di poter condividere con loro ogni attimo della nostra vita,perciò anche gli amici nuovi di qualunque sesso appartengano..Perciò...siate comprensivi con Andrea
> 
> 
> P.S: OSCURO...sei acidello,troppo...sarà mica l'andropausa???


La questione non è che lui abbia avuto fiducia nella moglie, questo dovrebbe essere normale, ma ha lasciato perplessi che, dopo che ha saputo tutto, sia riuscito a superare il fatto.


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2013)

*Camilla*



Camomilla ha detto:


> Leggo il 3D da qualche giorno...immedesimandomi con Andrea non sapevo cosa scrivere,ha preso una legnata indescrivibile!!!Ma poteva immaginare che sua moglie saliva sulla moto di quello davanti ai suoi occhi per andare a trombare????Ma come si fa a pensare che la persona che vive con noi da una vita ci incula in un modo simile??Provate a pensare...avete ragione tutti e nessuno...cerchiamo di difenderci da tutti gli attacchi che la vita ci scatena contro e abbiamo due certezze,la morte e le persone con cui abbiamo deciso di vivere (possibilmente per sempre),le abbiamo scelte perchè pensiamo di poter condividere con loro ogni attimo della nostra vita,perciò anche gli amici nuovi di qualunque sesso appartengano..Perciò...siate comprensivi con Andrea
> 
> 
> P.S: OSCURO...sei acidello,troppo...sarà mica l'andropausa???


Ma acidello di cosa?solo perchè ho  il coraggio di scrivere ciò che mi fa schifo?Certo non poteva immaginare,o forse si,ma una volta scoperta la verità cosa ha fatto?
Sinceramente sono molto comprensivo verso le sofferenze in generale,sono comprensivo verso la malattia,non riesco ad essere comprensivo verso gli imbelli,che per paura del nulla preferiscono lo schifo!Camomilla,va bene la comprensione,ma esiste anche l'indignazione,e un minimo di amor proprio,ogni tanto.Volersi bene no?


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> La questione non è che lui abbia avuto fiducia nella moglie, questo dovrebbe essere normale, ma ha lasciato perplessi che, dopo che ha saputo tutto, sia riuscito a superare il fatto.


Lo ha superato tanto velocemente da farci anche il terzo figlio...!


----------



## Camomilla (18 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La questione non è che lui abbia avuto fiducia nella moglie, questo dovrebbe essere normale, ma ha lasciato perplessi che, dopo che ha saputo tutto, sia riuscito a superare il fatto.



E' incinta!!E lui sarà fuori come un balcone per tutti gli eventi...dopo...ci penserà dopo


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lo ha superato tanto velocemente da farci anche il terzo figlio...!


Lo fanno in tante. Anche qui qualcuno teorizza che sono sciocchezzuole.


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2013)

*Camomilla*



Camomilla ha detto:


> E' incinta!!E lui sarà fuori come un balcone per tutti gli eventi...dopo...ci penserà dopo


Ah ecco ci penserà dopo,pensarci prima no?in effetti sti cazzi di un'altra creatura che viene su basi non proprio solidissime.....complimenti anche a te.


----------



## Camomilla (18 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma acidello di cosa?solo perchè ho  il coraggio di scrivere ciò che mi fa schifo?Certo non poteva immaginare,o forse si,ma una volta scoperta la verità cosa ha fatto?
> Sinceramente sono molto comprensivo verso le sofferenze in generale,sono comprensivo verso la malattia,non riesco ad essere comprensivo verso gli imbelli,che per paura del nulla preferiscono lo schifo!Camomilla,va bene la comprensione,ma esiste anche l'indignazione,e un minimo di amor proprio,ogni tanto.Volersi bene no?


Cos'ha fatto???!!E' frastornato...è difficile ragionare lucidamente quando non capisci più un cazzo...Fai bene a indignarti e a scrivere ciò che pensi ma RISPETTO PER CHI SOFFRE FOREVER!!Mi ho spiegata???


----------



## Camomilla (18 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ecco ci penserà dopo,pensarci prima no?in effetti sti cazzi di un'altra creatura che viene su basi non proprio solidissime.....complimenti anche a te.


L'ha fatto per tenersi la moglie,non era lucido..dagli il tempo..spero comunque che vada tutto per il meglio... dagli errori si impara


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> L'ha fatto per tenersi la moglie,non era lucido..dagli il tempo..spero comunque che vada tutto per il meglio... dagli errori si impara


Però tu sei più aperta nei confronti degli errori che non toccano te.


----------



## Camomilla (18 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però tu sei più aperta nei confronti degli errori che non toccano te.


Ho fatto un errore simile...ho sposato mio marito dopo aver saputo del "tradimento" di lui con una delle persone a cui ero più affezionata (che infatti l'ha smerdato,tiè)ero fuori di testa,dopo 15 anni di sicurezza tutto mi stava sfuggendo di mano..l'ho fatto per legarlo,avrei fatto lo stesso se avessi avuto tempo?Non lo so....per questo capisco..NON ERO LUCIDA!!!NON HO AVUTO TEMPO PER PENSARE e così Andrea..


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Poche volte dissento da quello che scrivi, non mettendo in dubbio che tu abbia in qualche maniera mai strumentalizzato i tuoi figli, mi pongo una domanda Harley, ma* per strumentalizzare i figli è necessario togliere loro del tempo *o dedicargli del tempo di qualità e senza *che questa abbia nei comportamenti di chi tradisce influenza sugli umori che traspaiono*, vuoi o non vuoi. Non mi rivolgo a te Harley, prendo soltanto  spunto per fare la domanda sopra.


Non so se ho capito bene la domanda, ma provo a risponderti. Io per strumentalizzare un figlio mi riferisco al fatto di coinvolgerlo nel tradimento, usandolo come pretesto per incontrare l'amante o mettendolo in qualche modo in contatto con lui per facilitare un incontro, per creare occasioni (tempo fa qualcuno aveva parlato di vedersi con l'amante insieme ai figli per passare dei momenti di svago...:unhappy Per me questa è una delle cose peggiori che si possano fare ed è un sintomo della parziale perdita di lucidità di chi tradisce, che mette le proprie priorità al di sopra di tutto. Tutto il resto non lo vedo come uno 'strumentalizzare' un figlio, ma piuttosto un coinvolgere indirettamente un figlio, suo malgrado, nelle proprie vicende personali: ogni incontro, ogni weekend passato insieme all'amante, ogni serata 'trasgressiva' presuppone un allontanamento dalla famiglia, un pensare ad altro, un essere altrove. E non è un normale 'prendersi i propri spazi', questa è una gran cazzata. I miei figli, le volte che uscivo di casa per farmi i fatti miei, soffrivano e io lo so. In questo senso anch'io sono stata un'egoista. Per fortuna lo sono stata per un tempo sufficientemente breve. Oggi che sono separata, se parlo con mia figlia lei ammette lucidamente che è molto più serena ora di quando mi vedeva uscire la sera lasciando a casa il suo papà. Perché oggi il mio tempo, quando i figli stanno con me, è tutto per loro, anche se accanto a me c'è il mio compagno. E quando prendo i miei spazi i miei figli hanno ben chiaro perché li prendo e cosa vado a fare: questa condivisione *vera *dà loro serenità, stabilità. Cosa che quando tradisci, volente o nolente, viene a mancare. Per un figlio anche una telefonata 'misteriosa' del genitore diventa fonte di ansia... almeno questo ho visto io nei miei figli. E l'ho visto, caro Ultimo, anche se mi è costato vederlo e mi costa ammetterlo. Un saluto


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ho fatto un errore simile...ho sposato mio marito dopo aver saputo del "tradimento" di lui con una delle persone a cui ero più affezionata (che infatti l'ha smerdato,tiè)ero fuori di testa,dopo 15 anni di sicurezza tutto mi stava sfuggendo di mano..l'ho fatto per legarlo,avrei fatto lo stesso se avessi avuto tempo?Non lo so....per questo capisco..NON ERO LUCIDA!!!NON HO AVUTO TEMPO PER PENSARE e così Andrea..


Allora capisci benissimo anche il tradimento: non erano lucidi.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non so se ho capito bene la domanda, ma provo a risponderti. Io per strumentalizzare un figlio mi riferisco al fatto di coinvolgerlo nel tradimento, usandolo come pretesto per incontrare l'amante o mettendolo in qualche modo in contatto con lui per facilitare un incontro, per creare occasioni (tempo fa qualcuno aveva parlato di vedersi con l'amante insieme ai figli per passare dei momenti di svago...:unhappy Per me questa è una delle cose peggiori che si possano fare ed è un sintomo della parziale perdita di lucidità di chi tradisce, che mette le proprie priorità al di sopra di tutto. Tutto il resto non lo vedo come uno 'strumentalizzare' un figlio, ma piuttosto un coinvolgere indirettamente un figlio, suo malgrado, nelle proprie vicende personali: ogni incontro, ogni weekend passato insieme all'amante, ogni serata 'trasgressiva' presuppone un allontanamento dalla famiglia, un pensare ad altro, un essere altrove. E non è un normale 'prendersi i propri spazi', questa è una gran cazzata. I miei figli, le volte che uscivo di casa per farmi i fatti miei, soffrivano e io lo so. In questo senso anch'io sono stata un'egoista. Per fortuna lo sono stata per un tempo sufficientemente breve. Oggi che sono separata, se parlo con mia figlia lei ammette lucidamente che è molto più serena ora di quando mi vedeva uscire la sera lasciando a casa il suo papà. Perché oggi il mio tempo, quando i figli stanno con me, è tutto per loro, anche se accanto a me c'è il mio compagno. E quando prendo i miei spazi i miei figli hanno ben chiaro perché li prendo e cosa vado a fare: questa condivisione *vera *dà loro serenità, stabilità. Cosa che quando tradisci, volente o nolente, viene a mancare. Per un figlio anche una telefonata 'misteriosa' del genitore diventa fonte di ansia... almeno questo ho visto io nei miei figli. E l'ho visto, caro Ultimo, anche se mi è costato vederlo e mi costa ammetterlo. Un saluto


:up:


----------



## free (18 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non so se ho capito bene la domanda, ma provo a risponderti. Io per strumentalizzare un figlio mi riferisco al fatto di coinvolgerlo nel tradimento, usandolo come pretesto per incontrare l'amante o mettendolo in qualche modo in contatto con lui per facilitare un incontro, per creare occasioni (tempo fa qualcuno aveva parlato di vedersi con l'amante insieme ai figli per passare dei momenti di svago...:unhappy Per me questa è una delle cose peggiori che si possano fare ed è un sintomo della parziale perdita di lucidità di chi tradisce, che mette le proprie priorità al di sopra di tutto. Tutto il resto non lo vedo come uno 'strumentalizzare' un figlio, ma piuttosto un coinvolgere indirettamente un figlio, suo malgrado, nelle proprie vicende personali: ogni incontro, ogni weekend passato insieme all'amante, ogni serata 'trasgressiva' presuppone un allontanamento dalla famiglia, un pensare ad altro, un essere altrove. E non è un normale 'prendersi i propri spazi', questa è una gran cazzata.* I miei figli, le volte che uscivo di casa per farmi i fatti miei, soffrivano e io lo so. *In questo senso anch'io sono stata un'egoista. Per fortuna lo sono stata per un tempo sufficientemente breve. Oggi che sono separata, se parlo con mia figlia lei ammette lucidamente che è molto più serena ora di quando mi vedeva uscire la sera lasciando a casa il suo papà. Perché oggi il mio tempo, quando i figli stanno con me, è tutto per loro, anche se accanto a me c'è il mio compagno. E quando prendo i miei spazi i miei figli hanno ben chiaro perché li prendo e cosa vado a fare: questa condivisione *vera *dà loro serenità, stabilità. Cosa che quando tradisci, volente o nolente, viene a mancare. Per un figlio anche una telefonata 'misteriosa' del genitore diventa fonte di ansia... almeno questo ho visto io nei miei figli. E l'ho visto, caro Ultimo, anche se mi è costato vederlo e mi costa ammetterlo. Un saluto


io non capisco come mai i figli a casa con il padre debbano per forza soffrire
è il babbo, mica barbablù
sarò limitata, ma l'idea dei figli che sicuramente languono, seppur in compagnia di un genitore, mi pare bizzarra


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> io non capisco come mai i figli a casa con il padre debbano per forza soffrire
> è il babbo, mica barbablù
> sarò limitata, ma l'idea dei figli che sicuramente languono, seppur in compagnia di un genitore, mi pare bizzarra


Quoto
esattamente come mi vedono uscire con amiche o per lavoro non capisco come possano notare la differenza se esco con un uomo.
io credo che dipenda dal clima che si lascia.
sulle telefonate posso capire infatti non ho mai ricevuto chiamate in presenza dei miei figli


----------



## contepinceton (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> esattamente come mi vedono uscire con amiche o per lavoro non capisco come possano notare la differenza se esco con un uomo.
> io credo che dipenda dal clima che si lascia.
> sulle telefonate posso capire infatti non ho mai ricevuto chiamate in presenza dei miei figli


Penso che dipenda 
da che cosa fa o dice l'altro genitore che resta con i figli...
E da quello che dice loro no?

Se quello che resta a casa sa benissimo che cosa vai a fare con un altro uomo...
La vedo molto dura per lui essere sereno e sorridente...

No?


----------



## free (19 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Penso che dipenda
> da che cosa fa o dice l'altro genitore che resta con i figli...
> E da quello che dice loro no?
> 
> ...



vabbè, ma allora anche per le tasse, o una giornata storta, o se non si è in forma, mangiato pesante, qualsiasi cosa...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Penso che dipenda
> da che cosa fa o dice l'altro genitore che resta con i figli...
> E da quello che dice loro no?
> 
> ...


Assolutamente si. Parlavo di quando nessuno sa
infatti mai nella vita uscirei con un uomo sapendo che mio marito sa e che é così poco intelligente da parlarne con i miei figli
idem se sapessi che lui é a casa e sta male
a quel punto prima risolverei a casa e poi vedrei l'altro
solo una volta mi é successo che il mio piccolo per un capriccio si é messo a piangere mentre stavo uscendo. Sms in cui ho dato buca e serata con il piccolo in cui ho spiegato che non posso esserci sempre e che anche se unbacsera esco non succede nulla
non mi é più accaduto ma fosse successo altre volte l'uomo con cui tradivo ha sempre saputo che i miei figli sempre e comunque avevano la precdenza su di lui


----------



## contepinceton (19 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma allora anche per le tasse, o una giornata storta, o se non si è in forma, mangiato pesante, qualsiasi cosa...


Quando avrai figli capirai...
Esempio io so che mia figlia non mi ha mai visto come quando mia moglie si è ammalata.
Io sai credevo di darle da intendere...
Ma visto che di colpo ho dovuto io occuparmi di cose che lei vedeva sempre fare da sua madre e dalle altre mamme, tipo che so andare dalle maestre...

Fu proprio dopo un innocene ritiro della pagella che lei se ne uscì con....

Ma papi la mamma muore?

Ci sono faccende che non so proprio come facciano a intuire...

Ho notato che mia figlia teme moltissimo un certo mio muso di pietra...
Dice cha faccio il muso di pietra...

Ma ti parlo che so...


Prova a pensare che so...
Un'animata discussione
Lui e lei che urlano 
Poi lei se ne va sbattendo la porta...

E ti trovi sto figlio che ti dice...ma la mamma dove vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?

E che gli dici?

A ballare?
Dal dottore?

Ma hai tu la più pallida idea di come si riducono certe donne quando hanno da troieggiare in giro? Eh?


----------



## free (19 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando avrai figli capirai...
> Esempio io so che mia figlia non mi ha mai visto come quando mia moglie si è ammalata.
> Io sai credevo di darle da intendere...
> Ma visto che di colpo ho dovuto io occuparmi di cose che lei vedeva sempre fare da sua madre e dalle altre mamme, tipo che so andare dalle maestre...
> ...



no
però credo che se non si abbia nemmeno il desiderio di salvare la apparenze per non mettere in mezzo la famiglia, ci sia ben poco da salvare
una "sana ipocrisia" è auspicbile, in questi casi
sarà brutto dirlo, ma è preferibile al seminare vento e raccogliere tempesta, secondo me


----------



## Camomilla (19 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora capisci benissimo anche il tradimento: non erano lucidi.


Capisco che quando si supera un certo limite si perde lucidità perchè l'adrenalina ecc. ecc..bla bla bla prendono il sopravvento.Basterebbe tenersi lontani da certe situazioni...non è difficile,è più difficile recuperare dopo aver fatto il danno...Mi è capitato più di una volta di avere la tentazione di cedere alla proposta del caffè o dell'aperitivo da parte di personaggi simpatici e affascinanti ma PERICOLOSI,la posta in gioco era troppo alta...e non ho avuto problemi a rispondere NO!E non mi sono mai pentita


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> io non capisco come mai i figli a casa con il padre debbano per forza soffrire
> è il babbo, mica barbablù
> sarò limitata, ma l'idea dei figli che sicuramente languono, seppur in compagnia di un genitore, mi pare bizzarra


Non mi sono spiegata bene. Non ho detto che soffrivano perché stavano col papà. Oggi passano molto tempo soli col padre, e lui è un padre in gambissima... tra poco partiranno pure tutti e tre insieme per una vacanza e sono entusiasti  La spiegazione di quello che volevo dire sta in qualche riga più in là forse ti è sfuggita: una donna che esce la sera o passa la notte fuori per andare a scopare in giro racconta balle in casa, si accorda prima con l'amante, ha i suoi giri e tutto questo, per quello che ho sperimentato io, è poco compatibile con la vita familiare. Tutto questo un figlio (o forse solo i miei figli, magari perché sono più sensibili, boh) lo sente. I miei figli se lo chiedevano perché la mamma uscisse così spesso e il papà no. Oggi per loro io sono molto più presente. E se esco per andare, che ne so, a teatro col mio compagno, loro sanno che vado a teatro, sentono che io non racconto balle e che sono sincera con loro. Prima non era così, percepivano qualcosa di strano e un po' d'ansia l'avevano. Spero sia più chiaro ciò che volevo dire.


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma allora anche per le tasse, o una giornata storta, o se non si è in forma, mangiato pesante, qualsiasi cosa...


No, non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> no
> però credo che se non si abbia nemmeno il desiderio di salvare la apparenze per non mettere in mezzo la famiglia, ci sia ben poco da salvare
> una "sana ipocrisia" è auspicbile, in questi casi
> sarà brutto dirlo, ma è preferibile al seminare vento e raccogliere tempesta, secondo me


Boh, non so che visione avete della famiglia. Per me la famiglia è stare insieme e condividere la vita quotidiana. Ci può stare l'uscita con gli amici, certo, ma una volta ogni tanto: in una famiglia unita e serena è l'eccezione, non la regola. Una donna che tradisce regolarmente deve gestirsi una doppia vita. E se qualcuno pensa che queste cose i figli non le percepiscano, nonostante si tenti di salvare le apparenze, vuol dire che non si rende conto di quanto spesso il tradimento sia il sintomo di una relazione già molto compromessa. E nemmeno di quanto i bambini siano intuitivi e ricettivi, nonostante a noi faccia molto comodo credere il contrario.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Boh, non so che visione avete della famiglia. Per me la famiglia è stare insieme e condividere la vita quotidiana. Ci può stare l'uscita con gli amici, certo, ma una volta ogni tanto: in una famiglia unita e serena è l'eccezione, non la regola. Una donna che tradisce regolarmente deve gestirsi una doppia vita. E se qualcuno pensa che queste cose i figli non le percepiscano, nonostante si tenti di salvare le apparenze, vuol dire che non si rende conto di quanto spesso il tradimento sia il sintomo di una relazione già molto compromessa. E nemmeno di quanto i bambini siano intuitivi e ricettivi, nonostante a noi faccia molto comodo credere il contrario.


Io sono sempre uscita una volta ogni 15 gg con le mie amiche non credo sia stato un dramma per la mia famiglia.
L'ho fatto anche questa sera.
Se dovevo vedere lui lo facevo al posto di vedere loro. Altrimenti prendevo mezZa giornata di permesso mentre i miei figli erano a scuola.
Dipende da come si vive la relazione credo
I miei figli erano e sono sereni.
Li ho sentiti più volte parlare con gli amici e dire che sono contenti che mamma e papá so vogliono bene.
Il giorno che mi accorgero che qualcosa li turba modificheró la mia vita in un secondo


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono sempre uscita una volta ogni 15 gg con le mie amiche non credo sia stato un dramma per la mia famiglia.
> L'ho fatto anche questa sera.
> Se dovevo vedere lui lo facevo al posto di vedere loro. Altrimenti prendevo mezZa giornata di permesso mentre i miei figli erano a scuola.
> Dipende da come si vive la relazione credo
> ...


Non so che dirti, ovvio che ognuno parla della propria esperienza. Io ho parlato dei miei figli e della mia famiglia. Che prima della crisi era una famiglia unita, in cui io ero abituata a condividere tutto, anche coi figli. Per me la sincerità anche nei loro confronti è sempre stata la base del nostro rapporto e nel periodo in cui ho tradito è mancata a me per prima . I miei figli non erano molto sereni in quel periodo, forse perché non lo ero io, forse perché mi vedevano sfuggente, poco disposta a dare spiegazioni precise sui miei spostamenti. E comunque c'è da dire che io sono forse eccessivamente attenta: i miei figli soffrivano, ma non è che avessero sintomi di disagio. Erano sfumature che io coglievo... più che altro un po' d'ansia per il fatto di non capire bene il perché del mio cambiamento. Poi ripeto, la mia situazione familiare era molto compromessa perché entrambi eravamo consapevoli della portata dei nostri problemi. Chiaro che quando uno dei due è totalmente all'oscuro, è più facile mantenere un apparente equilibrio.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non so che dirti, ovvio che ognuno parla della propria esperienza. Io ho parlato dei miei figli e della mia famiglia. Che prima della crisi era una famiglia unita, in cui io ero abituata a condividere tutto, anche coi figli. Per me la sincerità anche nei loro confronti è sempre stata la base del nostro rapporto e nel periodo in cui ho tradito è mancata a me per prima . I miei figli non erano molto sereni in quel periodo, forse perché non lo ero io, forse perché mi vedevano sfuggente, poco disposta a dare spiegazioni precise sui miei spostamenti. E comunque c'è da dire che io sono forse eccessivamente attenta: i miei figli soffrivano, ma non è che avessero sintomi di disagio. Erano sfumature che io coglievo... più che altro un po' d'ansia per il fatto di non capire bene il perché del mio cambiamento. Poi ripeto, la mia situazione familiare era molto compromessa perché entrambi eravamo consapevoli della portata dei nostri problemi. Chiaro che quando uno dei due è totalmente all'oscuro, è più facile mantenere un apparente equilibrio.


Certo. Abbiamo situazioni diverse e sicuramente un approccio diverso. Sai come la penso ce lo siamo dette tante volte. Abbiamo pensieri diversi anche sil dopo separazione
Due approcci diametralmentei opposti e credo che l'importante sia che i figli di entrambe siano sereni


----------



## Ultimo (19 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non so se ho capito bene la domanda, ma provo a risponderti. Io per strumentalizzare un figlio mi riferisco al fatto di coinvolgerlo nel tradimento, usandolo come pretesto per incontrare l'amante o mettendolo in qualche modo in contatto con lui per facilitare un incontro, per creare occasioni (tempo fa qualcuno aveva parlato di vedersi con l'amante insieme ai figli per passare dei momenti di svago...:unhappy Per me questa è una delle cose peggiori che si possano fare ed è un sintomo della parziale perdita di lucidità di chi tradisce, che mette le proprie priorità al di sopra di tutto. Tutto il resto non lo vedo come uno 'strumentalizzare' un figlio, ma piuttosto un coinvolgere indirettamente un figlio, suo malgrado, nelle proprie vicende personali: ogni incontro, ogni weekend passato insieme all'amante, ogni serata 'trasgressiva' presuppone un allontanamento dalla famiglia, un pensare ad altro, un essere altrove. E non è un normale 'prendersi i propri spazi', questa è una gran cazzata. I miei figli, le volte che uscivo di casa per farmi i fatti miei, soffrivano e io lo so. In questo senso anch'io sono stata un'egoista. Per fortuna lo sono stata per un tempo sufficientemente breve. Oggi che sono separata, se parlo con mia figlia lei ammette lucidamente che è molto più serena ora di quando mi vedeva uscire la sera lasciando a casa il suo papà. Perché oggi il mio tempo, quando i figli stanno con me, è tutto per loro, anche se accanto a me c'è il mio compagno. E quando prendo i miei spazi i miei figli hanno ben chiaro perché li prendo e cosa vado a fare: questa condivisione *vera *dà loro serenità, stabilità. Cosa che quando tradisci, volente o nolente, viene a mancare. Per un figlio anche una telefonata 'misteriosa' del genitore diventa fonte di ansia... almeno questo ho visto io nei miei figli. E l'ho visto, caro Ultimo, anche se mi è costato vederlo e mi costa ammetterlo. Un saluto



:smile: Cara Sole, le azioni hanno anche delle reazioni e non è detto che debbano avere come risposta azione fisica."Probabilmente quella fisica si ha dopo e probabilmente non sempre etc etc". Lo strumentalizzare il plagiare il manipolare può avvenire in maniera psichica. Tu hai fatto l'esempio di tua figlia dove questa alla fine si è esternata, e tu stessa scrivi adesso è più serena. Perdonami se non capisco, io credimi non voglio insistere, nè è mia intenzione incaponirmi soprattutto con te.


----------



## free (19 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Boh, non so che visione avete della famiglia. Per me la famiglia è stare insieme e condividere la vita quotidiana. Ci può stare l'uscita con gli amici, certo, ma una volta ogni tanto: in una famiglia unita e serena è l'eccezione, non la regola. Una donna che tradisce regolarmente deve gestirsi una doppia vita. E se qualcuno pensa che queste cose i figli non le percepiscano, nonostante si tenti di salvare le apparenze, vuol dire che non si rende conto di quanto spesso il tradimento sia il sintomo di una relazione già molto compromessa. E nemmeno di quanto i bambini siano intuitivi e ricettivi, nonostante a noi faccia molto comodo credere il contrario.



credo che questo sia un caso un po' particolare, ossia di una donna che ha l'amante, lo vede spesso e il marito, che sa, trasmette la sua inquietudine ai figli
insomma un sasso lanciato in uno stagno, una reazione a catena
invece io dicevo che mi sembra che un po' di buon senso possa permettere di gestire bene i figli, lasciandoli fuori da tutto 'sto casino

discussione recente tra amici: muore il nonno paterno, la madre dei nipoti, separata, si presenta al funerale e viene trattata male dalla suocera
a parte il fatto che la suocera sia una gran maleducata, alcuni miei amici sostenevano che la nuora separata ha fatto bene lo stesso ad andare al funerale, pur sapendo di essere poco gradita, per stare vicino ai figli
io ed altri invece dicevamo che i figli erano col padre, e quindi ben accuditi
non so chi abbia ragione, fatto sta che alla fine i figli hanno assistito al disprezzo della suocera verso la nuora


----------



## ilnikko (19 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...discussione recente tra amici: muore il nonno paterno, la madre dei nipoti, separata, si presenta al funerale e viene trattata male dalla suocera
> a parte il fatto che la suocera sia una gran maleducata, alcuni miei amici sostenevano che la nuora separata ha fatto bene lo stesso ad andare al funerale, pur sapendo di essere poco gradita, per stare vicino ai figli
> io ed altri invece dicevamo che i figli erano col padre, e quindi ben accuditi
> non so chi abbia ragione, fatto sta che alla fine i figli hanno assistito al disprezzo della suocera verso la nuora


Magari è andata solo per rispetto dell'ex suocero e non per stare vicino ai figli.....bo'


----------



## free (19 Giugno 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Magari è andata solo per rispetto dell'ex suocero e non per stare vicino ai figli.....bo'



no, almeno lei ha detto che preferiva esserci per stare vicino ai figli
comunque a quanto pare il suocero non la odiava come la suocera, meno:singleeye:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Magari è andata solo per rispetto dell'ex suocero e non per stare vicino ai figli.....bo'



Personalmente, penso che mi sarei chiesta che cosa voleva mia suocera... il suocero bene o male è al di là del pensare al rispetto, mentre la donna è quella che attualmente soffre.

Certo, se magari i figli volevano assolutamente anche la madre, è un altro paio di maniche...

Ma la suocera sapeva che la nuora sarebbe andata? Cambia le cose se aveva già espresso una opinione a riguardo.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> io non capisco come mai i figli a casa con il padre debbano per forza soffrire
> è il babbo, mica barbablù
> sarò limitata, ma l'idea dei figli che sicuramente languono, seppur in compagnia di un genitore, mi pare bizzarra



Il clima free, forse sarà quello, le percezioni e l'unità familiare e tutto resto sono fondamentali per un clima sereno.

Alcune volte io vado a pescare con mio figlio il grande, e alcune volte il figlio piccolo ha espresso i suoi malumori, sia io che la madre ci siamo rapportati con lui in quella maniera che soltanto dove c'è serenità si può. 

Non credo sia necessario andare a spiegare il significato di "percezioni, serenità familiare, e via discorrendo.... come non credo sia necessario andare a spiegare sentirsi in colpa se al posto di andare a pescare si vada da un amante, non credo ci si possa sentire bene e dare percezione di un benessere ai figli.


----------



## Carola (19 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non so che dirti, ovvio che ognuno parla della propria esperienza. Io ho parlato dei miei figli e della mia famiglia. Che prima della crisi era una famiglia unita, in cui io ero abituata a condividere tutto, anche coi figli. Per me la sincerità anche nei loro confronti è sempre stata la base del nostro rapporto e nel periodo in cui ho tradito è mancata a me per prima . I miei figli non erano molto sereni in quel periodo, forse perché non lo ero io, forse perché mi vedevano sfuggente, poco disposta a dare spiegazioni precise sui miei spostamenti. E comunque c'è da dire che io sono forse eccessivamente attenta: i miei figli soffrivano, ma non è che avessero sintomi di disagio. Erano sfumature che io coglievo... più che altro un po' d'ansia per il fatto di non capire bene il perché del mio cambiamento. Poi ripeto, la mia situazione familiare era molto compromessa perché entrambi eravamo consapevoli della portata dei nostri problemi. Chiaro che quando uno dei due è totalmente all'oscuro, è più facile mantenere un apparente equilibrio.


Anche io sempre epnsato dirsi tutto massima trasparenza ma mi sono ricreduta
E soptutto sono fermamente convinta che io x carattere debba avere i miei spazi  che nons igni un amante x forza sia chiaro

Ma se arrivia  tanto almeno mio caso mi ero messa troppo a disposiz di tutti figli marito nonni parenti vicini di casa
Tuti tenuti a sapere dove stavo cosa facevo e  guai non risp ad un cellulare 

Ohh calma tutti!!


Mi dedico anima e corpo ai miei figlie  vengono prima di tutto
Ma sono mamma e poi sono una cosa mia

Qnd  erano piccini chiaramente se uscivo una volta al mese era tanto e anche dopo essendo sola era davvero problematico

Ma adesso complice l eta e che posso organizzarmi con meno patemi esco..una sera a sett se riesco un cinema palestra cena anche solo una birra veloce

Non li ho mais strumentalizzati x amante comes cusa ma nemmeno x altre uscite ci mancherebbe
Certo qnd lo vedevo non sapevano dove fossi, per loro ero uscita ma…non ho mai letto timori o paure..forse..x assurdo..mi hann vista anche + serena

Non mi dico brava
Mi dico solo che basta con sta crociata alle donne che devo esserci sempre e che ogni singola azione venga passato al vaglio e all’approvazione di mezzo mondo e dei figli per primi
Loro sono una cosa
E dpende MOLTO da come gestisci le cose

Ho amiche con figli che vanno in crisi se la mamam va in palesra x dire..futuri tiranni x me!



Certo se stai sempre li  a pensare ai fatti tuoi..ma ne + ne meno di una donna scazzata che inc asa  non gioca non partecipa sta al pc
Un amica cona amnte era palese, sempre attaccat al cell con il muso
Se ne saranno accorti anche i muri

Allora cambia


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo. Abbiamo situazioni diverse e sicuramente un approccio diverso. Sai come la penso ce lo siamo dette tante volte. *Abbiamo pensieri diversi anche sil dopo separazione*
> Due approcci diametralmentei opposti e credo che l'importante sia che i figli di entrambe siano sereni


Sicuramente l'importante è che i nostri figli siano sereni, e che possibilmente lo siamo anche noi mamme  Sul neretto... in realtà io non ho alcun pensiero sul dopo-separazione. Mi sono trovata a separarmi in una situazione particolare e con quella situazione ho fatto i conti. Se fossi stata in un'altra situazione l'avrei gestita in modo diverso. A parte alcuni principi e valori che guidano la mia esistenza, primo fra tutti la lealtà nei confronti di chi amo e di me stessa, difficilmente ho idee nette e precise su come affronterò un'esperienza se non l'ho ancora vissuta. Perché quando le cose le vivi e ti ci trovi, capisci che devi fare i conti con quelle e non con delle idee, e devi farlo al meglio. Almeno così ho fatto io.


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile: Cara Sole, le azioni hanno anche delle reazioni e non è detto che debbano avere come risposta azione fisica."Probabilmente quella fisica si ha dopo e probabilmente non sempre etc etc". Lo strumentalizzare il plagiare il manipolare può avvenire in maniera psichica. Tu hai fatto l'esempio di tua figlia dove questa alla fine si è esternata, e tu stessa scrivi adesso è più serena. *Perdonami se non capisco*, io credimi non voglio insistere, nè è mia intenzione incaponirmi soprattutto con te.


Sai che non ho capito cosa non capisci? E pensare che una volta ero la tua traduttrice personale  Scherzo eh, se vuoi chiariscimi, altrimenti mi rassegnerò all'incomunicabilità tra noi due :infelice:


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> credo che questo sia un caso un po' particolare, ossia di una donna che ha l'amante, lo vede spesso e il marito, che sa, trasmette la sua inquietudine ai figli
> insomma un sasso lanciato in uno stagno, una reazione a catena
> invece io dicevo che mi sembra che un po' di buon senso possa permettere di gestire bene i figli, lasciandoli fuori da tutto 'sto casino


A parte casi di persone che tradiscono felicemente e senza troppe seghe mentali, anche quando il marito o la moglie non sanno di essere traditi, l'avere un amante un po' di scompiglio nel traditore lo porta. Si tratta comunque di avere una relazione erotica/sentimentale con un'altra persona. Un po' di impegno, fisico e mentale, lo richiede. Ho un'amica che prima di separarsi dal marito ha avuto un amante per un anno, del quale si era innamorata. In quell'anno era costantemente attaccata a pc e cellulare, i suoi figli non si sono certo traumatizzati, ma il cambiamento nella madre l'hanno notato eccome. Eppure il marito non sapeva...e lei e l'amante si vedevano solo un paio di volte al mese. Per completezza devo dire che, una volta separata, l'amante l'ha lasciata e ora è presa da mille relazioni con uomini diversi, in piena confusione...e in tutto questo i figli mi sembrano comunque un po' sbattuti qua e là. Possiamo dire, alla fine, che qualunque problema, a livello emotivo, se turba la serenità di un genitore ha ripercussioni anche sui figli?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sicuramente l'importante è che i nostri figli siano sereni, e che possibilmente lo siamo anche noi mamme  Sul neretto... in realtà io non ho alcun pensiero sul dopo-separazione. Mi sono trovata a separarmi in una situazione particolare e con quella situazione ho fatto i conti. Se fossi stata in un'altra situazione l'avrei gestita in modo diverso. A parte alcuni principi e valori che guidano la mia esistenza, primo fra tutti la lealtà nei confronti di chi amo e di me stessa, difficilmente ho idee nette e precise su come affronterò un'esperienza se non l'ho ancora vissuta. Perché quando le cose le vivi e ti ci trovi, capisci che devi fare i conti con quelle e non con delle idee, e devi farlo al meglio. Almeno così ho fatto io.


sono d'accordo con te e forse non mi sono spiegata
Nei vari discorsi che abbiamo sempre fatto spesso ci siamo trovate in disaccordo sulle idee, so benissimo che poi bisogna trovarsi dentro per capire come si agirebbe
Oggi mi spiego alla cavolo


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> A parte casi di persone che tradiscono felicemente e senza troppe seghe mentali, anche quando il marito o la moglie non sanno di essere traditi, l'avere un amante un po' di scompiglio nel traditore lo porta. Si tratta comunque di avere una relazione erotica/sentimentale con un'altra persona. Un po' di impegno, fisico e mentale, lo richiede. Ho un'amica che prima di separarsi dal marito ha avuto un amante per un anno, del quale si era innamorata. In quell'anno era costantemente attaccata a pc e cellulare, i suoi figli non si sono certo traumatizzati, ma il cambiamento nella madre l'hanno notato eccome. Eppure il marito non sapeva...e lei e l'amante si vedevano solo un paio di volte al mese. Per completezza devo dire che, una volta separata, l'amante l'ha lasciata e ora è presa da mille relazioni con uomini diversi, in piena confusione...e in tutto questo i figli mi sembrano comunque un po' sbattuti qua e là. Possiamo dire, alla fine, che qualunque problema, a livello emotivo, se turba la serenità di un genitore ha ripercussioni anche sui figli?


Se turba si.


----------



## free (19 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> A parte casi di persone che tradiscono felicemente e senza troppe seghe mentali, anche quando il marito o la moglie non sanno di essere traditi, l'avere un amante un po' di scompiglio nel traditore lo porta. Si tratta comunque di avere una relazione erotica/sentimentale con un'altra persona. *Un po' di impegno, fisico e mentale, lo richiede.* Ho un'amica che prima di separarsi dal marito ha avuto un amante per un anno, del quale si era innamorata. In quell'anno era costantemente attaccata a pc e cellulare, i suoi figli non si sono certo traumatizzati, ma il cambiamento nella madre l'hanno notato eccome. Eppure il marito non sapeva...e lei e l'amante si vedevano solo un paio di volte al mese. Per completezza devo dire che, una volta separata, l'amante l'ha lasciata e ora è presa da mille relazioni con uomini diversi, in piena confusione...e in tutto questo i figli mi sembrano comunque un po' sbattuti qua e là. Possiamo dire, alla fine, che qualunque problema, a livello emotivo, se turba la serenità di un genitore ha ripercussioni anche sui figli?



ma un sacco di cose lo richiedono
adesso non è che voglio difendere i traditori, ma dico solo che la vita in famiglia può essere complicata da un sacco di cose
è giusto preservare i figli il più possibile, ma è anche giusto non farli crescere sotto una campana di vetro, quando poi la vita al di fuori della famiglia non è rose e fiori, si sa
anche qui, basta il buon senso, secondo me
insomma, non vedo tutta 'sta differenza all'atto pratico, ovvero lasciando da parte giudizi morali, sul perchè a volte si ha la mente da un'altra parte


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma un sacco di cose lo richiedono
> adesso non è che voglio difendere i traditori, ma dico solo che la vita in famiglia può essere complicata da un sacco di cose
> è giusto preservare i figli il più possibile, ma è anche giusto non farli crescere sotto una campana di vetro, quando poi la vita al di fuori della famiglia non è rose e fiori, si sa
> anche qui, basta il buon senso, secondo me
> insomma, non vedo tutta 'sta differenza all'atto pratico, ovvero lasciando da parte giudizi morali, sul perchè a volte si ha la mente da un'altra parte


Verde mio


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma un sacco di cose lo richiedono
> adesso non è che voglio difendere i traditori, ma dico solo che la vita in famiglia può essere complicata da un sacco di cose
> è giusto preservare i figli il più possibile, ma è anche giusto non farli crescere sotto una campana di vetro, quando poi la vita al di fuori della famiglia non è rose e fiori, si sa
> anche qui, basta il buon senso, secondo me
> insomma, non vedo tutta 'sta differenza all'atto pratico, ovvero lasciando da parte giudizi morali, sul perchè a volte si ha la mente da un'altra parte


Sono d'accordo con te su tutto ciò che hai scritto.

Un genitore può avere la testa da un'altra parte per mille motivi: un licenziamento, la malattia di un parente, una dipendenza (avevo la madre di un'alunna che passava i pomeriggi a giocare alle macchinette lasciando la figlia ai nonni o col marito).

Posso però dire la mia? Il tradimento lo trovo particolarmente odioso perchè non è un problema o un accidente, ma qualcosa di voluto, cercato, uno spazio individuale esterno alla famiglia...che è il nucleo entro il quale ogni difficoltà andrebbe risolta.

Perciò, se è vero che  i figli non vanno tenuti sotto una campana di vetro, non vedo come possa essere utile per loro questo tipo di 'allenamento' alle difficoltà della vita.

Se il disagio, manifesto o meno, dei miei figli dev'essere un effetto collaterale del mio egoismo di traditrice, penso che sia evitabile, a differenza di altri fatti della vita,  e credo sia mio dovere di madre notarlo e porvi rimedio, possibilmente.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma un sacco di cose lo richiedono
> adesso non è che voglio difendere i traditori, ma dico solo che la vita in famiglia può essere complicata da un sacco di cose
> è giusto preservare i figli il più possibile, ma è anche giusto non farli crescere sotto una campana di vetro, quando poi la vita al di fuori della famiglia non è rose e fiori, si sa
> anche qui, basta il buon senso, secondo me
> insomma, non vedo tutta 'sta differenza all'atto pratico, ovvero lasciando da parte giudizi morali, sul perchè a volte si ha la mente da un'altra parte



Mah..... alcune volte rimango basito, si trasferisce un discorso a parere mio naturale e fisiologico sullo stare o no da una qualche parte, traditi o traditori. Non si tratta stavolta di traditi o traditori, si tratta di conseguenze. Poi se vogliamo alla fin fine credere che in una famiglia dove regna una coppia tra parentesi comune, paragonarla a quella dove esiste un traditore.. e..vabbè.


----------



## free (19 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te su tutto ciò che hai scritto.
> 
> Un genitore può avere la testa da un'altra parte per mille motivi: un licenziamento, la malattia di un parente, una dipendenza (avevo la madre di un'alunna che passava i pomeriggi a giocare alle macchinette lasciando la figlia ai nonni o col marito).
> 
> ...



ecco, sarò controcorrente, ma giocare alle macchinette lo trovo molto peggio di un tradimento!
però, lasciando perdere la gara a cosa è peggio, non vedo molta differenza tra un tradimento e coppie che non si sopportano più per altri motivi, magari egoistici pure quelli...


----------



## free (19 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mah..... alcune volte rimango basito, si trasferisce un discorso a parere mio naturale e fisiologico sullo stare o no da una qualche parte, traditi o traditori. Non si tratta stavolta di traditi o traditori, si tratta di conseguenze. Poi se vogliamo alla fin fine credere che in una famiglia dove regna una coppia tra parentesi comune, paragonarla a quella dove esiste un traditore.. e..vabbè.



coppie con figli, è questa la differenza
senza figli è tutto un altro discorso, secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te su tutto ciò che hai scritto.
> 
> Un genitore può avere la testa da un'altra parte per mille motivi: un licenziamento, la malattia di un parente, una dipendenza (avevo la madre di un'alunna che passava i pomeriggi a giocare alle macchinette lasciando la figlia ai nonni o col marito).
> 
> ...


Probabilmente dipende davvero da come si vive il tradimento.
Ho sempre pensato che nella vita di cose che mi danno pensiero e preoccupazione o mi allontano dai miei figli ce ne sono milioni.
Il tradimetno non deve far parte di queste.
Il giorno che mi accorgo che per qualche motivo il pensiero di un altro in qualche modo si ripercuote su di loro chiudo baracche e burattini perchè loro sono la cosa più importante della mia vita esattamente come scrivi nel neretto anche se  non so se tu gli dai il medesimo significato


----------



## lothar57 (19 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> A parte casi di persone che tradiscono felicemente e senza troppe seghe mentali, anche quando il marito o la moglie non sanno di essere traditi, l'avere un amante un po' di scompiglio nel traditore lo porta. Si tratta comunque di avere una relazione erotica/sentimentale con un'altra persona. Un po' di impegno, fisico e mentale, lo richiede. Ho un'amica che prima di separarsi dal marito ha avuto un amante per un anno, del quale si era innamorata. In quell'anno era costantemente attaccata a pc e cellulare, i suoi figli non si sono certo traumatizzati, ma il cambiamento nella madre l'hanno notato eccome. Eppure il marito non sapeva...e lei e l'amante si vedevano solo un paio di volte al mese. Per completezza devo dire che, una volta separata, l'amante l'ha lasciata e ora è presa da mille relazioni con uomini diversi, in piena confusione...e in tutto questo i figli mi sembrano comunque un po' sbattuti qua e là. Possiamo dire, alla fine, che qualunque problema, a livello emotivo, se turba la serenità di un genitore ha ripercussioni anche sui figli?


mica tutti fanno cosi'...caro Harley.io conosco chi  come dice'''tanto per uscire dal tran tran''.senza il minimo coinvolgimento.


----------



## free (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Probabilmente dipende davvero da come si vive il tradimento.
> Ho sempre pensato che nella vita di cose che mi danno pensiero e preoccupazione o mi allontano dai miei figli ce ne sono milioni.
> Il tradimetno non deve far parte di queste.*
> Il giorno che mi accorgo che per qualche motivo il pensiero di un altro in qualche modo si ripercuote su di loro chiudo baracche e burattini perchè loro sono la cosa più importante della mia vita esattamente come scrivi nel neretto anche se  non so se tu gli dai il medesimo significato



:up:, e non riesco ad approvarti!


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabilmente dipende davvero da come si vive il tradimento.
> Ho sempre pensato che nella vita di cose che mi danno pensiero e preoccupazione o mi allontano dai miei figli ce ne sono milioni.
> Il tradimetno non deve far parte di queste.
> Il giorno che mi accorgo che per qualche motivo il pensiero di un altro in qualche modo si ripercuote su di loro chiudo baracche e burattini perchè loro sono la cosa più importante della mia vita esattamente come scrivi nel neretto anche se  non so se tu gli dai il medesimo significato



Certo. Io il tradimento lo vivevo malissimo. E infatti ho deciso di dare una svolta a tutto quello che stavo facendo, in primis a me stessa, poi al mio ex marito e infine ai miei figli (che comunque ho sempre cercato di salvaguardare il più possibile, nei limiti di quello che potevo fare, ovviamente).

Per quanto mi riguarda sono felice di essere stata male in quel periodo. Perchè ho avvertito che la mia essenza era rimasta intatta, nonostante tutto.

Vivere il tradimento come la normalità per me sarebbe stata una sconfitta.

In quest'ottica il disagio che ha provato la mia famiglia in quel periodo è stato funzionale al cambiamento. Quindi alla fine tutto ok


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mica tutti fanno cosi'...caro Harley.io conosco chi  come dice'''tanto per uscire dal tran tran''.senza il minimo coinvolgimento.


Infatti ho iniziato dicendo 'a parte quelli che vivono il tradimento senza farsi seghe mentali'.

Certo che c'è chi la vive così.

Finché coniuge e figli non li beccano, buon per loro, cosa ti devo dire.


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco, sarò controcorrente, ma giocare alle macchinette lo trovo molto peggio di un tradimento!
> però, lasciando perdere la gara a cosa è peggio, non vedo molta differenza tra un tradimento e coppie che non si sopportano più per altri motivi, magari egoistici pure quelli...


ma perché la differenza è importante?
comunque non sopporto quelli che dicono che tanto i figli si abitueranno alle brutture del mondo.
cazzarola ma proprio perché il destino può esser gramo che a mia figlia se posso do il meglio   (che attenzione non vuol dire viziare che non le darebbe il modo di capire  e apprezzare )


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> coppie con figli, è questa la differenza
> senza figli è tutto un altro discorso, secondo me


parecchio


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Certo. Io il tradimento lo vivevo malissimo. E infatti ho deciso di dare una svolta a tutto quello che stavo facendo, in primis a me stessa, poi al mio ex marito e infine ai miei figli (che comunque ho sempre cercato di salvaguardare il più possibile, nei limiti di quello che potevo fare, ovviamente).
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda sono felice di essere stata male in quel periodo. Perchè ho avvertito che la mia essenza era rimasta intatta, nonostante tutto.
> 
> ...


No continuiamo a non capirci, sono io che proprio non riesco a portare il pensiero nero su bianco
il mio malessere non DEVE arrivare ai miei figli. ho finto tantissimo e non mi sono pentita. I miei figli devono avere una mamma che non fa pesare una cosa del genere. E non è tenerli sotto una campana di vetro è che mi sentirei una cretina a farli star male per una cosa così.Nel momento che arriva e li sfiora chiudo tutto.
Io con loro parlo di tutto, sono al corrente dei problemi che possiamo avere che li riguardano. Siano problemi di salute nostra, economica e altro.
Ma un amante non li deve in alcun modo coinvolgere. Sono incazzata, triste o altro per lui? Un bel sorriso e poi avrò tempo per disperarmi se proprio devo.


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No continuiamo a non capirci, sono io che proprio non riesco a portare il pensiero nero su bianco
> il mio malessere non DEVE arrivare ai miei figli. ho finto tantissimo e non mi sono pentita. I miei figli devono avere una mamma che non fa pesare una cosa del genere. E non è tenerli sotto una campana di vetro è che mi sentirei una cretina a farli star male per una cosa così.Nel momento che arriva e li sfiora chiudo tutto.
> Io con loro parlo di tutto, sono al corrente dei problemi che possiamo avere che li riguardano. Siano problemi di salute nostra, economica e altro.
> *Ma un amante non li deve in alcun modo coinvolgere. Sono incazzata, triste o altro per lui? Un bel sorriso e poi avrò tempo per disperarmi se proprio devo*.


concorderei però questo lo riesci a fare se non sei innamorata o particolarmente presa perchè i figli non li fai fessi....e a quel punto mi viene difficile giustificare un tradimento (ovviamente per la mia visione limitata delle cose)


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> concorderei però questo lo riesci a fare se non sei innamorata o particolarmente presa perchè i figli non li fai fessi....e a quel punto mi viene difficile giustificare un tradimento (ovviamente per la mia visione limitata delle cose)


Non lo so Minerva per come la vedo a freddo io non coinvolgerei i miei figli in un mio innamoramento.
Potrei credo parlarne con mio marito, capire cosa fare, scegliere la soluzione migliore ma non vedo motivo per dire ai miei figli che amo un altro.
Ovvio che posso solo sperare che mio marito riesca a salvaguardarli, io lo farei


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo so Minerva per come la vedo a freddo io non coinvolgerei i miei figli in un mio innamoramento.
> Potrei credo parlarne con mio marito, capire cosa fare, scegliere la soluzione migliore ma non vedo motivo per dire ai miei figli che amo un altro.
> Ovvio che posso solo sperare che mio marito riesca a salvaguardarli, io lo farei


Ma qui stiamo parlando di due cose diverse... io non ho parlato di innamoramento. Parlo del fatto che una relazione erotica con un altro uomo richiede delle energie e del tempo. E che a volte l'adrenalina, la passione, la botta di vita (chiamiamola come vuoi) spinge a fare cose che, magari, possono disorientare i figli. Una madre che periodicamente passa delle notti fuori, o che esce spesso la sera, che risponde a sms vari, che magari risulta sfuggente, può trascurare senza rendersene conto i suoi bambini, anche se non si spinge a strumentalizzarli come la moglie dell'utente che ha aperto il thread. PUO' succedere, è una possibilità. Un tradimento, anche se non si è innamorate, può prendere la testa... e i figli non sono imbecilli, anche se la madre finge, qualcosa percepiscono. Free dice che ci sono altri casi in cui un genitore ha la testa da un'altra parte... e ha ragione in questo. Ma visto che qui si parla di tradimento e visto che ho vissuto questa esperienza, io ho detto la mia su questo argomento. Poi certo, se vogliamo parlare di dipendenze e di macchinette, grazie al cavolo che è peggio! Tutto qui, non vedo dove sia il contrasto... mi pare che sia abbastanza scontato tutto questo discorso.


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo so Minerva per come la vedo a freddo io non coinvolgerei i miei figli in un mio innamoramento.
> Potrei credo parlarne con mio marito, capire cosa fare, scegliere la soluzione migliore ma non vedo motivo per dire ai miei figli che amo un altro.
> Ovvio che posso solo sperare che mio marito riesca a salvaguardarli,* io lo farei*


ci credo ed è chiaro che loro siano al primo posto per te


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non credo sia necessario andare a spiegare il significato di "percezioni, serenità familiare, e via discorrendo.... come *non credo sia necessario andare a spiegare sentirsi in colpa se al posto di andare a pescare si vada da un amante*, non credo ci si possa sentire bene e dare percezione di un benessere ai figli.


Io ti capisco, Ultimo. Ma da quello che ho capito c'è gente che va dall'amante con lo stesso stato d'animo con cui andrebbe a pescare. Forse i figli in questo caso sono più sereni, davvero. Il punto è che bisogna fare i conti con se stessi, non con altri. Ognuno sa fin dove si può spingere e si regola di conseguenza. Con la speranza che il figlio non scopra mai certe cose... ho visto adolescenti finire dallo psicologo per aver scoperto la doppia vita di un genitore.


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma qui stiamo parlando di due cose diverse... *io non ho parlato di innamoramento*. Parlo del fatto che una relazione erotica con un altro uomo richiede delle energie e del tempo. E che a volte l'adrenalina, la passione, la botta di vita (chiamiamola come vuoi) spinge a fare cose che, magari, possono disorientare i figli. Una madre che periodicamente passa delle notti fuori, o che esce spesso la sera, che risponde a sms vari, che magari risulta sfuggente, può trascurare senza rendersene conto i suoi bambini, anche se non si spinge a strumentalizzarli come la moglie dell'utente che ha aperto il thread. PUO' succedere, è una possibilità. Un tradimento, anche se non si è innamorate, può prendere la testa... e i figli non sono imbecilli, anche se la madre finge, qualcosa percepiscono. Free dice che ci sono altri casi in cui un genitore ha la testa da un'altra parte... e ha ragione in questo. Ma visto che qui si parla di tradimento e visto che ho vissuto questa esperienza, io ho detto la mia su questo argomento. Poi certo, se vogliamo parlare di dipendenze e di macchinette, grazie al cavolo che è peggio! Tutto qui, non vedo dove sia il contrasto... mi pare che sia abbastanza scontato tutto questo discorso.


l'ho fatto io per mia deformazione mentale, scusate


----------



## Ultimo (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo so Minerva per come la vedo a freddo io non coinvolgerei i miei figli in un mio innamoramento.
> Potrei credo parlarne con mio marito, capire cosa fare, scegliere la soluzione migliore ma non vedo motivo per dire ai miei figli che amo un altro.
> Ovvio che posso solo sperare che mio marito riesca a salvaguardarli, io lo farei


Credo che, soltanto in una maniera non si creano disagi ai figli o alla famiglia, avendo un'amante che si vede di tanto in tanto, non più di una volta al mese a salire.. con cui ci si senta molto raramente via cell o tramite internet e via discorrendo, quindi esplicitamente piacere per una scopata di tanto in tanto. Sempre che questo si riesca a condividerlo in due... e non credo sia semplice.


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho fatto io per mia deformazione mentale, scusate


Ci hai incasinato la discussione :incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma qui stiamo parlando di due cose diverse... io non ho parlato di innamoramento. Parlo del fatto che una relazione erotica con un altro uomo richiede delle energie e del tempo. E che a volte l'adrenalina, la passione, la botta di vita (chiamiamola come vuoi) spinge a fare cose che, magari, possono disorientare i figli. Una madre che periodicamente passa delle notti fuori, o che esce spesso la sera, che risponde a sms vari, che magari risulta sfuggente, può trascurare senza rendersene conto i suoi bambini, anche se non si spinge a strumentalizzarli come la moglie dell'utente che ha aperto il thread. PUO' succedere, è una possibilità. Un tradimento, anche se non si è innamorate, può prendere la testa... e i figli non sono imbecilli, anche se la madre finge, qualcosa percepiscono. Free dice che ci sono altri casi in cui un genitore ha la testa da un'altra parte... e ha ragione in questo. Ma visto che qui si parla di tradimento e visto che ho vissuto questa esperienza, io ho detto la mia su questo argomento. Poi certo, se vogliamo parlare di dipendenze e di macchinette, grazie al cavolo che è peggio! Tutto qui, non vedo dove sia il contrasto... mi pare che sia abbastanza scontato tutto questo discorso.


Minerva ha parlato di innamoramento e io ho risposto
Su tutto il resto torniamo ancora a monte
Se vivi il tradimento così direi è ovvio che i tuoi figli possano percepire qualcosa. Ma vivere il tradimento così non è che dimostra che hai sensi di colpa mentre se riesci a tutelare i tuoi figli e a non coinvolgerli è perchè vivi il tutto con leggerezza e senza scrupoli. Semplicemente i tuoi figli sono prioritari a tutto compresa te stessa.


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credo che, soltanto in una maniera non si creano disagi ai figli o alla famiglia, avendo un'amante che si vede di tanto in tanto, non più di una volta al mese a salire.. con cui ci si senta molto raramente via cell o tramite internet e via discorrendo, quindi esplicitamente piacere per una scopata di tanto in tanto. Sempre che questo si riesca a condividerlo in due... e non credo sia semplice.


Sicuramente esistono questi casi. Ma le persone che conosco io si sono tutte incasinate la vita. Proprio l'altro giorno la mamma di caro amico di mia figlia mi parlava in spiaggia del tradimento di suo marito, durato 3 anni... stanno per divorziare e lei mi è scoppiata a piangere davanti... purtroppo i traditori 'di professione', quelli che hanno azzerato la loro coscienza, sono rari. Spesso un tradimento porta solo tanta sofferenza.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io ti capisco, Ultimo. *Ma da quello che ho capito c'è gente che va dall'amante con lo stesso stato d'animo con cui andrebbe a pescare.* Forse i figli in questo caso sono più sereni, davvero. Il punto è che bisogna fare i conti con se stessi, non con altri. Ognuno sa fin dove si può spingere e si regola di conseguenza. Con la speranza che il figlio non scopra mai certe cose... ho visto adolescenti finire dallo psicologo per aver scoperto la doppia vita di un genitore.


Non credo sia questo il motivo per cui un figlio resta coinvolto o no
Io ho passato mesi terribili ma ai miei figli non è arrivato nulla se non la normale preoccupazione per una persona che anche loro conoscevano


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minerva ha parlato di innamoramento e io ho risposto
> Su tutto il resto torniamo ancora a monte
> Se vivi il tradimento così direi è ovvio che i tuoi figli possano percepire qualcosa. Ma vivere il tradimento così non è che dimostra che hai sensi di colpa mentre se riesci a tutelare i tuoi figli e a non coinvolgerli è perchè vivi il tutto con leggerezza e senza scrupoli. Semplicemente i tuoi figli sono prioritari a tutto compresa te stessa.


No, certo. Ma la maggior parte della relazioni extraconiugali impegnano mentalmente chi le mette in pratica, anche quando non ci sono sensi di colpa. Di questo parlavo, del fatto di avere una distrazione extrafamiliare ricorrente. Per me questo non è il massimo per i figli e per l'armonia familiare. Ma come ha detto Free c'è di peggio eh.


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo sia questo il motivo per cui un figlio resta coinvolto o no
> Io ho passato mesi terribili ma ai miei figli non è arrivato nulla se non la normale preoccupazione per una persona che anche loro conoscevano


Tu hai una capacità non comune di reprimere i tuoi sentimenti ed è una cosa che io ho riscontrato in pochissime persone. Io, purtroppo per i miei figli, non riesco a fingere e le mie preoccupazioni, i miei pensieri, i miei dolori, li lascio un po' passare all'esterno. Probabilmente questo mi rende una madre peggiore di altre, non so. Compenso però con lo sforzo di migliorarmi, di evolvermi... e con l'attenzione costante per loro. Spero sia sufficiente.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo sia questo il motivo per cui un figlio resta coinvolto o no
> Io ho passato mesi terribili ma ai miei figli non è arrivato nulla se non la normale preoccupazione per una persona che anche loro conoscevano


Vabbè ma avevi la "fortuna" di poter giustificare la preoccupazione. Il problema è quando la problematica fa sentire precarie la sicurezza del nucleo famigliare e può succedere per liti, contrasti con le famiglie d'origine, dipendenze, tradimenti o problemi lavorativi se possono far sentire i genitori incapaci di provvedere al sostentamento. Se invece si mantiene una tranquillità di fondo (e tu l'avevi, perché nonostante il nick non farfalleggiavi) e sentono che nessuno pensa di rompere la coppia e le loro sicurezze sono tranquilli anche loro. Se si decide di rompere è meglio farlo in tempi brevi e chiarendo subito le conclusioni, i dubbi meglio tenerseli per sé.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io ti capisco, Ultimo. Ma da quello che ho capito c'è gente che va dall'amante con lo stesso stato d'animo con cui andrebbe a pescare. Forse i figli in questo caso sono più sereni, davvero. Il punto è che bisogna fare i conti con se stessi, non con altri. Ognuno sa fin dove si può spingere e si regola di conseguenza. Con la speranza che il figlio non scopra mai certe cose... ho visto adolescenti finire dallo psicologo per aver scoperto la doppia vita di un genitore.



Ma certo.... anche io capisco che c'è chi non ha nessun problema di sorta senza ledere a nessuno ( si spera appunto per sempre) ma non vorrei far passare quel messaggio dove si mette a confronto la classica coppia con il classico traditore.  Gli esempi devono essere calzanti da entrambe le parti, non posso leggere di un traditore che se ne fotte e quindi non lede ai figli e una coppia che non tradisce e che lede ai figli in qualche altra maniera.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Tu hai una capacità non comune di reprimere i tuoi sentimenti ed è una cosa che io ho riscontrato in pochissime persone. Io, purtroppo per i miei figli, non riesco a fingere e le mie preoccupazioni, i miei pensieri, i miei dolori, li lascio un po' passare all'esterno. *Probabilmente questo mi rende una madre peggiore *di altre, non so. Compenso però con lo sforzo di migliorarmi, di evolvermi... e con l'attenzione costante per loro. Spero sia sufficiente.


Questa è una cazzata:smile:........
Non si parla di madre peggiori o migliori. Ognuno di noi fa errori con i propri figli, magari ci fosse un manuale
Sul rosso anch'io. Ma devono essere preoccupazioni vere e un amante o un nuovo amore non devono mai esserlo per loro


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma avevi la "fortuna" di poter giustificare la preoccupazione. Il problema è quando la problematica fa sentire precarie la sicurezza del nucleo famigliare e può succedere per liti, contrasti con le famiglie d'origine, dipendenze, tradimenti o problemi lavorativi se possono far sentire i genitori incapaci di provvedere al sostentamento. Se invece si mantiene una tranquillità di fondo (e tu l'avevi, perché nonostante il nick non farfalleggiavi) e sentono che nessuno pensa di rompere la coppia e le loro sicurezze sono tranquilli anche loro. Se si decide di rompere è meglio farlo in tempi brevi e chiarendo subito le conclusioni, i dubbi meglio tenerseli per sé.


Ho fatto vedere un decimo della preoccupazione, se non avessi potuto avrei nascosta anche quella
Se le problematiche sono della famiglia io non trovo giusto non coinvolgere i figli, con modi e tempi adeguati
Se la crisi è della coppia, e si arriva a pensare a una motivazione certo che loro vanno coinvolti. La motivazione della crisi io preferirei e vorrei che non fosse a loro conosciuta. Sia che si tratti di me o di loro. Un tradimento non deve mettere in discussione il ruolo genitoriale.


----------



## free (19 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho fatto io per mia deformazione mentale, scusate



invece secondo me hai fatto bene
poniamo il caso di una mamma che, sfiga vuole,  si innamora di un altro, non ricambiata
la sua mente è altrove, ma non esce di certo col tipo, quindi non toglie tempo etc., ma sarà inquieta lo stesso
e allora che facciamo? la condanniamo perchè si trova in una situazione in cui non è sempre facile fare la bella faccia in famiglia?


----------



## free (19 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché la differenza è importante?
> comunque* non sopporto quelli che dicono che tanto i figli si abitueranno alle brutture del mondo.*
> cazzarola ma proprio perché il destino può esser gramo che a mia figlia se posso do il meglio   (che attenzione non vuol dire viziare che non le darebbe il modo di capire  e apprezzare )



detta così, sembra un chissenefrega
allora non fai figli e fai prima
invece, secondo me, è bene che i figli imparino ad "arrangiarsi" presto, nel senso buono del termine
cioè a diventare autonomi rispetto ai genitori


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> detta così, sembra un chissenefrega
> allora non fai figli e fai prima
> invece, secondo me,* è bene che i figli imparino ad "arrangiarsi" presto, nel senso buono del termine*
> cioè a diventare autonomi rispetto ai genitori


da figlia è perfetta, vedrai da madre se non cercherai ,per quel che potrai ,di spianare un po' di strade


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credo che, soltanto in una maniera non si creano disagi ai figli o alla famiglia, avendo un'amante che si vede di tanto in tanto, non più di una volta al mese a salire.. con cui ci si senta molto raramente via cell o tramite internet e via discorrendo, quindi esplicitamente piacere per una scopata di tanto in tanto. Sempre che questo si riesca a condividerlo in due... e non credo sia semplice.



Se ti senti via cell quando i figli non ci sono lo puoi fare tutti i gg anche più volte al gg
Se ti scrivi quando i figli dormono lo puoi fare anche tutte le sere, se tuo marito dorme o non c'è
Se sei abituata a uscire ogni 15 gg con amiche, colleghi e altro sostituisci le uscite. 
Minchia quasi quasi scrivo con Lothar il manuale del perfetto traditore:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: 


Ok sono stanca e incomincio a scrivere minchiate



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ci hai incasinato la discussione :incazzato:


quoto:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2013)

Concordo con farfalla....

L'amante te lo gestisci al di fuori dei figli, e gli eventuali turbamenti te li tieni gentilmente per te... come le liti con gli amici, le preoccupazioni per i soldi, l'arrabbiatura con il capo...
Mica torni a casa e sbatti la borsa sul tavolo imprecando contro il tizio che ti ha rigato la macchina, no?

Non voglio esagerare... se stai male, è davvero difficile non fare uscire qualcosa.. il sorriso trema, lo sguardo è più lontano... ma sto parlando di cose enormi.

C'è da dire però che io sono stata allenata fin da bambina a nascondere le emozioni, a fingere serenità e gioia quando in giro non ce n'era neppure un goccio, e non la trovo una cosa positiva in sè.
Quindi, chissà, fossi stata educata alla sincerità di pensieri ed emozioni farei trasparire di più.
E magari sarei stata capace di mandare a quel paese mio marito moooolto tempo prima :mrgreen:


----------



## free (19 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> da figlia è perfetta, vedrai da madre se non cercherai ,per quel che potrai ,di spianare un po' di strade



anch'io ho spianato la strada ai miei genitori, da anni
una famiglia che è una famiglia è anche così


----------



## Ultimo (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ti senti via cell quando i figli non ci sono lo puoi fare tutti i gg anche più volte al gg
> Se ti scrivi quando i figli dormono lo puoi fare anche tutte le sere, se tuo marito dorme o non c'è
> Se sei abituata a uscire ogni 15 gg con amiche, colleghi e altro sostituisci le uscite.
> Minchia quasi quasi scrivo con Lothar il manuale del perfetto traditore:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> ...



Ok giochiamo, 

Se ti senti via cell quando i figli dormono e la telefonata va male, l'indomani ti svegli di malumore e gridi ai ragazzi.

Se ti scrivi etc................. e mentre scrivi e stai per godere e si svegliano i figli diventi isterica e gli gridi di andare a dormire.


Tiè!  

Ok sono di buonumore ..... la briosche alla fragola e panna era da goduria, ho goduto! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok giochiamo,
> 
> *Se ti senti via cell quando i figli dormono e la telefonata va male, l'indomani ti svegli di malumore e gridi ai ragazzi.*
> 
> ...



Tu gridi ai ragazzi quando sei di malumore?

Mio padre lo faceva sempre, forse per questo io non lo faccio mai.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok giochiamo,
> 
> Se ti senti via cell quando i figli dormono e la telefonata va male, l'indomani ti svegli di malumore e gridi ai ragazzi.
> 
> ...


Se tefono quando i miei figli dormono e so svegliano vado da loro e mollo il telefono, incszzarmi non credo proprio..
Ho 43 anni non 15.


----------



## free (19 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok giochiamo,
> 
> Se ti senti via cell quando i figli dormono e la telefonata va male, l'indomani ti svegli di malumore e gridi ai ragazzi.
> 
> ...



ma l'autocontrollo o ce l'hai o non ce l'hai, in tutto, no?
se sei irascibile di carattere, i figli già lo sanno
anche i vicini:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> anch'io ho spianato la strada ai miei genitori, da anni
> una famiglia che è una famiglia è anche così


appunto:singleeye:


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ti senti via cell quando i figli non ci sono lo puoi fare tutti i gg anche più volte al gg
> Se ti scrivi quando i figli dormono lo puoi fare anche tutte le sere, se tuo marito dorme o non c'è
> Se sei abituata a uscire ogni 15 gg con amiche, colleghi e altro sostituisci le uscite.
> Minchia quasi quasi scrivo con Lothar il manuale del perfetto traditore:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> ...


Quando uscirà il 'Manuale della perfetta mamma traditrice' voglio una copia con dedica



Detto questo, una cosa concedimela però: traditori di questo tipo ce ne sono davvero pochi. I più non si formalizzano: se c'è da chiamare chiamano, se c'è da messaggiare messaggiano e se c'è da trombare trombano, figli o non figli.

E sia chiaro, io non voglio condannare nessuno...penso sia umano viverla così. Ma non trovo sia sano per un figlio e non cambieró mai idea su questo. Non sará un trauma indelebile, ma i figli crescono...e i bilanci li fanno a un certo punto. E a volte sanno essere spietati.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Quando uscirà il 'Manuale della perfetta mamma traditrice' voglio una copia con dedica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto anche la dedica


----------



## Camomilla (19 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Quando uscirà il 'Manuale della perfetta mamma traditrice' voglio una copia con dedica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo pienamente...mai sottovalutare la sensibilità dei figli!Capiscono eccome se capiscono,specialmente se a tradire è una madre...non raccontiamoci balle!!


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> io non capisco come mai i figli a casa con il padre debbano per forza soffrire
> è il babbo, mica barbablù
> sarò limitata, ma l'idea dei figli che sicuramente languono, seppur in compagnia di un genitore, mi pare bizzarra



quoto


----------



## Carola (19 Giugno 2013)

Ma a casa con ilpapà patiscano soffrono????
Buon dio e ' il padre 
O siete di quelle mamme ansiogene?
Detto questo
Ma chi ha tempo di stare al pc messaggi ste qnd si è a casa????
Io adesso un minimo ma tra sport impegni compiti inglese cucina  etc se mandò un sms ad amica e'tanto
Dalle 22 30
Risorgo

Ma a quel punto dormono
Se si svegliano li meno no e dici sto porchieggiando con amante 

Daiiiii mi pare parliate di 15 Enni
Non donne e uomini adulti 
Mah


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho fatto vedere un decimo della preoccupazione, se non avessi potuto avrei nascosta anche quella
> Se le problematiche sono della famiglia io non trovo giusto non coinvolgere i figli, con modi e tempi adeguati
> Se la crisi è della coppia, e si arriva a pensare a una motivazione certo che loro vanno coinvolti. La motivazione della crisi io preferirei e vorrei che non fosse a loro conosciuta. Sia che si tratti di me o di loro. Un tradimento non deve mettere in discussione il ruolo genitoriale.


La crisi è meglio che se la smazzino i componenti della coppia altrimenti i bambini si credono responsabili. Le decisioni degli adulti le prendono come tali e possono poi essere spiegate in forme a loro comprensibili. Un po' come decidere come passare le vacanze loro potrebbero proporre le Hawai o Disneyworld e sentirsi frustrati se poi si va in Costa Smeralda, mentre accettano tranquillamente di andare nella casa di campagna dei nonni e poi son contenti.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La crisi è meglio che se la smazzino i componenti della coppia altrimenti i bambini si credono responsabili. Le decisioni degli adulti le prendono come tali e possono poi essere spiegate in forme a loro comprensibili. Un po' come decidere come passare le vacanze loro potrebbero proporre le Hawai o Disneyworld e sentirsi frustrati se poi si va in Costa Smeralda, mentre accettano tranquillamente di andare nella casa di campagna dei nonni e poi son contenti.


Per coinvolti intendevo che presa una decisione li si prepara e si spiega loro come cambierá la vita..
Oggi sono davvero incomprensibile


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per coinvolti intendevo che presa una decisione li si prepara e si spiega loro come cambierá la vita..
> Oggi sono davvero incomprensibile


Può anche essere che non capisca io. Il caldo non aiuta.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tu gridi ai ragazzi quando sei di malumore?
> 
> Mio padre lo faceva sempre, forse per questo io non lo faccio mai.



Io gridargli? ma quando mai! li picchio e me ne esco. 

Mio padre con me non gridava mai, era quasi invisibile direi, direi anche che non ho avuto rapporti con mio padre.

Oh ma quando uno per continuare uno scherzo cominciato da farfalla diventa ironico per controbattere......

Eh no questa mi dispiace nau ma potevi risparmiartela. Primo non sono un traditore e detto questo si presume che nell'esempio sopra non poso che essere scherzoso e che sto coglioneggiando, secondo, mi dispiace se leggendomi hai pensato a tuo padre, io non sarò un padre perfetto ma sono semplicemente un padre che tenta di fare il padre.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Infatti ho iniziato dicendo 'a parte quelli che vivono il tradimento senza farsi seghe mentali'.
> 
> Certo che c'è chi la vive così.
> 
> Finché coniuge e figli non li beccano, buon per loro, cosa ti devo dire.


Comunque e'un bel vivere...ti da carica e tantissima autostima,come ieri pomeriggio ad esempio,da tanto le stavo dietro...e ci sono riuscito,.Ecco questa per me e'grande soddisfazione,ho vinto dove tanti  hanno perso.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma l'autocontrollo o ce l'hai o non ce l'hai, in tutto, no?
> se sei irascibile di carattere, i figli già lo sanno
> anche i vicini:mrgreen:



Guarda free ti incollo il perchè del commento che ho scritto e che tu stai commentando.

*farfalla*:Se ti senti via cell quando i figli non ci sono lo puoi fare tutti i gg anche più volte al gg
Se ti scrivi quando i figli dormono lo puoi fare anche tutte le sere, se tuo marito dorme o non c'è
Se sei abituata a uscire ogni 15 gg con amiche, colleghi e altro sostituisci le uscite. 
Minchia quasi quasi scrivo con Lothar il manuale del perfetto traditore:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: 


Ok sono stanca e incomincio a scrivere minchiate

Vedi free farfalla scrive OK sono stanca e incomincio a scrivere minchiate. Io ho scritto la mia minchiata e anche ho scritto "ok giochiamo" svegli , stiamo svegli quando leggiamo, altrimenti penso che anche nella realtà si diventa irascibili polentoni e violenti. :rotfl: e lo vengono a sapere anche i forumusti:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se tefono quando i miei figli dormono e so svegliano vado da loro e mollo il telefono, incszzarmi non credo proprio..
> Ho 43 anni non 15.



Te ne davo non più di 20. ma dimmi una cosa, perchè tu puoi scherzare e io no? o perlomeno perchè tu puoi scrivere minchiate e io non posso giocare?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> da figlia è perfetta, vedrai da madre se non cercherai ,per quel che potrai ,di spianare un po' di strade


Come minimo.

E come minimo cerchi di semplificargli la vita, ne avranno di tempo i figli per viversi la loro vita e diventare adulti con le loro esperienze. Metterli sotto una campana di vetro mai, cercare di gestire certe situazioni per agevolargli un certo cammino mi sembra uno dei doveri del genitore.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Quando uscirà il 'Manuale della perfetta mamma traditrice' voglio una copia con dedica
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:up:

Dopo il primo scambio di battute guarda caso mi sono accorto che come spesso capita siamo in sintonia.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente...mai sottovalutare la sensibilità dei figli!Capiscono eccome se capiscono,specialmente se a tradire è una madre...non raccontiamoci balle!!



Invece mi sa che come al solito si vuole andare oltre, si prende un perfetto traditore che mai verrà scoperto, che tromba soltanto per trombare e lo fa ogni morte di papa, senza emozioni senza sensazioni senza far nascere problemi all'interna della coppia, e che si fa? si mette a confronto questa coppia dove esiste il tradimento con quella coppia dove il tradimento non esiste, ma..... in questa ultima coppia il padre grida ai figli alla moglie e a tutto il vicinato.... creando scompiglio e disagio.


Detto questo mi vado a cercare un'amante, propendo chiaramente per la coppia dove esiste il tradimento. :carneval:

Come si dice? questo per essere democratici no?


----------



## lothar57 (20 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda free ti incollo il perchè del commento che ho scritto e che tu stai commentando.
> 
> *farfalla*:Se ti senti via cell quando i figli non ci sono lo puoi fare tutti i gg anche più volte al gg
> Se ti scrivi quando i figli dormono lo puoi fare anche tutte le sere, se tuo marito dorme o non c'è
> ...


ma e'un manuale semplice,perche'ti abitui a stare attento.ieri sera mi sono fermato a 50 metri da casa,e mi sono perquisito le tasche,infatti avevo lo scontrino del bar,dove avevamo preso l'ape.sara'stato il caldo..in genere butto via tutto subito.se l'avesse trovato...sarei stato fregato..bar a 30km da casa,2 ape...


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo,

scusa se ti sei sentito offeso, non penso che tu sia un padre violento nè volevo che si pensasse.
Ricorda che appunto scriviamo e non parliamo.
Una frase scritta alla svelta senza faccine o senza giri per metterla nella giusta ottica può fare un effetto diverso da quello che si voleva.

Non te la prendere, per favore.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Comunque e'un bel vivere...ti da carica e tantissima autostima,come ieri pomeriggio ad esempio,da tanto le stavo dietro...e ci sono riuscito,.Ecco questa per me e'grande soddisfazione,ho vinto dove tanti  hanno perso.


eccalà lothar che se la suona e se la canta...adorabile refrain:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ultimo,
> 
> scusa se ti sei sentito offeso, non penso che tu sia un padre violento nè volevo che si pensasse.
> Ricorda che appunto scriviamo e non parliamo.
> ...


Nau..:amici: 

No, non mi sono sentito offeso, soltanto che prendevo spunto da quello che ha scritto farfalla sotto forma di minchiata e rispondevo giocando. Ora nello scrivere minchiate e giocando se c'è un equilibrio dove gli altri utenti forumisti si inseriscono scherzando, ok! se invece noto ( magari sbagliando ad interpretare i commenti) che tutto sembra essere preso seriamente,( e soltanto nella mia risposta) rispondo. Ho creduto rispondendo, e riportando l'inizio del gioco cominciato da farfalla che tutto era palese, e che come gioco si doveva prendere. 

Non per scrivere la solita tiritera che spesso scrivo, ma dovete voi invece scusarmi e capire che per me il dialogare scrivendo è un atto dove mi viene difficile riuscire a esternarmi. So bene che nello scrivere a volte posso apparire categorico, quando invece spesso e volentieri sono o vorrei essere ironico scherzoso e dare un sorriso. Era appunto quello lo scopo della risposta data a farfalla.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> eccalà lothar che se la suona e se la canta...adorabile *refrain:rotfl:*



Ah! lo ha notato anche lei signora Minerva ? mizzeca!:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> eccalà lothar che se la suona e se la canta...adorabile refrain:rotfl:



Che avrà vinto?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Te ne davo non più di 20. ma dimmi una cosa, perchè tu puoi scherzare e io no? o perlomeno perchè tu puoi scrivere minchiate e io non posso giocare?


Ma tu puoi scrivere minchiate e giocare, sono io che sono stordita e non avevo capito che scherzassi

Porta pazienza, :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu puoi scrivere minchiate e giocare, sono io che sono stordita e non avevo capito che scherzassi
> 
> Porta pazienza, :smile:



Mannaggia alle espressioni che via web non si vedono.

E mannaggia pure a Lui.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mannaggia alle espressioni che via web non si vedono.
> 
> E mannaggia pure a Lui.


Avrebbero inventato le emoticons giusto per dare un segno interpretativo.  

Vedi la Matraini che sembra inacidita ad ogni 3d. :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mannaggia alle espressioni che via web non si vedono.
> 
> E mannaggia pure a* Lui*.



:inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :inlove:


Se lo senti digli che mio figlio oggi mi fa mangiare pasta con sarde e finocchiello di montagna etc.. alla faccia sua!

Cucina mio figlio.. che amore di figlio:carneval::inlove: 


Ieri sera il piccolo viene in camera da letto e dice, non riesco a dormire, ( tacci sua! e certo il mattino si sveglia alle 10!) gli rispondo, andiamo a vedere la partita? mi dice sii!

Minchia alle 2,30 mi fatto andare a dormire.... ed è riuscito a vedersela tutta commentandola anche. Santa Rosalia!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Comunque e'un bel vivere...ti da carica e tantissima autostima,come ieri pomeriggio ad esempio,da tanto le stavo dietro...e ci sono riuscito,.Ecco questa per me e'grande soddisfazione,ho vinto dove tanti  hanno perso.


Ma alla tua età (posso dirtelo perché l'ho passata da un pezzo:mrgreen hai ancora bisogno di queste conferme? Voglio dire su questo piano? Tutto quello che hai costruito, lavoro, famiglia, amicizie, relazioni sociali, cultura personale non ti bastano? Sto cercando di parlare seriamente, per una volta, con te.


----------



## Sole (20 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Comunque e'un bel vivere...ti da carica e tantissima autostima,come ieri pomeriggio ad esempio,da tanto le stavo dietro...e ci sono riuscito,.Ecco questa per me e'grande soddisfazione,ho vinto dove tanti  hanno perso.


Il mondo è bello perchè è vario.

Io ho ritrovato l'autostima e il piacere di stare con me stessa proprio quando ho chiuso la mia breve parentesi di traditrice.

Non dover più nascondere niente alle persone che amo mi fa sentire più serena e soddisfatta di me. 

Vedi come siamo diversi.


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Il mondo è bello perchè è vario.
> 
> Io ho ritrovato l'autostima e il piacere di stare con me stessa proprio quando ho chiuso la mia breve parentesi di traditrice.
> 
> ...


Vivere e apprezzare la normalità è un grande privilegio.


----------



## sienne (20 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vivere e apprezzare la normalità è un grande privilegio.



Ciao 

più che normalità ... 

direi, quello che si è stabilito nella coppia!
chiarezza, niente giochi o sotterfugi, 
sinceri ... soprattutto con se!

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (20 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma alla tua età (posso dirtelo perché l'ho passata da un pezzo:mrgreen hai ancora bisogno di queste conferme? Voglio dire su questo piano? Tutto quello che hai costruito, lavoro, famiglia, amicizie, relazioni sociali, cultura personale non ti bastano? Sto cercando di parlare seriamente, per una volta, con te.



Cara Brunetta,aggiungi che qualche sera mi sono ''distratto''un'attimo,e la mia consorte e'stata abbordata da uno,che se aveva 25 anni era molto...questo per dire quello che ho.Ma e'piu'forte di me..anche se avere la tipa nuova,in piu'saltuariamente la''solita''..potrebbe essere troppo.La mia auto mi ha dato forse un''segnale''...imprrovvisamente clima si e'fermato 10 minuti,ed e'illogico,essendo nuova.....sara'mica messaggio subliminale???


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta,aggiungi che qualche sera mi sono ''distratto''un'attimo,e la mia consorte e'stata abbordata da uno,che se aveva 25 anni era molto...questo per dire quello che ho.Ma e'piu'forte di me..anche se avere la tipa nuova,in piu'saltuariamente la''solita''..potrebbe essere troppo.La mia auto mi ha dato forse un''segnale''...imprrovvisamente clima si e'fermato 10 minuti,ed e'illogico,essendo nuova.....sara'mica messaggio subliminale???


Semplicemente guasta causa prodotto Fiat?? 
:up:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Semplicemente guasta causa prodotto Fiat??
> :up:


gattaz esterofilo,un'amico mi ha detto che gli impianti moderni se e'troppo caldo si fermano per alcuni minuti..sara'vero??comunque sono tutte identiche...altro amico ha venduto Bmw 530D dopo 7 mesi e 40000km...sai cosa faceva?la parcheggiava..tornava..e non ripartiva piu'.Una volta il motore si e'piantato in un sorpasso... e da grandi viaggiatori,sai che ho imparato??la regina del carro attrezzi in autostrada e' la Mercedes.....alla faccia della qualita'!!!


----------



## Andrea1980 (20 Giugno 2013)

Ciao ragazzi sono di nuovo qui,so che vi ho ormai stancato,ma ripassando qui e leggendo non riesco a fare a meno di rispondere. Visto che ci sono delle cose che non sono state capite.ma come si sa è difficile spiegare i particolari in poche righe di un forum.So che non cambia nulla,o poco,ma quel fatidico giorno,io non sono rimasto a guardare mia moglie che andava via con uno sconosciuto,ma con una persona di cui ormai mi fidavo(mai fidarsi di nessuno oltre se stessi), inquanto innanzitutto eravamo ad un fiume per fare il bagno,il bastardo era un mesetto che lo conoscevo, e sinceramente non mi piaceva affatto( troppo spavaldo e pieno di tic nervosi),poi col passare dei giorni lui è stato molto bravo a conquistre la mia fiducia,basti pensare che in giro gli facevo notare qualche bella ragazza,aposta,e lui nemmeno ci guardava,pareva fedelissimo,e protettivo con la moglie,unico neo,mai visti baciarsi.A mia moglie non la guardava quasi in faccia,nemmeno quando mancava la sua di moglie.non mi ha mai fatto capire nulla,nemmeno una briciola che potesse farmi ingelosire o pensare male,in piu dopo sia lui che mia moglie screditavano la sua moglie,dicendo che era super ossessiva e gelosa e mezza matta.quindi anche volendo avere dei sispetti per me era veramente difficile capire,giocavano facile,e volendo anche sotto agli occhi con il cellulare con la scusa del poker nei moe ti morti.quel giorno poi le figlie erano una mia e una sua,di 10 anni,quindi lui si è fidato e mi ha lasciato la sua di figlia in custodia, e questo mi ha ulteriormente offuscato,io non potevo avere piu di tanto dei dubbi,amo mia moglie quindi mi fidavo cecamente di lei,in piu lui era stato veramente bravo(figlio di puttana) a prendersi la mia fiducia,bisognerebbe viverla per capire che strtegia pazzesca lui avesse messo in atto per arrivare al suo scopo,si era tutelato in tutti i modi,grazie anche a mia moglie.Solo al loro ritorno ( dopo mezzora)quindi dopo 15/20 min inpiu del dovuto mi sono insospettito, ma loro prontamente con la scusa dell'acqua battente mi hanno intortato,io ho guardato il celo e sfiga vuole che in effetti dei nuvolozzi c erano,e li un momento piove un momento ce il sole anche a distanza di pochi km. Quindi ragazzi era veramente difficile capire,anche perche tornati a casa mia moglie ha rincominciato a comportarsi quasi normalmente con me,avevamo rapporti molto soddisfacenti e litigavamo poco e niente,pareva quindi rispianarsi la nostra crisi,a parte i bruciori di stomaco di lei nei giorni su cessivi(per tre settimane circa) spariti miracolosamente alla scoperta del fattaccio.la sera della scoperta ho chiamato lui,(fortuna che distava 400 km altrimenti avrei suonato a casa, ho chiesto stupidamente spiegazioni, lui ancora negava, l ho infamato che di piu non si poteva per mezzora,equesto mi ha fatto stare subito meglio. I mesi a seguire non sono stati cmq una passeggiata per lei,inizialmente ho valutato se lei era ancora interessata a me,altrimenti.... e poi ne ho avuto diverse conferme el primo mese,l ho fatta patire parecchio...ragionato insieme e ogni volta era uno strazio,lei si è sicuramente sentita una merda,e ha patito paecchi sensi di colpa . Quando abbiamo preso la decisione del secondo figlio(circa un mese e mezzo dopo)ero pienamente convinto e lucido della mia scelta.Per oscuro.... Non so perche ho scritto qui,a distanza di nove mesi.forse prima avevo paura mi facessemale e devo dire che tuttora ancora ne fa,o forse semplicemente volevo dei pareri,o ancora del conforto. Comunque io amavo e amo ancora mia moglie pur dopo il gesto schifoso che ha commesso ed essendomi fatto un esame di coscienza anchio ho cercato di modificare alcuni miei comportamenti sbagliati con lei. Lei dalla sua ne ha modificati dei suoi, compreso oviamente l uso del cel, e ora dopo un infinità di discussioni stiamo cercando insieme pur con il fardello sulle spalle,di ricominciare da zero,e spero sinceramente di continuare avivere sereno con lei e i nostri figli. Per ora sono felice così.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi sono di nuovo qui,so che vi ho ormai stancato,ma ripassando qui e leggendo non riesco a fare a meno di rispondere. Visto che ci sono delle cose che non sono state capite.ma come si sa è difficile spiegare i particolari in poche righe di un forum.So che non cambia nulla,o poco,ma quel fatidico giorno,io non sono rimasto a guardare mia moglie che andava via con uno sconosciuto,ma con una persona di cui ormai mi fidavo(mai fidarsi di nessuno oltre se stessi), inquanto innanzitutto eravamo ad un fiume per fare il bagno,il bastardo era un mesetto che lo conoscevo, e sinceramente non mi piaceva affatto( troppo spavaldo e pieno di tic nervosi),poi col passare dei giorni lui è stato molto bravo a conquistre la mia fiducia,basti pensare che in giro gli facevo notare qualche bella ragazza,aposta,e lui nemmeno ci guardava,pareva fedelissimo,e protettivo con la moglie,unico neo,mai visti baciarsi.A mia moglie non la guardava quasi in faccia,nemmeno quando mancava la sua di moglie.non mi ha mai fatto capire nulla,nemmeno una briciola che potesse farmi ingelosire o pensare male,in piu dopo sia lui che mia moglie screditavano la sua moglie,dicendo che era super ossessiva e gelosa e mezza matta.quindi anche volendo avere dei sispetti per me era veramente difficile capire,giocavano facile,e volendo anche sotto agli occhi con il cellulare con la scusa del poker nei moe ti morti.quel giorno poi le figlie erano una mia e una sua,di 10 anni,quindi lui si è fidato e mi ha lasciato la sua di figlia in custodia, e questo mi ha ulteriormente offuscato,io non potevo avere piu di tanto dei dubbi,amo mia moglie quindi mi fidavo cecamente di lei,in piu lui era stato veramente bravo(figlio di puttana) a prendersi la mia fiducia,bisognerebbe viverla per capire che strtegia pazzesca lui avesse messo in atto per arrivare al suo scopo,si era tutelato in tutti i modi,grazie anche a mia moglie.Solo al loro ritorno ( dopo mezzora)quindi dopo 15/20 min inpiu del dovuto mi sono insospettito, ma loro prontamente con la scusa dell'acqua battente mi hanno intortato,io ho guardato il celo e sfiga vuole che in effetti dei nuvolozzi c erano,e li un momento piove un momento ce il sole anche a distanza di pochi km. Quindi ragazzi era veramente difficile capire,anche perche tornati a casa mia moglie ha rincominciato a comportarsi quasi normalmente con me,avevamo rapporti molto soddisfacenti e litigavamo poco e niente,pareva quindi rispianarsi la nostra crisi,a parte i bruciori di stomaco di lei nei giorni su cessivi(per tre settimane circa) spariti miracolosamente alla scoperta del fattaccio.la sera della scoperta ho chiamato lui,(fortuna che distava 400 km altrimenti avrei suonato a casa, ho chiesto stupidamente spiegazioni, lui ancora negava, l ho infamato che di piu non si poteva per mezzora,equesto mi ha fatto stare subito meglio. I mesi a seguire non sono stati cmq una passeggiata per lei,inizialmente ho valutato se lei era ancora interessata a me,altrimenti.... e poi ne ho avuto diverse conferme el primo mese,l ho fatta patire parecchio...ragionato insieme e ogni volta era uno strazio,lei si è sicuramente sentita una merda,e ha patito paecchi sensi di colpa . Quando abbiamo preso la decisione del secondo figlio(circa un mese e mezzo dopo)ero pienamente convinto e lucido della mia scelta.Per oscuro.... Non so perche ho scritto qui,a distanza di nove mesi.forse prima avevo paura mi facessemale e devo dire che tuttora ancora ne fa,o forse semplicemente volevo dei pareri,o ancora del conforto. Comunque io amavo e amo ancora mia moglie pur dopo il gesto schifoso che ha commesso ed essendomi fatto un esame di coscienza anchio ho cercato di modificare alcuni miei comportamenti sbagliati con lei. Lei dalla sua ne ha modificati dei suoi, compreso oviamente l uso del cel, e ora dopo un infinità di discussioni stiamo cercando insieme pur con il fardello sulle spalle,di ricominciare da zero,e spero sinceramente di continuare avivere sereno con lei e i nostri figli. *Per ora sono felice così*.


il neretto è l'unica cosa importante.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2013)

in bocca al lupo anche per il bambino che deve nascere.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> il neretto è l'unica cosa importante.




quoto


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2013)

*Sai*



Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi sono di nuovo qui,so che vi ho ormai stancato,ma ripassando qui e leggendo non riesco a fare a meno di rispondere. Visto che ci sono delle cose che non sono state capite.ma come si sa è difficile spiegare i particolari in poche righe di un forum.So che non cambia nulla,o poco,ma quel fatidico giorno,io non sono rimasto a guardare mia moglie che andava via con uno sconosciuto,ma con una persona di cui ormai mi fidavo(mai fidarsi di nessuno oltre se stessi), inquanto innanzitutto eravamo ad un fiume per fare il bagno,il bastardo era un mesetto che lo conoscevo, e sinceramente non mi piaceva affatto( troppo spavaldo e pieno di tic nervosi),poi col passare dei giorni lui è stato molto bravo a conquistre la mia fiducia,basti pensare che in giro gli facevo notare qualche bella ragazza,aposta,e lui nemmeno ci guardava,pareva fedelissimo,e protettivo con la moglie,unico neo,mai visti baciarsi.A mia moglie non la guardava quasi in faccia,nemmeno quando mancava la sua di moglie.non mi ha mai fatto capire nulla,nemmeno una briciola che potesse farmi ingelosire o pensare male,in piu dopo sia lui che mia moglie screditavano la sua moglie,dicendo che era super ossessiva e gelosa e mezza matta.quindi anche volendo avere dei sispetti per me era veramente difficile capire,giocavano facile,e volendo anche sotto agli occhi con il cellulare con la scusa del poker nei moe ti morti.quel giorno poi le figlie erano una mia e una sua,di 10 anni,quindi lui si è fidato e mi ha lasciato la sua di figlia in custodia, e questo mi ha ulteriormente offuscato,io non potevo avere piu di tanto dei dubbi,amo mia moglie quindi mi fidavo cecamente di lei,in piu lui era stato veramente bravo(figlio di puttana) a prendersi la mia fiducia,bisognerebbe viverla per capire che strtegia pazzesca lui avesse messo in atto per arrivare al suo scopo,si era tutelato in tutti i modi,grazie anche a mia moglie.Solo al loro ritorno ( dopo mezzora)quindi dopo 15/20 min inpiu del dovuto mi sono insospettito, ma loro prontamente con la scusa dell'acqua battente mi hanno intortato,io ho guardato il celo e sfiga vuole che in effetti dei nuvolozzi c erano,e li un momento piove un momento ce il sole anche a distanza di pochi km. Quindi ragazzi era veramente difficile capire,anche perche tornati a casa mia moglie ha rincominciato a comportarsi quasi normalmente con me,avevamo rapporti molto soddisfacenti e litigavamo poco e niente,pareva quindi rispianarsi la nostra crisi,a parte i bruciori di stomaco di lei nei giorni su cessivi(per tre settimane circa) spariti miracolosamente alla scoperta del fattaccio.la sera della scoperta ho chiamato lui,(fortuna che distava 400 km altrimenti avrei suonato a casa, ho chiesto stupidamente spiegazioni, lui ancora negava, l ho infamato che di piu non si poteva per mezzora,equesto mi ha fatto stare subito meglio. I mesi a seguire non sono stati cmq una passeggiata per lei,inizialmente ho valutato se lei era ancora interessata a me,altrimenti.... e poi ne ho avuto diverse conferme el primo mese,l ho fatta patire parecchio...ragionato insieme e ogni volta era uno strazio,lei si è sicuramente sentita una merda,e ha patito paecchi sensi di colpa . Quando abbiamo preso la decisione del secondo figlio(circa un mese e mezzo dopo)ero pienamente convinto e lucido della mia scelta.Per oscuro.... Non so perche ho scritto qui,a distanza di nove mesi.forse prima avevo paura mi facessemale e devo dire che tuttora ancora ne fa,o forse semplicemente volevo dei pareri,o ancora del conforto. Comunque io amavo e amo ancora mia moglie pur dopo il gesto schifoso che ha commesso ed essendomi fatto un esame di coscienza anchio ho cercato di modificare alcuni miei comportamenti sbagliati con lei. Lei dalla sua ne ha modificati dei suoi, compreso oviamente l uso del cel, e ora dopo un infinità di discussioni stiamo cercando insieme pur con il fardello sulle spalle,di ricominciare da zero,e spero sinceramente di continuare avivere sereno con lei e i nostri figli. Per ora sono felice così.


Ti sei fidato dopo un mese di uno sconosciuto?E dopo un mese e mezzo dal fattaccio avete pensato bene di mettere una bella toppa con un figlio!Sei felice di questo?contento per te,d'altronde ognuno di noi hai la sua natura,io ammetto che non sarei mai riuscito a pensare ad un figlio con una donna,che un mese e mezzo prima mi aveva piantato in strada con mia figlia per andare dove è andata, per fare quello che ha fatto.Buona fortuna...ne avrai proprio bisogno!Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa pensa tuo padre ed i tuoi amici di questa storia,ma a questa domanda non hai mai risposto...!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta,aggiungi che qualche sera mi sono ''distratto''un'attimo,e la mia consorte e'stata abbordata da uno,che se aveva 25 anni era molto...questo per dire quello che ho.Ma e'piu'forte di me..anche se avere la tipa nuova,in piu'saltuariamente la''solita''..potrebbe essere troppo.La mia auto mi ha dato forse un''segnale''...imprrovvisamente clima si e'fermato 10 minuti,ed e'illogico,essendo nuova.....sara'mica messaggio subliminale???


Diversi mesi fa hai raccontato questo. Lothar ancora brucia eh.


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi sono di nuovo qui,so che vi ho ormai stancato,ma ripassando qui e leggendo non riesco a fare a meno di rispondere. Visto che ci sono delle cose che non sono state capite.ma come si sa è difficile spiegare i particolari in poche righe di un forum.So che non cambia nulla,o poco,ma quel fatidico giorno,io non sono rimasto a guardare mia moglie che andava via con uno sconosciuto,ma con una persona di cui ormai mi fidavo(mai fidarsi di nessuno oltre se stessi), inquanto innanzitutto eravamo ad un fiume per fare il bagno,il bastardo era un mesetto che lo conoscevo, e sinceramente non mi piaceva affatto( troppo spavaldo e pieno di tic nervosi),poi col passare dei giorni lui è stato molto bravo a conquistre la mia fiducia,basti pensare che in giro gli facevo notare qualche bella ragazza,aposta,e lui nemmeno ci guardava,pareva fedelissimo,e protettivo con la moglie,unico neo,mai visti baciarsi.A mia moglie non la guardava quasi in faccia,nemmeno quando mancava la sua di moglie.non mi ha mai fatto capire nulla,nemmeno una briciola che potesse farmi ingelosire o pensare male,in piu dopo sia lui che mia moglie screditavano la sua moglie,dicendo che era super ossessiva e gelosa e mezza matta.quindi anche volendo avere dei sispetti per me era veramente difficile capire,giocavano facile,e volendo anche sotto agli occhi con il cellulare con la scusa del poker nei moe ti morti.quel giorno poi le figlie erano una mia e una sua,di 10 anni,quindi lui si è fidato e mi ha lasciato la sua di figlia in custodia, e questo mi ha ulteriormente offuscato,io non potevo avere piu di tanto dei dubbi,amo mia moglie quindi mi fidavo cecamente di lei,in piu lui era stato veramente bravo(figlio di puttana) a prendersi la mia fiducia,bisognerebbe viverla per capire che strtegia pazzesca lui avesse messo in atto per arrivare al suo scopo,si era tutelato in tutti i modi,grazie anche a mia moglie.Solo al loro ritorno ( dopo mezzora)quindi dopo 15/20 min inpiu del dovuto mi sono insospettito, ma loro prontamente con la scusa dell'acqua battente mi hanno intortato,io ho guardato il celo e sfiga vuole che in effetti dei nuvolozzi c erano,e li un momento piove un momento ce il sole anche a distanza di pochi km. Quindi ragazzi era veramente difficile capire,anche perche tornati a casa mia moglie ha rincominciato a comportarsi quasi normalmente con me,avevamo rapporti molto soddisfacenti e litigavamo poco e niente,pareva quindi rispianarsi la nostra crisi,a parte i bruciori di stomaco di lei nei giorni su cessivi(per tre settimane circa) spariti miracolosamente alla scoperta del fattaccio.la sera della scoperta ho chiamato lui,(fortuna che distava 400 km altrimenti avrei suonato a casa, ho chiesto stupidamente spiegazioni, lui ancora negava, l ho infamato che di piu non si poteva per mezzora,equesto mi ha fatto stare subito meglio. I mesi a seguire non sono stati cmq una passeggiata per lei,inizialmente ho valutato se lei era ancora interessata a me,altrimenti.... e poi ne ho avuto diverse conferme el primo mese,l ho fatta patire parecchio...ragionato insieme e ogni volta era uno strazio,lei si è sicuramente sentita una merda,e ha patito paecchi sensi di colpa . Quando abbiamo preso la decisione del secondo figlio(circa un mese e mezzo dopo)ero pienamente convinto e lucido della mia scelta.Per oscuro.... Non so perche ho scritto qui,a distanza di nove mesi.forse prima avevo paura mi facessemale e devo dire che tuttora ancora ne fa,o forse semplicemente volevo dei pareri,o ancora del conforto. Comunque io amavo e amo ancora mia moglie pur dopo il gesto schifoso che ha commesso ed essendomi fatto un esame di coscienza anchio ho cercato di modificare alcuni miei comportamenti sbagliati con lei. Lei dalla sua ne ha modificati dei suoi, compreso oviamente l uso del cel, e ora dopo un infinità di discussioni stiamo cercando insieme pur con il fardello sulle spalle,di ricominciare da zero,e spero sinceramente di continuare avivere sereno con lei e i nostri figli. Per ora sono felice così.


i miei uocchi


----------



## devastata (20 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta,aggiungi che qualche sera mi sono ''distratto''un'attimo,e la mia consorte e'stata abbordata da uno,che se aveva 25 anni era molto...questo per dire quello che ho.Ma e'piu'forte di me..anche se avere la tipa nuova,in piu'saltuariamente la''solita''..potrebbe essere troppo.La mia auto mi ha dato forse un''segnale''...imprrovvisamente clima si e'fermato 10 minuti,ed e'illogico,essendo nuova.....sara'mica messaggio subliminale???



Sinceramente non significa niente, la tua può essere più bella di Monica Bellucci, ti assicuro però che una mia conoscente, enorme e sformata, solo simpatica e balla bene, è assiduamente corteggiata da un trentenne, e lei ne ha 60, 4 figli e vari nipoti.

C'è chi apprezza la carne fresca e chi i formaggi stagionati.

Oggi, con le nuove tecnologie, è più facile trovare, per chiunque. Basta volerlo.

E pure dal vivo. Bisogna essere predisposti e non girare la testa altrove.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta,aggiungi che qualche sera mi sono ''distratto''un'attimo,e la mia consorte e'stata abbordata da uno,che se aveva 25 anni era molto...questo per dire quello che ho.Ma e'piu'forte di me..anche se avere la tipa nuova,in piu'saltuariamente la''solita''..potrebbe essere troppo.La mia auto mi ha dato forse un''segnale''...imprrovvisamente clima si e'fermato 10 minuti,ed e'illogico,essendo nuova.....sara'mica messaggio subliminale???


Si può funzionare bene oltre gli ottanta. Quando succederà però che farai? Ti crollerà l'autostima perché quei centimetri lì non raddoppiano più? Fidati di ciò che sei.


----------



## andrea53 (20 Giugno 2013)

*off topic*



lothar57 ha detto:


> gattaz esterofilo,un'amico mi ha detto che gli impianti moderni se e'troppo caldo si fermano per alcuni minuti..sara'vero??comunque sono tutte identiche...altro amico ha venduto Bmw 530D dopo 7 mesi e 40000km...sai cosa faceva?la parcheggiava..tornava..e non ripartiva piu'.Una volta il motore si e'piantato in un sorpasso... e da grandi viaggiatori,sai che ho imparato??la regina del carro attrezzi in autostrada e' la Mercedes.....alla faccia della qualita'!!!


Sono andato (e tornato, vivo) fino in Olanda con un'Alfa del 1970 :mrgreen:
ho lasciato indietro tante crucche e verso Strasburgo, in coda sotto il sole, davanti a me si è fusa una Renault nuova fiammante...
ho aiutato l'automobilista a spingerla sulla piazzola di sosta e sono passato oltre.


----------



## Andrea1980 (21 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti sei fidato dopo un mese di uno sconosciuto?E dopo un mese e mezzo dal fattaccio avete pensato bene di mettere una bella toppa con un figlio!Sei felice di questo?contento per te,d'altronde ognuno di noi hai la sua natura,io ammetto che non sarei mai riuscito a pensare ad un figlio con una donna,che un mese e mezzo prima mi aveva piantato in strada con mia figlia per andare dove è andata, per fare quello che ha fatto.Buona fortuna...ne avrai proprio bisogno!Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa pensa tuo padre ed i tuoi amici di questa storia,ma a questa domanda non hai mai risposto...!



A Oscuuuu.... Innanzi tutto prima di risponderti vorrei sapere da te,visto che sei uno sconosciuto, quanti anni hai,sei sposato?lo sei stato? Hai figli? Quandomi avrai risposto risponderó alla tua di domanda. Ciao


----------



## oscuro (21 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



Andrea1980 ha detto:


> A Oscuuuu.... Innanzi tutto prima di risponderti vorrei sapere da te,visto che sei uno sconosciuto, quanti anni hai,sei sposato?lo sei stato? Hai figli? Quandomi avrai risposto risponderó alla tua di domanda. Ciao


Con questo dimostri la tua poca maturità!41anni,convivo da 8,non hi figli,quindi?evita di rispondermi perchè chi sono io non c'entra un cazzo con chi sei tu.Non cercare alibi perchè con me non funziona!Guardati allo specchio caro mio....!


----------



## Andrea1980 (21 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con questo dimostri la tua poca maturità!41anni,convivo da 8,non hi figli,quindi?evita di rispondermi perchè chi sono io non c'entra un cazzo con chi sei tu.Non cercare alibi perchè con me non funziona!Guardati allo specchio caro mio....!


E caro se attacchi io rispondo,a fare bene nn dovevo cagarti proprio fin dall inizio,ma visto che quelli come te mi divertono ho deciso di chiacchierare con te. Ahhh meno male che non centro niente con te,questo mi rincuora,tranquillo è reciproca la cosa.allora guarda secondo me, si tu avrai piu esperienza di me,10 anni in piu vogliono dire,magia il fatto che mi giudichi non avendo nemmeno figli....lascia il tempo che trova capisci? E comunque nn sarebbe neanche questo il fatto,perchè su alcune cose che sono uscite dalla tua bocca, avresti anche ragione volendo,solo che perdi molto di valore con i modi di merda con cui dici!!!( E a giudicare dai rossi che ti sei beccato non dico cazzate),quindi mi dispiace per te Oscu ma secondo me sei un povero illuso che si crede di essere chissà chi solo ridendo degli altri e delle storie che raccontano, e in un forum come questo mio caro,tu sei alquanto inutile e dannoso,pensaci e pensateci tutti voi che scrivete.e con questo vi saluto e mi deregistro come sono venuto vado via. Un grosso saluto a tutti,e anche a te Oscuro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi sono di nuovo qui.....
> 
> Comunque io amavo e amo ancora mia moglie pur dopo il gesto schifoso che ha commesso ed essendomi fatto un esame di coscienza anch'io ho cercato di modificare alcuni miei comportamenti sbagliati con lei. Lei dalla sua ne ha modificati dei suoi, compreso ovviamente l'uso del cel, *e ora dopo un infinità di discussioni stiamo cercando insieme pur con il fardello sulle spalle,di ricominciare da zero*,e spero sinceramente di continuare a vivere sereno con lei e i nostri figli. Per ora sono felice così.


penso che tu abbia imboccato la strada giusta, anche se sicuramente i risultati non saranno immediati e la fatica non sarà poca


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2013)

*ecco*



Andrea1980 ha detto:


> E caro se attacchi io rispondo,a fare bene nn dovevo cagarti proprio fin dall inizio,ma visto che quelli come te mi divertono ho deciso di chiacchierare con te. Ahhh meno male che non centro niente con te,questo mi rincuora,tranquillo è reciproca la cosa.allora guarda secondo me, si tu avrai piu esperienza di me,10 anni in piu vogliono dire,magia il fatto che mi giudichi non avendo nemmeno figli....lascia il tempo che trova capisci? E comunque nn sarebbe neanche questo il fatto,perchè su alcune cose che sono uscite dalla tua bocca, avresti anche ragione volendo,solo che perdi molto di valore con i modi di merda con cui dici!!!( E a giudicare dai rossi che ti sei beccato non dico cazzate),quindi mi dispiace per te Oscu ma secondo me sei un povero illuso che si crede di essere chissà chi solo ridendo degli altri e delle storie che raccontano, e in un forum come questo mio caro,tu sei alquanto inutile e dannoso,pensaci e pensateci tutti voi che scrivete.e con questo vi saluto e mi deregistro come sono venuto vado via. Un grosso saluto a tutti,e anche a te Oscuro.


Ecco bravo hai fatto anche qui la tua bella figura di merda,adesso cerca di comprarti un pò di dignità e di amor proprio,magari tua moglie capisce che un minimo di uomo in te c'è!Piantala burattino,ti aggrappi a tutto,guardati allo specchio e vergognati di cosa non sei!La gente dannosa  sono le persone come tua moglie,non quelli come me che ti scrivono come si comporta!cresci coglione!:up:


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

Andrea1980 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi sono nuovo del forum.è un po che leggo le vostre storie e dopo circa un anno volevo raccontarvi la mia. Cercheró di essere il piu stretto possibile,ma come ben sapete in queste cose non è facile. Volevo saper un punto di vista, critiche e come avreste reagito li per li e anche dopo. Il tutto ha inizio con l acquisto di uno smartphone da parte di mia moglie. Io sul pc lei sul cel e come spesso accade le nostre vite si stavano dividendo sotto i nostri occhi senza nemmeno accorgersene. Un bel giorno mia moglie inizia a parlarmi di un tizio conosciuto in chat su un poker online. Gia li i primi sospetti, peró mi coinvolge nelle discussioni con lui nel gioco, conosco il tipo(virtualmente )è sposato ha una figlia di 10 anni. Li mi tranquillizzo un po,se non che nei giorni a seguire e per mesi lei era sempre piu presa dal gioco giorno e notte e giu di litigate continue,ad un certo punto:sai che Quei "ragazzi"vengono in vacanza qui vicino? Mi hanno chiesto se gli facciamo vedere un po di posti! Io quasi contento: certo nn ce problema, ma sei sicura che gente è? Ste conoscenze online non vanno mai a buon fine!!comunque fatto sta che vengono giu,una bella famigliola lei carina donna di casa lui uno un po troppo esaltato e pieno di tic nervosi,peró molto leale e soprattutto non faceva vedere interessi per altre donne.(per forza,ne aveva per la mia).passiamo una settimana praticamente insieme fino all una di notte con figli a seguito, poi loro tornavano in albergo noi a casa.una bella settimana tuttosommato.io e mia moglie non litigavamo e la vedevo piena di energia. Questo mi faceva piacere. Dopo di che loro tirnano al loro paese.noi ne lfrattempo dovevamo andare in vacanza. E mia moglie salta fuori dicendo...perche non andiamo in montagna in ..... Io felice della sua proposta dico certo mi piace andiamo! Incontriamo di nuovo la famiglia e trascorriamo un altra settimana. Se non che la moglie di lui doveva lavorare.( lui disoccupato) quindi ci fa da guida posti stupendi.qui mia moglie incomincia ad essere scorbutica,addirittura nonmi preparava piu da mangiare. Finche un giorno con una scusa del cavolomi appioppano le due bambine vanno per 30 min al nostro appartamento,essendo lui in moto facevano prima,mi dice mia moglie.per il quieto vivere accetto.povero coglione! Comunque i due tornano come niente fosse trovando la scusa della pioggia per il ritardo. La vacanza finisce (e stranamente ne ero felice) e torniamo a casa.la nostra vita riprende,mia moglie stava meno sul telefonoe io ero meno sclerato.e non che pochi giorni dopo la moglie di lui incomincia a mandarmi sms dicendomi che secondo lei mia moglie e suo marito avevano una storia.io le dico che per me si sta facendo troppe paranoie(io avrei messo la mano sul fuoco per mia moglie) in piu i due erano stati bravissimi a farmi credere che sua moglie fosse molto gelosa e paranoica!quindi nn davo peso. Poi poco dopo lei mi dice che ha letto degli sms e qui mi incomincio ad insospettire. Me li manda.io ornoa casa e con un inganno dico a mia moglie che la tipa mi ha mandato una foto del cellulare del marito.e qui lei è crollata ammettendo il fatto.di li cio che segue lo sapete piu o meno tutti....ad oggi dopo un periodo di terapia di tre mesi da uno psicologo e tanto parlare... Stiamo ancora insieme e sembrerebbe meglio di prima.ora la mia domanda è secondo voi che siete esperti del forum,*come mai si arriva a tanto e come mai mi hanno coinvolto in questo modo così squallido e anche i figli?? Come si puo arrivare a questo?*so che non dovrei piu pensarci e parlarne,ma siccome apertamente non lo avevo mai fatto pensavo che mi avrebbe fatto ulteriormente bene. Svusate la lunghezza,spero rispondiate in molti! Grazie


Perché accade di mettere se stessi davanti a tutto e tutti, e per questo si diventa bugiardi, bassi ed abietti...
Tutto poi sta nel capire se vuoi tu e vuole lei comprendere quanto successo e lavorarci su....


----------



## devastata (29 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non fa una piega, ma si può/deve sempre sapere da subito chi non si ama? O possono persino volerci sei anni per saperlo con certezza? O non è la mancanza di rispetto insita nell'omissione già di suo una dichiarazione di mancanza, o fine, di amore?




NON so rispondere. DOVREI sapere molte cose che non so. Lui era ed è nei guai fin sopra i capelli per motivi di lavoro, guai seri, non solo economici, e questo può aver inciso nel suo umore in quel periodo, io per non appesantirlo con discussioni partivo spesso e lei lo consolava, a mia insaputa.

Sicuramente è stato superficiale. Non lo giustifico certamente.


----------

